# Official OnePlus One Discussion Thread



## nomad47 (Jul 22, 2014)

Behold the flagship killer is here. Yes you have read it right. One plus one mentions plan for India launch in their forum. After Xiomi MI3 creating quite a buzz another outstanding phone is gearing for India launch. Samsung your days are over. 

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/baby-steps.63344/

Courtesy                  [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION]



Spoiler



Key features

5.5" 16M-color 1080 x 1920px IPS LCD capacitive touchscreen of 401ppi
Android OS 4.4.2 KitKat CyanogenMod 11s OS
Quad-core 2.5GHz Krait 400 CPU, 
3GB of RAM, 
Adreno 330 GPU; Qualcomm Snapdragon 801 chipset
13MP autofocus camera, dual-LED flash
2160p@30fps video, 2160p(DCI)@24fps, 1080@30fps, slow motion recording at 1080p@60fps and 720p@120fps
Dual speakers (not stereo)
16GB and 64GB storage options
3,100mAh battery
Active noise cancellation with a tri-mi setup
Aggressive pricing
Swappable back panels (including wooden ones)
Courtesy: GSM Arena


Updated:
A compilation of all reviews of one plus one (in case anyone is having doubts about this masterpiece). Thanks                 [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] for this useful find

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/the-ultimate-oneplus-one-meta-review.54399/

Link to the official India specific one plus one forum
*forums.oneplus.net/forums/india/


All India specific news of One plus one will be available here. Again kudos to            [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] for his effort

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/india-fans-information-center.65866/



*Updated:*

To get an invite from this forum you should be at least 20 days old with a post count of minimum 30. This is for the reason to stop Blackmarketting of invites at least from this forum. And people who have shared their invite will be given first priority. Before sharing the invite please contact me or       [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] for the eligible ones
Invite Sharing priority list (Red coloured ones got invited)        [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] (received)    [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] (received)        [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] (received)     [MENTION=129460]anaklusmos[/MENTION]  (Yet to receive)   [MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION]      (received)
         [MENTION=135790]SunE[/MENTION]            (Yet to receive)
         [MENTION=141363]rohit.anand[/MENTION]    (Yet to receive)        [MENTION=85860]MANOfJosh[/MENTION]      (received)     [MENTION=135546]deathblade[/MENTION]    (received)   [MENTION=127643]akash_billa[/MENTION]    (Yet to receive)   [MENTION=127843]acidCow[/MENTION]        (received)      [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION] (received) @Headbanger   (Yet to receive)        [MENTION=100880]NainO[/MENTION]         (received)
         [MENTION=150021]sharang[/MENTION]     (received)     [MENTION=138953]daemon1[/MENTION]    (received)        [MENTION=511]kunal[/MENTION]gujrathi   (Yet to receive)     [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION],     [MENTION=24340]napster007[/MENTION],   [MENTION=127768]akhilc47[/MENTION],    [MENTION=52783]hot zubs[/MENTION],     [MENTION=9220]Kalyan[/MENTION],     [MENTION=1159]Thor[/MENTION],   [MENTION=125993]Alien[/MENTION]  [MENTION=5054]comrade[/MENTION],   [MENTION=178243]gamefreak4770k[/MENTION],   [MENTION=302771]vdivgi927[/MENTION]  [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION], [MENTION=178243]gamefreak4770k[/MENTION], [MENTION=5888]bkpeerless[/MENTION]



VIP list (Those who have shared their invite)
   [MENTION=285906]Adityag[/MENTION]
         [MENTION=83196]vickybat[/MENTION]     [MENTION=163858]cooldude94[/MENTION]        [MENTION=85860]MANOfJosh[/MENTION]        [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION]        [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]       [MENTION=93921]toad_frog09[/MENTION]   [MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION]

Updated:

All those who have shared their invite update this

*docs.google.com/forms/d/17yng1RRgirioiIzYVAvbf9QpFThCt2pn_A-5OxF4_nA/viewform?usp=send_form

All requesting invite fill this

*docs.google.com/forms/d/1MrFwizJTa7dEih5QguFWme8dQr5KoLOj2XBvfBUMDIw/viewform?usp=send_form


----------



## SunE (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Good to see that they want to expand but the thing is barely anyone in their launch regions has got the device thanks to the brilliant invite system. I don't think it'll be here and available readily before the year end. I could be wrong though


----------



## quagmire (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Woah! Is this some kind of a evil plan by China to completely capture the Indian smartphone market?

Anyways that's good for us.. 
Xiaomi, OnePlus.. Android One, 2014 is turning out to be a great year..
At least by next year Samsung-HTC-LG-Sony will be officially screwed..


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Omg...wtf... :d


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Samsung is a failure in Design department.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

But keeping the price at a fair point will also be a task for them.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

what are the specs?


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

though they have mentioned India, the phone is still hard to come by considering it was launched around february or march ( im not sure ) and their ridiculous invite system!! 
there are still lots of people in their forums asking for one..

*the specs are below*


Spoiler



5.5" 1080p IPS Display (by JDI), features CABC and DRAM
Gorilla Glass 3
Qualcomm Snapdragon 801(MSM8974AC) @2.5GHz
3GB RAM
16/64GB ROM
No SD-Card support
13MP Sony Exmor IMX 214 rear cam (6 Lens-Design); f/2.0 aperture
Can shoot in RAW
5MP front camera with 80° view field
Dual LED Flash
Dimensions: 152.9 x 75.9 x 8.9 mm
Weight: 162g
Colours: Silk White(16GB)
Sandstone Black(64GB)
More available after launch
3100mAH LiPo battery (non-removable)
Other stuff:
Multicoloured Notification LED
Noise cancellation (3Mics)
Pricing starts at 299$ (16GB), up to 349$(64GB), for detailed prices in your country check the press photo album
Networks: GSM/WCDMA/FDD-LTE/TD-LTE (more details here)or see below
Connectivity: GPS, GLONASS, microUSB 2.0, Wi-Fi a/b/g/n/ac, Bluetooth 4.1, NFC, Miracast (WiFi Display)
Sensors: Proximity, Light, Accelerometer, Compass, Gyroscope
Capacitive Buttons or On-Screen Buttons
Runs on CyanogenMod 11s (based on Android 4.4)
On screen gestures, double tap to wake
Always-listening function
Sound enhanced by JBL
Swappable back plates will be available in Bamboo,Wood, More Wood, Denim and Kevlar


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

^^ i will buy this phone .. if the price is around 16-19k

- - - Updated - - -

xiaomi will get a competition ...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

hoping people to rise above the "chinese" phone stereotype and ditch samdung, mircomax, lava, karbonn, etc for Oneplus One and Mi3/Mi4


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

This is a phone worth buying


----------



## sushovan (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



SaiyanGoku said:


> hoping people to rise above the "chinese" phone stereotype and ditch samdung, mircomax, lava, karbonn, etc for Oneplus One and Mi3/Mi4



Then You will die Hoping one day


----------



## kartikoli (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Is it Dual sim?


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kartikoli said:


> Is it Dual sim?



No!! it runs CM, which hates dual sim phones like I do


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

How much is the cost in Indian rupees and how to get one ?
I will buy it to replace my Optimus G.
Something worth upgrading To. I like CM.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Hrishi said:


> How much is the cost in Indian rupees and how to get one ?
> I will buy it to replace my Optimus G.
> Something worth upgrading To. I like CM.


It should cost around 20k. Getting it is the tricky part. You will need an invite for that.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Oops! I already sold my INVITE 

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> No!! it runs *CM, which hates dual sim* phones like I do



WRONG!

CyanogenMod supports Moto G DUAL sim version. (Dual sim - dual standby)


----------



## kaz (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



ankush28 said:


> WRONG!
> 
> CyanogenMod supports Moto G DUAL sim version. (Dual sim - dual standby)



oooh finally


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

1) CM Devs dont have dual sim devices themselves
2) Harder to port because of wierd dual GSM sources (not available everywhere)

but most recent phones are exception, as long as manufacturer is dev friendly


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> what are the specs?



OnePlus One specs


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 24, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

How to get Invite?


----------



## kaz (Jul 24, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nikku_hot123 said:


> How to get Invite?



From someone who has already bought one


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



ankush28 said:


> WRONG!
> 
> CyanogenMod supports Moto G DUAL sim version. (Dual sim - dual standby)


which is the only dual sim phone supported by CM


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 24, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



SaiyanGoku said:


> hoping people to rise above the "chinese" phone stereotype and ditch samdung, mircomax, lava, karbonn, etc for Oneplus One and Mi3/Mi4



one of my friend has updated his fb status giving out invites... dunno whether it is true or not... worth giving it a try though....


however, received my Xiaomi Mi3 yesterday and it fking awesome... especially the screen and smoothnes...oh god...!


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 24, 2014)

*re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OnePlus One invite is very difficult to get. People are almost begging at OnePlus forums. We should make a Digitian's OnePlus One group and keep trying for invite. Whoever gets invite first would invite fellow Digitians first. What do you all think?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

what the invite all about?


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> OnePlus One invite is very difficult to get. People are almost begging at OnePlus forums. We should make a Digitian's OnePlus One group and keep trying for invite. Whoever gets invite first would invite fellow Digitians first. What do you all think?


time for some jugaaad


----------



## amjath (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> what the invite all about?



check the demand

- - - Updated - - -

Vanilla Kitkat is served to OPO by OPO
*blog.gsmarena.com/oneplus-one-receives-official-stock-android-4-4-4-kitkat-rom/


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> OnePlus One invite is very difficult to get. People are almost begging at OnePlus forums. We should make a Digitian's OnePlus One group and keep trying for invite. Whoever gets invite first would invite fellow Digitians first. What do you all think?



What? I got without doing anything special  already sold it.
*i.imgur.com/cV4sEqc.jpg


----------



## nighthawkx (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> OnePlus One invite is very difficult to get. People are almost begging at OnePlus forums. We should make a Digitian's OnePlus One group and keep trying for invite. Whoever gets invite first would invite fellow Digitians first. What do you all think?



Hi5 for the idea dude.


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



ankush28 said:


> What? I got without doing anything special  already sold it.


You must be very lucky because people are literally begging for invite at OnePlus forum. There are ridiculous contests going on for invites. Member Levels are based on _likes_ received by a member and everyone is just liking one another's useless posts to increase like count. 

There is no benefit of receiving invite right now because they are not shipping to India just yet but we should be ready.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> OnePlus One invite is very difficult to get. People are almost begging at OnePlus forums. We should make a Digitian's OnePlus One group and keep trying for invite. Whoever gets invite first would invite fellow Digitians first. What do you all think?



yeah thats a good idea let see how they plan to release here, i should have joined OPO forums when they started..been following it since it was announced and when i saw how they plan to sell thru invites ..i dropped it ..bad mistake

and ankush you might have joined there early..!! that might have helped


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nighthawkx said:


> Hi5 for the idea dude.


Hi5 !  
You just reminded me *Hi5*. I joined it a long time back and haven't checked for several years. Don't even remember my UserId or Email Id which I used there... Old memories !

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> yeah thats a good idea let see how they plan to release here, i should have joined OPO forums when they started..been following it since it was announced and when i saw how they plan to sell thru invites ..i dropped it ..bad mistake
> 
> and ankush you might have joined there early..!! that might have helped


Even I am following it from day one but joined a few months back only. I didn't like invite system either.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

THe mother of all review threads from one plus forum ..would be a good idea if OP adds it to his post ...its a meta-review thread..here goes 

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/the-ultimate-oneplus-one-meta-review.54399/


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Done. Updated in first post


----------



## amjath (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Nuff said bring the damn thing already drool worthy reading


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Invitations are selling in ebay


----------



## nighthawkx (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Does anyone know when one plus would release??  I'm waiting for One+ to release so I can make a final decision between Mi3 and One +     

Poor developer support is what pulls me away from Mi3.


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nighthawkx said:


> Does anyone know when one plus would release??  I'm waiting for One+ to release so I can make a final decision between Mi3 and One +
> 
> Poor developer support is what pulls me away from Mi3.


Same here. I was ready to place Mi3 order but didn't because of OnePlus only. Don't know its release date though. No info anywhere.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Hopefully it is launched before November. I am planning to gift it if I manage to secure an invite


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Hopefully it is launched before November. I am planning to gift it if I manage to secure an invite


Gift it to me!!!


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



powerhoney said:


> Gift it to me!!!


If any of us manages to get invite, all of us will be able to buy OnePlus. Whenever one gets invite and buy OnePlus, he/she gets a certain number of invites to share with others. 

Digitians need just one invite. We can share invites with fellow Digitians like a chain reaction. 

_When time comes, I am even ready to buy one invite and share my quota of invites with others._


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> If any of us manages to get invite, all of us will be able to buy OnePlus. Whenever one gets invite and buy OnePlus, he/she gets a certain number of invites to share with others.
> 
> Digitians need just one invite. We can share invites with fellow Digitians like a chain reaction.
> 
> _When time comes, I am even ready to buy one invite and share my quota of invites with others._


+infinity to this. We just need an initiator.


powerhoney said:


> Gift it to me!!!


Will do .


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

You have to use invite within 24Hrs!!! Beware from trollers at Ebay.


----------



## rohitshubham (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

^Oh please consider me for an invite when someone gets it


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Updated the first post with link to India specific one plus one forum


----------



## kkn13 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

one plus one!! about time,their phones are better than this xiaomi hype overall,plus its tied up with oppo if im not mistaken,so guarenteed CM support!


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

^it runs on CM 11s


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Any update on Invite or release date? Guys, Keep this thread and OnePlus Group alive !!


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]
add this thread too..gives a summary about everything that needs to be known about INdia related OpO news
*forums.oneplus.net/threads/india-fans-information-center.65866/unread


----------



## kaz (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Any idea for how much will it sell here in India? Rough Guesses? INR 25425 is the cost now including custom, insurance etc


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I have received invite just now and my brother claimed it. It means Invite has been linked to my OnePlus UserID for next 24hrs. I don't want to buy OnePlus right now. I can buy in last week of August only. Anyone wants to buy OnePlus 64GB? In good faith, I can give my OnePlus UserID/Password to him/her for placing order.

If I don't use that invite, it will go waste. Invite's life is 24Hrs only, i.e. upto* 2:00 PM, 28th July*.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

thats nice mate, could have gone for it if i hadnt bought mi3 :/ if no one responds here donate it to club india! on OPO


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kamikaz said:


> thats nice mate, could have gone for it if i hadnt bought mi3 :/ if no one responds here donate it to club india! on OPO


I have contacted them already. My first preference is Digit Members. If nobody turn up before 10.00 AM tomorrow, I will give it Club India. Club India members promised me that whenever I want an Invite they will provide me one.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I'm ready to buy the one plus one Naveen.S


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

So it has started.   [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] if you buy one plus one you will recieve 3 invites. Please consider me for one. I will in return give at least one invite to a fellow digit member.
  [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] that's really commendable bro. If everyone in this forum who buys one plus one invites at least one fellow member I think all interested will be able to get one.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Any idea about their after sales support in India?


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



The Incinerator said:


> Any idea about their after sales support in India?


According to the forum warranty can be availed once it is launched in India. I have posted in a thread regarding this. Will update once o recieve a reply


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Oppo already has a presence in India, so if they ship out the phones they should appoint an Ass too,IMO.


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



The Incinerator said:


> Any idea about their after sales support in India?


I am not sure about Sales Support. I would suggest you to check OnePlus Forum for that. 
OnePlus Club India Moderator, _tatrahumvee, _ is in contact with me and he has informed me that one guy from club is ready to buy right away.

As I have mentioned earlier, my preference is Digit Members only. If you are ready to buy OnePlus, I am ready to share my UserID/Password with you. I really don't want to waste this invite. I would suggest you to clear your doubts about Sales support or anything else first. Invite is safe with me and you are first in the list. Please let me know before 9 PM today.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I will surely.I'm trying my best to know about after sales support.How much is it finally costing ? Is it within 25k?


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



The Incinerator said:


> I will surely.I'm trying my best to know about after sales support.How much is it finally costing ? Is it within 25k?


In today's conversion rate 64GB will be 21500 (considering a 2.5 percent forex charge by bank). Add another 4 to 5 k for shipping.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Too tempting! I have already contacted several regarding ASS,let's hope for the best.


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Check* this thread* in OnePlus Forum for total cost and buying process advice.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I read the thread and am skeptical,very generous of you to offer the invite.I will wait for them to come down officially. Regards.


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Alright ! I will give invite to Club India around 8 PM today. 
Till then, if you changes your mind or any other Digit Member want to buy OnePlus, feel free to contact me.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> Alright ! I will give invite to Club India around 8 PM today.
> Till then, if you changes your mind or any other Digit Member want to buy OnePlus, feel free to contact me.


I would have bought it. But no funds until next month  
But hey in this way we can buy later. You can share one of your three invites when you buy the phone in future


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> I would have bought it. But no funds until next month
> But hey in this way we can buy later. You can share one of your three invites when you buy the phone in future


I am planning to buy it in last week of August. OnePlus Moderator promised to give me priority whenever I need an Invite. I think it would be wise to give this invite to Club India. That way, we are securing an Invite for future use. 
In future, any of you can ask for invite here and I will obtain it from OnePlus Moderator.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

a thread should be created for invite request in TDF but lets wait for its official launch process


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> a thread should be created for invite request in TDF but lets wait for its official launch process


Yeah I was thinking of that. The thread can be created once it is officially launched in India.


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

A lot of people are purchasing OnePlus in India. Purchase process is simple but ASS is a problem. One has to ship OnePlus back to China and bear all expenses. Although people are lining up for Invites, ASS problem is a deal breaker for many. 
I have given my invite to Club India at OnePlus Forum and they are going to provide me new one next week or whenever I want. If anyone needs it, I will share it gladly.


----------



## sushovan (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Invite model for a cut throat competition market like India will simply not work. 1+1 sales in India is doomed even before launching. On the other hand, it can become the hottest seller if they follow the moto or even xiaomi sales model.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

^^but Warranty Repair/Replacement on buyers cost is not fair


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> A lot of people are purchasing OnePlus in India. Purchase process is simple but ASS is a problem. One has to ship OnePlus back to China and bear all expenses. Although people are lining up for Invites, ASS problem is a deal breaker for many.
> I have given my invite to Club India at OnePlus Forum and they are going to provide me new one next week or whenever I want. If anyone needs it, I will share it gladly.


I and [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION] are interested to buy OPO, but ASS is of concern. Please consider sharing one of your invites with any of the TDF guys when you buy the phone. As you are one of the first to recieve invite, create a thread here for invite sharing. If every member who buys OPO shares at least one invite here all interested TDF members can lay their hands on it.


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OnePlus signifies interest in officially launching in India|Android Authority


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

That's super news. I'll wait rather than getting another Mi3 !!!


----------



## bgeing (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Looking at the hype of this product (may be) few are reselling it at 34-40k on olx   here is links...

Link1
Link2

Is it worth buying them at that Price???!!!


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



bgeing said:


> Looking at the hype of this product (may be) few are reselling it at 34-40k on olx   here is links...
> 
> Link1
> Link2
> ...


OnePlus is really good smartphone but if you have other sources to buy OnePlus at cheaper rate, there is no sense in buying it at that price. 30+K is too much. If you buy directly from OnePlus.net and use PPOBox for shipping, it will cost around 25k only. If OnePlus.net launch it in India, it will cost around 21.5K. I am not sure about model though. Like Xiaomi, they might launch 16GB model only at around 18K.


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 30, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

One of the link I check has OPO imported from China.. International one has Cm logo on back, this didn't


----------



## bgeing (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Though I was not in the league of buying OPO from them that too at that price.  I was just wondering who else would be going to buy them


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

[MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] it's a great initiative to give away invites to club India thread, kudos to you. Coz people are keeping these invites idle till they expire. 
Me too very keen to get one as my I9001 is dying. I am too considering about using ppobox service.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

The Good thing about OPO is the boot loader can be unlocked to install custom recovery


----------



## eshan (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> A lot of people are purchasing OnePlus in India. Purchase process is simple but ASS is a problem. One has to ship OnePlus back to China and bear all expenses. Although people are lining up for Invites, ASS problem is a deal breaker for many.
> I have given my invite to Club India at OnePlus Forum and they are going to provide me new one next week or whenever I want. If anyone needs it, I will share it gladly.



Hi, can you share the invite with me I have been waiting for long. I am planning to buy it through ppobox if you are generous to provide me with the invite. I would be more than happy if you can. Thanks in advance. ( sen.eshan@yahoo.com)


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> The Good thing about OPO is the boot loader can be unlocked to install custom recovery



What? What's so good in it? 

Samsung phones are *BEST* if you consider this factor.


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

well more and more indians are coming to OPO forums and so are the rubbish posts!!..everyone is starting threads left and right there 




ankush28 said:


> What? What's so good in it?
> 
> Samsung phones are *BEST* if you consider this factor.



well what he meant is with open bootloader and kernel sources this phone will have developer support and will get updates even after official support, thats a big plus for me..and with open sources ,there are more capable developers working on it

Now they are bringing RAW support to camera..
*plus.google.com/117443191357357631171/posts/WvtREUY8TUB

Update
camera review
*medium.com/@bryancollom/the-oneplus-one-review-71b3cc70e689


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 7, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Guys, I have one more OnePlus invite now. If anyone want, do replay back before 10 AM tomorrow. It will expire by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Innocent Lies (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

How much difference is there against Mi3? The specs seem similar but in day to day performance is it really that much better? Atleast 3k more than Mi3, that's 33% more, quite considerable IMO.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 9, 2014)

*One plus one will be finally available in India*



Innocent Lies said:


> How much difference is there against Mi3? The specs seem similar but in day to day performance is it really that much better? Atleast 3k more than Mi3, that's 33% more, quite considerable IMO.



Considerable difference between OPO & MI3.

If you talk of software optimisation with hardware!OPO is currently best phone in market slapping big heads like G3:

Check this video out-
Fastest Phone For The Money? (Moto E vs. OnePlus One vs. G3) - YouTube

You can truly see that what software optimisation stands !
Which Moto & OPO have cracked!
1:34 is not even bad for Moto E!
I bet even desire 816 or SG Grand 2 cannot stand up in this test!


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Can't believe LG slowed their own flagship down with all that bloatware. Traditionally, I've never found Samsung to be that good with optimisation but this takes the cake. I guess in a bid to impress they went overboard with their Optimus UI.


But wait till you get some custom software onboard the G3, and it will never feel the same again. (I assume)


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Any invites guys waiting to get one plz


----------



## kamikaz (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Esoteric Eric said:


> Can't believe LG slowed their own flagship down with all that bloatware. Traditionally, I've never found Samsung to be that good with optimisation but this takes the cake. I guess in a bid to impress they went overboard with their Optimus UI.
> 
> 
> But wait till you get some custom software onboard the G3, and it will never feel the same again. (I assume)



Not to mention the QHD screen the SD801 is driving, perhaps it needed a 805 at least


----------



## riyaz (Aug 16, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Hi.. I am looking to get a new phone and want to buy soon as possible. I don't know where I was when naveen was looking to give away the invite! If you or anybody has invites, please let me know. I am all ready and set up for One.


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



riyaz said:


> Hi.. I am looking to get a new phone and want to buy soon as possible. I don't know where I was when naveen was looking to give away the invite! If you or anybody has invites, please let me know. I am all ready and set up for One.


One of my friend purchased OnePlus using my account. OnePlus.net will provide me three invites to share next week or so. I will let you know whenever invites available in my account.


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> One of my friend purchased OnePlus using my account. OnePlus.net will provide me three invites to share next week or so. I will let you know whenever invites available in my account.



How much it cost him?


----------



## riyaz (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> One of my friend purchased OnePlus using my account. OnePlus.net will provide me three invites to share next week or so. I will let you know whenever invites available in my account.



Wow! Thank you so much! Can't believe I will be getting the chance to buy it so soon! Thanks. I am eagerly waiting.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> One of my friend purchased OnePlus using my account. OnePlus.net will provide me three invites to share next week or so. I will let you know whenever invites available in my account.



Please invite me too...


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



bgeing said:


> Looking at the hype of this product (may be) few are reselling it at 34-40k on olx   here is links...
> 
> Link1
> Link2
> ...


You can buy for a lot cheaper from aliexpress.


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kamikaz said:


> One of the link I check has OPO imported from China.. International one has Cm logo on back, this didn't


It must be Chinese version. Chinese version lacks some lte band and i guess one 3g band. That's the only difference. But if you won't be traveling abroad then its no issue.  And even if you did and you don't plan to use lte abroad then also its no issue.


----------



## theterminator (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Any invites geeks...plz


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Guys its a request to all of you, anyone who gets an invite via TDF please  share at least one invite with a fellow TDF member


----------



## Naveen.S (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> How much it cost him?


Around 26000/-. He used PPOBOX for shipment.




			
				nomad47 said:
			
		

> Guys its a request to all of you, anyone who gets an invite via TDF please share at least one invite with a fellow TDF member



I will share atleast two invites here only.

Message received from OnePlus :


			
				OnePlus.net said:
			
		

> You will be assigned sharable invites as we have stock available. Please note that it will happen randomly, not a specific amount of time.                    You will receive an email when sharable invites are assigned to you.


They take 2-3 weeks to release invites after purchase. I will receive invites around next week or so.


----------



## riyaz (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Guys its a request to all of you, anyone who gets an invite via TDF please  share at least one invite with a fellow TDF member



I will be sharing all of my invites with TDF members only.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Anyone wants invite? I've one to giveaway - OnePlus One Invite Giveaway! - VFM Droid

Dont waste your time if you are in India.


----------



## kaz (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OnePlus One explodes in owner's pocket and burns him


----------



## amjath (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> OnePlus One explodes in owner's pocket and burns him





> We are very sorry to see one of our users had to experience this with their device as the safety of our customers is our first and foremost concern. We have already contacted MiYzu to learn more about his condition, as well as dispatched OnePlus staff to physically retrieve back the phone. This way, we can determine the circumstances surrounding this so that we may work to prevent this happening in the future.
> 
> Our products undergo extremely rigorous testing, and this is the first time anything like this has happened. We take this issue very seriously. We will send MiyZu a new phone and also reimburse him for the damage to his jeans and phone case, as well as any medical costs associated with this accident.



hail oneplus


----------



## chillz88 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

i would love an invite too


----------



## kaz (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Participate in OnePlus One Invite giveaway @iGyan


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

The OnePlus Pre-order System | OnePlus Blog
One plus announces plans for pre order


----------



## amjath (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kamikaz said:


> The OnePlus Pre-order System | OnePlus Blog
> One plus announces plans for pre order



They should have done this in the first place


----------



## $hadow (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

too late this device is dead for me now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



$hadow said:


> too late this device is dead for me now.


losing the charm


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Still one hell of a Android Phone.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I will get this


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I have one invite to share. Do let me know if anyone interested.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> I have one invite to share. Do let me know if anyone interested.


I am really interested. I even have a friend coming from UK, but no money ;(


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

We need a OnePlusOne Compact version. The good compacts we got are Sony Z1c and upcoming Z3c , both priced atrociously....
I am OK with 4.3" to 4.7" .....dunno how people manage a 5.5"screen phone. Does I fit your pocket"? Can u ever use it with one hand? I have handled the old Galaxy Note 2 and its a Nightmare using it..


----------



## DDIF (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I got this today in retail shop, no invite. Although it is the Chinese one but it came pre-installed with CM11S rather than ColorOS.
I got it in Vietnam for 23,200/- INR (16 GB,White) with one year warranty (Of course not international).
It's easily available here, so are Xiomi phones.


----------



## tkin (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

None plus none is never coming to India


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> None plus none is never coming to India



HeHeHe


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I heard shipping to India is not available?


----------



## Naveen.S (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



prudhivisekhar said:


> I heard shipping to India is not available?


Direct shipping is not available. There are a lot of shipping services like PPOBox and ShopnShip make purchase possible for indian address. But these services are increasing charges at regular intervals.  Charges increased form 3500/- to 4500/- from last week.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Does anybody have invites for one plus one please?
My friend needs one.


----------



## elafanto (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I have three Invites, one of them is  for Give away..


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



elafanto said:


> I have three Invites, one of them is  for Give away..


Can you give it to me???  

It will be very nice of you


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kalam_gohab said:


> Can you give it to me???
> 
> It will be very nice of you


Do you know the buying procedure and are your *PPOBox/Paypal* accounts ready? Most of members waste invite because of no knowledge of buying procedure. If *elafanto* is planing to give you invite, make sure to set everything ready before claiming invite.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> Do you know the buying procedure and are your *PPOBox/Paypal* accounts ready? Most of members waste invite because of no knowledge of buying procedure. If *elafanto* is planing to give you invite, make sure to set everything ready before claiming invite.


*forums.oneplus.net/threads/oneplus-one-in-india-cost-shipping-exact-details.58515/


----------



## Naveen.S (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kalam_gohab said:


> *forums.oneplus.net/threads/oneplus-one-in-india-cost-shipping-exact-details.58515/


Thats good. One of my invite got wasted because of newbie user only. Other two invites were used by well informed members at OnePlus forum. There more invites are due next week.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> Thats good. One of my invite got wasted because of newbie user only. Other two invites were used by well informed members at OnePlus forum. There more invites are due next week.


BTW are you using oneplus one now?


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I got my invite. Happyyyy. Claimed it. If I do not buy it will post here for anyone interested.


Update:
Can't buy it now. Financial constraints. So I will have to look to this thread when am able. 

Sharing my invite. I have already claimed it. So if anyone is interested will have to order from my account. Expires in 22 hrs that is on 10pm 7/10/2014

- - - Updated - - -

Shared my invite with [MENTION=138832]doom[/MENTION]


----------



## kaz (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Got an invite...Gave to [MENTION=138832]doom[/MENTION]


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> Got an invite...Gave to [MENTION=138832]doom[/MENTION]



lol kaz, I have also given him. He returned mine


----------



## doom (Oct 7, 2014)

kaz said:


> Got an invite...Gave to [MENTION=138832]doom[/MENTION]


Thanks kaz and nomad. I recieved kaz's invite. I am not ordering from nomad's account in which he has already claimed the invite.


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



doom said:


> Thanks kaz and nomad. I recieved kaz's invite. I am not ordering from nomad's account in which he has already claimed the invite.



ok so my invite is still open, anyone interested?


----------



## doom (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Any idea when it will be officially available in India?


----------



## tkin (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



doom said:


> Any idea when it will be officially available in India?


Never


----------



## bgeing (Oct 7, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I too got an invite an hour ago. Don't know what to do!? Due to their clumsy process beholding myself :/


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 8, 2014)

bgeing said:


> I too got an invite an hour ago. Don't know what to do!? Due to their clumsy process beholding myself :/


Why don't you give away to someone who really wanna buy. 

Reddit is a great place to do that.


----------



## thegr8anand (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I was really excited when this was announced as it looked to be a great upgrade to the Nexus 5 for same price (had got the n5 when it launched). But soon the Nexus 6 will be launching and if rumors are to believed its performance will be better than the current flagships. So just get the N6 when it releases. No point of this now.


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



thegr8anand said:


> I was really excited when this was announced as it looked to be a great upgrade to the Nexus 5 for same price (had got the n5 when it launched). But soon the Nexus 6 will be launching and if rumors are to believed its performance will be better than the current flagships. So just get the N6 when it releases. No point of this now.


6 inches come on. When opo released everyone on their forum were crying saying that they increased .5 inch


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 8, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> 6 inches come on. When opo released everyone on their forum were crying saying that they increased .5 inch


We need hands like this to use this phone, as a phone.

*i.imgur.com/wsucyR4.jpg


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Nexus devices are for development not for common users like us according to Google.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



$hadow said:


> Nexus devices are for development not for common users like us according to Google.



Exactly, but even devs hate to own 6 inch device


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Exactly, but even devs hate to own 6 inch device



May be this is just a hoax created my some. Today's CPU-Z benchmark says it is 5.2 inch. Better wait for the launch and then decide.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



$hadow said:


> May be this is just a hoax created my some. Today's CPU-Z benchmark says it is 5.2 inch. Better wait for the launch and then decide.



Thats the new Moto Droid series as per rumor


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Thats the new Moto Droid series as per rumor



And I am hoping it to be N6 fingers crossed


----------



## abirthedevil (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Nexus devices are way overpriced in India, don't see the comparison with OPO. That is assuming that OP do launch in India and OPO is priced to compete with xiaomi devices.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Any one has invite for one plus one?


----------



## tinamalik (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Yes this is a good phone 
it's specifications are acceptable
it's camera ranges up to 13.0 MP


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

and.... it is coming to India by December w00t

OnePlus One expected to reach India in December: Report


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> and.... it is coming to India by December w00t
> 
> OnePlus One expected to reach India in December: Report



if this is true...then I am in dilemma

Mi4 or OPO


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OPO will have a competition from Micromax cyanogenmod phone,it would be a better deal if it packs a snapdragon 800 or so , but it's highly unlikely


----------



## amjath (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



theserpent said:


> OPO will have a competition from Micromax cyanogenmod phone,it would be a better deal if it packs a snapdragon 800 or so , but it's highly unlikely



Snapdragon 800 never goons happen with mmx



Zangetsu said:


> if this is true...then I am in dilemma
> 
> Mi4 or OPO



OPO any day. As a day one offer if they price 25k (remember its a old device) with exchange offer 8k. I'm sold


----------



## theserpent (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Snapdragon 800 never goons happen with mmx
> 
> 
> 
> OPO any day. As a day one offer if they price 25k (remember its a old device) with exchange offer 8k. I'm sold



OPO for built quality , more custom roms etc.. Micromax only for "a bit better service"


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Hmm..so u guys more inclined on OPO


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..so u guys more inclined on OPO


Opo made us so


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

when it was listed in Amazon 

OnePlus One 64GB White, Black, 5.5 inch 4G Android 4.4 IPS Capacitive Screen Phablet, Qualcomm Snapdragon 801(8974AC), Krait 400 Quad Core 2.5GHz, RAM: 3GB, FDD-LTE & WCDMA & GSM: Buy OnePlus One 64GB White, Black, 5.5 inch 4G Android 4.4 IPS Capacit


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Oct 20, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

It says currently unavailable.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 21, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Preorder begins on Oct 27

OnePlus One Pre-order

*source:* OnePlus One Pre-Orders Will Open for Just 1 Hour on October 27 | NDTV Gadgets


*Good news: * OnePlus One smartphone coming to India in the next two months - Tech2


----------



## tkin (Oct 21, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I'll try to get this day one, provided I get it for <28k. I am growing a bit bored of my G2(android actually), its time to try Cyanogen mod.


----------



## amjath (Oct 21, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Don't upset us with the price OPO


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> I'll try to get this day one, provided I get it for <28k. I am growing a bit bored of my G2(android actually), its time to try Cyanogen mod.



Not really sure whether oPO is much of an upgrade over g2, better head over to XDA and try out the custom roms, it has good developer support 
And wait for some 64 bit phones


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kamikaz said:


> Not really sure whether oPO is much of an upgrade over g2, better head over to XDA and try out the custom roms, it has good developer support
> *And wait for some 64 bit phones*



HTC Desire 820


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

One real time use for 64 bit phones please?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> One real time use for 64 bit phones please?



Future ready


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Future ready


Apple asked its dev to move all the apps to 64bit by February. Will see what happens with my sisters iPhone 5s.

Article says faster faster faster. Nothing else :/


----------



## tkin (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Future ready


If I'm not mistaken 64bit apps will benefit when consuming more than 3GB RAM, and mostly high performance apps like encoders, compression utilities benefit from 64bit. How will mobile devices benefit from them? Its not like power consumption will go down.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Now I know why every Mobile Geek is after this OPO

check this awesome review: 
[YOUTUBE]sWcUnWVd8U4[/YOUTUBE]

everything I can think is customisable...

1st smartphone in the world to have 4k DCI video recording


----------



## amjath (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

You can even customise the navigation bar


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Hmm..it costs arounf 25k if bought via PPOBox so I am expecting it to be around 22k when launched in India 

some folks complaint about PPOBox when buying OPO

but hope the units sold in India won't have stuck pixel issue


----------



## amjath (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..it costs arounf 25k if bought via PPOBox so I am expecting it to be around 22k when launched in India
> 
> some folks complaint about PPOBox when buying OPO
> 
> but hope the units sold in India won't have stuck pixel issue



My Galaxy S2 is already up for sale  [I will sure miss s2 ]


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> My Galaxy S2 is already up for sale  [I will sure miss s2 ]



Give it to me @2k


----------



## amjath (Oct 23, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> Give it to me @2k


*special character replaced by number* Oh you are buying my device for 22k wow


----------



## amjath (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Guys preorder and Indian launch are different is it? Or should I preorder?


----------



## Superayush (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Remember people in Q2 or Q3 next year oneplus one sequel is coming so don't commit the moto x 1st gen mistake..(sequel available in market in like5-6months..)


----------



## nighthawkx (Oct 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Superayush said:


> Remember people in Q2 or Q3 next year oneplus one sequel is coming so don't commit the moto x 1st gen mistake..(sequel available in market in like5-6months..)


Looking at  OPO  sales & availability, it'll take a year or more to release here


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Guys preorder and Indian launch are different is it? Or should I preorder?



same doubt here...if we preorder will it be delivered by OPO in india


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> same doubt here...if we preorder will it be delivered by OPO in india


India is not available in preorder list of countries, so all we left is wait for Indian launch.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OnePlus One Will Available in India via the Invite System Only | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## amjath (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> OnePlus One Will Available in India via the Invite System Only | NDTV Gadgets


IMO invite system in India is important. People buy and sell in eBay as we seen with xiaomi. Now where is that guy with an invite


----------



## shiv.emf (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

well, need to wait another 2months for india launch i guess..


----------



## anaklusmos (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Hey, I managed to order the OPO in the preorder today, but the shipping time is shown as 4-6 weeks, but my relative is coming from the US exactly after 3 weeks. Can anyone please help me get an invite so I can expedite the sipping process and finally have a good phone !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Check this out

OnePlus One Smartphone Snapdragon 801 2.5GHz Quad Core 5.5 Inch 3GB 64GB FHD Screen NFC - Black

@30,476 

Its 6k cheaper than Mi4 64GB


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Vikas is the new GM of OPO india as revealed in their forums

*forums.oneplus.net/attachments/facebook-2-png.177220/


----------



## amjath (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Check this out
> 
> OnePlus One Smartphone Snapdragon 801 2.5GHz Quad Core 5.5 Inch 3GB 64GB FHD Screen NFC - Black
> 
> ...


One mod from opo forum selling for 27k. Unsealed box. BTW mod is from Bangalore.
I just can't wait for the one. Please come soon


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Make it ~28k, I'll buy it.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

27k..well i get the htc one m8 then for 33k on erodov .. duh..
must be 21-22ish 

i heard mi4 launch price will be 18-20k.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

For anything above 25k is costly.


----------



## doom (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OnePlus One (64GB) to be sold via invite model in India for less than Rs 25000 - Mobiletor.com

Don't know if it's a reliable source or not.


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



doom said:


> OnePlus One (64GB) to be sold via invite model in India for less than Rs 25000 - Mobiletor.com
> 
> Don't know if it's a reliable source or not.


There a source link inside from the Indian express says the same. But this guy pointing out MMX cm phone which made me  where is oneplus one and where is canvas 5. MMX is a screw up, they can't even make a phone perfect even after provided with every guidelines (pointing at MMX android 1)


----------



## kaz (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Why? What's wrong with MMX A1


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> Why? What's wrong with MMX A1


Some weird issues with MMX but not with spice android one. You should have checked android one thread. [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION] returned his MMX android one due to this issues.


----------



## kaz (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Oook..Will check that


----------



## Soul (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Ordered a OnePlus One. My friend will be getting it from USA in 2 weeks. I can't help getting impatient


----------



## Tenida (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Make it ~28k, I'll buy it.



Please don't sell your G2.


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Tenida said:


> Please don't sell your G2.


He he, its time for a change.


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Upgrading to OPO from G2??? Not a worthy upgrade IMO...


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> Upgrading to OPO from G2??? Not a worthy upgrade IMO...


It is. Goodness of stock android with cm cooked on top (big fan of privacy guard). Waiting time is just 3 months from official, but still someone will port a stock android sooner than cm12s. Every aspect this device is better. No official word from lg (not sure) for lollipop update


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> It is. Goodness of stock android with cm cooked on top (big fan of privacy guard). Waiting time is just 3 months from official, but still someone will port a stock android sooner than cm12s. Every aspect this device is better. No official word from lg (not sure) for lollipop update



Hmmmmm...LG is slow with updates, though they have promised lollipop for G3 by this year...


----------



## theserpent (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Make it ~28k, I'll buy it.



Not really worth getting a phone from company that is just setting up in India.Tried flashing custom roms on G2?


----------



## Tenida (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



theserpent said:


> Not really worth getting a phone from company that is just setting up in India.Tried flashing custom roms on G2?



True you stole my word.

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> He he, its time for a change.



Great, then please sell that G2 to me


----------



## kaz (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Imported G2 available for 18k on ebay


----------



## sushovan (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> Imported G2 available for 18k on ebay



link?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

The question is are you really willing to spend 20k(or18k+) + on a "new company" that would probably have 5-12 service centers in the country? And no clue on how the service will be? Or just buy the best "branded" phone in that range?Like Nexus 5 or G2 with good XDA support. 
Secondly,this is India :/ we will surely not have great A.S.S as US or the likes

- - - Updated - - -

But anyway, this will further destroy the already damaged samsung rep in India.Samsung will loose their 20k phone segment too now  A3 Or A5 whatever they release nothing will mater


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Oneplus one has new GM for operations in India, OPO doesnt have the same for other countries. Everywhere OPO support is almost zero, you cannot even return the phone. But in India it will be sold via retailer[Saw amazon link on this thread] so you can return if you find any flaws within 30 day period [My guess]. So their view on India is different than any other country. Hope they list service center during launch and dont share the service to HCL [HCL sucks (correct me if im wrong)]


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Oneplus one has new GM for operations in India, OPO doesnt have the same for other countries. Everywhere OPO support is almost zero, you cannot even return the phone. But in India it will be sold via retailer[Saw amazon link on this thread] so you can return if you find any flaws within 30 day period [My guess]. So their view on India is different than any other country. Hope they list service center during launch and dont share the service to HCL [HCL sucks (correct me if im wrong)]



But still buying phone via invite in a country to 2 Billion it would be a tough one.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Oneplus one has new GM for operations in India, OPO doesnt have the same for other countries. Everywhere OPO support is almost zero, you cannot even return the phone. But in India it will be sold via *retailer[Saw amazon link on this thread] *so you can return if you find any flaws within 30 day period [My guess]. So their view on India is different than any other country. Hope they list service center during launch and dont share the service to HCL [HCL sucks (correct me if im wrong)]



That's a 3rd party seller not a official retailer for amazon.
Besides,Amazon is thinking to exit India
And the reason companies are hiring seperates GM,heads for India is because, our country has a huge potential for growth for any product these days,as people are now very much aware of the foolish tactics of Samsung etc


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

They poated that in India specific invite system will be used at a initial period.


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Not many know about this phone, not many will buy this even though you recommend this beast. It is clear that India specific invites will be surplus. BTW about Amazon quitting, last year their turn over in India was 1 billion and invested 2 billion more. So I'm darn sure they will not leave. These new ministers need money so they are doing like this. If they through some bones they will keep quiet. ( I don't like politicians except some, if anyone hurt I don't mind )


----------



## $hadow (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Not many know about this phone, not many will buy this even though you recommend this beast. It is clear that India specific invites will be surplus. BTW about Amazon quitting, last year their turn over in India was 1 billion and invested 2 billion more. So I'm darn sure they will not leave. These new ministers need money so they are doing like this. If they through some bones they will keep quiet. ( I don't like politicians except some, if anyone hurt I don't mind )



Looks like you are taking on politicians today. Your 2nd post that I read regarding politicians. 
BTW for the list of those not recommending it I am also on the list.


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



$hadow said:


> Looks like you are taking on politicians today. Your 2nd post that I read regarding politicians.
> BTW for the list of those not recommending it I am also on the list.


First I typed here checked that thread so copy pasted there


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> Hmmmmm...LG is slow with updates, though they have promised lollipop for G3 by this year...


G2 lollipop confirmed Q1 2015 by LG.

- - - Updated - - -



theserpent said:


> The question is are you really willing to spend 20k(or18k+) + on a "new company" that would *probably have 5-12 service centers* in the country? And no clue on how the service will be? Or just buy the best "branded" phone in that range?Like Nexus 5 or G2 with good XDA support.
> Secondly,this is India :/ we will surely not have great A.S.S as US or the likes
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Xiaomi and motorola.


----------



## amjath (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> G2 lollipop confirmed Q1 2015 by LG.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I'm in metro so will get a service center for sure


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Guys, what is the SAR for this device?
Nvm, found it.

SAR Values:
- Body 0.62W/kg
- Head 0.75W/kg
US FCC regulation.

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/oneplus-one-what-about-s-a-r-levels.821/


----------



## theserpent (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> G2 lollipop confirmed Q1 2015 by LG.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Motorola has many service centers man.
Xiaomi has very less,and still no parts avail


----------



## tkin (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



theserpent said:


> Motorola has many service centers man.
> Xiaomi has very less,and still no parts avail


At least in kolkata motorola and xiaomi service centres are same. Why don't you compare the list?


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OnePlus'Â Smartphones Sell Strongly, 2014 AimÂ IsÂ OneÂ Million Handsets - Forbes



> “Normally when you launch a [smartphone] product it gets really hot in the first month, and in the second or third month, sales start to drop really fast. For OnePlus, when you look at our internal metrics, our sales just keep growing.”


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Guys any invites to share?? Need one?


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Guys any invites to share?? Need one?


Wait for a month you will get India specific invite


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Wait for a month you will get India specific invite


I already got invited once. Will I get invited again?


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> I already got invited once. Will I get invited again?


Invite by email right. Give a different email. Or else I will give you if I bought and got one (I'm planning to, almost sold my s2)


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Invite by email right. Give a different email. Or else I will give you if I bought and got one (I'm planning to, almost sold my s2)


Deal


----------



## amjath (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Awesome news


> Many users in India have bought the OnePlus One via unofficial means or through resellers meaning that their phones don’t have official warranty with OnePlus.
> 
> But the maker has been gracious enough to cover all those users if their phones were bought from OnePlus.net – the global variant of the device.
> 
> ...


OnePlus will offer Indian users full warranty for their Ones - GSMArena Blog

Hope they will have good service and for indian version as well


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Damn i should have bought it when I got the invite


----------



## amjath (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Damn i should have bought it when I got the invite


Indian sold phones will also get it don't worry


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Pricing will still be an interesting point and also to see how are the issues in the current batch and also the next version will be coming out soon.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

That's indeed a great news, for the owners, or the wannabe owners. Shows they are really keen to capture this emerging market.


----------



## kaz (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I think that OPO has a poor display (specially outdoors) and a poor camera when compared to Mi4...Also the size of the phone is hugeeeeeee

The phone excels only in software experience and the fact that it has LTE...And now that Mi5 (or Mi4s) is already in production with really slim bezels and 2.5d glass how much of a _Flagship Killer_ the OPO is?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> I think that OPO has a poor display (specially outdoors) and a poor camera when compared to Mi4...Also the size of the phone is hugeeeeeee
> 
> The phone excels only in software experience and the fact that it has LTE...And now that Mi5 (or Mi4s) is already in production with really slim bezels and 2.5d glass how much of a _Flagship Killer_ the OPO is?


OPO supports 4k video recording and 120fps recordings too. Its camera is not poor in my opinion. And the display is 1080p 446ppi. Can't call it poor. Any Sony users will say Exmor sensor is one of the best in mobile photography


----------



## kaz (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Display is poor...I assure you....Don't go by numbers, I have that seen it in many reviews...

*Mi4: Contrast ratio: 929 (nominal), 2.424 (sunlight)
OPO: Contrast ratio: 799 (nominal), 1.961 (sunlight)*

source: gsmarena

And those video recording specs are same in Mi4 also

Another advantage for Mi4: *Fast battery charging: 60% in 30 min (Quick Charge 2.0)*


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

few things stops me from mi4:
software
nav bar = more screen size
device support [yesterday announcement is promising]
privacy guard
the box [package, droll worthy ]

i can let go nav bar and if CM support xiaomi. Miui is smooth but very restricted[ui and all]

Lollipop development is already ON for OPO


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

One Stop Solution-
No one beats Droid Turbo/Moto Maxx.

Best Android there.


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kunalgujarathi said:


> One Stop Solution-
> No one beats Droid Turbo/Moto Maxx.
> 
> Best Android there.



its own con kills it, verizon exclusive


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> I think that OPO has a poor display (specially outdoors) and a poor camera when compared to Mi4...Also the size of the phone is hugeeeeeee
> 
> The phone excels only in software experience and the fact that it has LTE...And now that Mi5 (or Mi4s) is already in production with really slim bezels and 2.5d glass how much of a _Flagship Killer_ the OPO is?



Color in Mi4 looks over-saturated in photos and videos but OPO is natural 
also OPO is the first smartphone to have 4k DCI video recording AFAIK
though camera in Mi4 is faster (checkout the burst mode in Mi4 )

what I like about Mi4 is the UI and screen size.
OPO is better for OS and build quality (speciall the SSB 64GB)

the screen size of OPO is comparable to Redmi Note (5.5") 



nomad47 said:


> OPO supports 4k video recording and 120fps recordings too. Its camera is not poor in my opinion. *And the display is 1080p 446ppi*. Can't call it poor. Any Sony users will say Exmor sensor is one of the best in mobile photography



401ppi in OPO


----------



## kaz (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Lollipop development is already ON for OPO



Xiaomi Mi3 5.0 Lollipop update in testing, release imminent - GSMArena.com news

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] and OPO shoots RAW


----------



## amjath (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> Xiaomi Mi3 5.0 Lollipop update in testing, release imminent - GSMArena.com news
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] and OPO shoots RAW


I can install 5.0 port now and use with OPO [not stable].
miui spoil the lollipop with its iosish update 
Correct me if I'm wrong, I dont have to download big updates and reset every time I update for MIUI. Delta update is enough for CM


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> its own con kills it, verizon exclusive



Rolling out this december as Moto Maxx!


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kunalgujarathi said:


> One Stop Solution-
> No one beats Droid Turbo/*Moto Maxx*.
> 
> Best Android there.


Dude.. its SnapD 805 with Adreno 420 GPU
Motorola Moto Maxx - Full phone specifications

not comparable with OPO and Mi4

it belongs to Nexus 6 league


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Dude.. its SnapD 805 with Adreno 420 GPU
> Motorola Moto Maxx - Full phone specifications
> 
> not comparable with OPO and Mi4
> ...



It's very comparable if u see by screen size and VFM.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Dude.. its SnapD 805 with Adreno 420 GPU
> Motorola Moto Maxx - Full phone specifications
> 
> not comparable with OPO and Mi4
> ...



And that league includes price also. Easily going to cost 40 k+


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kunalgujarathi said:


> It's very comparable if u see by screen size and VFM.



I don't know how many people will agree on it but benchmark comparison of 420 vs 330 is not justified
and so the 805 CPU


----------



## tkin (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kunalgujarathi said:


> One Stop Solution-
> *No one beats Droid Turbo/Moto Maxx.*
> 
> Best Android there.


Price does, I'd rather buy OPO for 25k than pay 50k for Moto Turbo, its a good phone, but my stint with G2 had taught me a valuable lesson, though the high price is justified but unless you have lots of cash to spare, purchasing a 30k+ phone makes less sense since you have to upgrade within 2yrs max to keep up.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Price does, I'd rather buy OPO for 25k than pay 50k for Moto Turbo, its a good phone, but my stint with G2 had taught me a valuable lesson, though the high price is justified but unless you have lots of cash to spare, purchasing a 30k+ phone makes less sense since you have to upgrade within 2yrs max to keep up.



So basically what you are saying is that one should not buy a phone above 30k


----------



## kaz (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Price does, I'd rather buy OPO for 25k than pay 50k for Moto Turbo, its a good phone, but my stint with G2 had taught me a valuable lesson, though the high price is justified *but unless you have lots of cash to spare*, purchasing a 30k+ phone makes less sense since you have to upgrade within 2yrs max to keep up.





$hadow said:


> So basically what you are saying is that one should not buy a phone above 30k




there


----------



## tkin (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



$hadow said:


> So basically what you are saying is that one should not buy a phone above 30k


Read the "Unless you have a lot of cash to spare part". I for one don't


----------



## kaz (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> I can install 5.0 port now and use with OPO [not stable].
> miui spoil the lollipop with its iosish update
> Correct me if I'm wrong, I dont have to download big updates and reset every time I update for MIUI. Delta update is enough for CM



hmmmmm true


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Read the "Unless you have a lot of cash to spare part". I for one don't



You might have taken it to the wrong direction. I want advice from some one I first contacted when I was a newbie here. And will always be when it comes to you. I am in the market for a new phone and what I want to understand that you do not support expensive devices for a specific reason other than cash.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> there



What's up?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 17, 2014)

*One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Price does, I'd rather buy OPO for 25k than pay 50k for Moto Turbo, its a good phone, but my stint with G2 had taught me a valuable lesson, though the high price is justified but unless you have lots of cash to spare, purchasing a 30k+ phone makes less sense since you have to upgrade within 2yrs max to keep up.



Dude compare ASS of Moto and OPO.
Which tech support in India offers live connection through Logmein or teamviewer???

Moto is currently India's 5th largest Smartphone seller way ahead of Sony and LG in market share.

2 hr 27 min: Time taken for my Mom's Motherboard replacement in a Moto service centre.(Pune)
Pretty fast Eh!

No OEM provide quality service.Right.Samshit or any LG.

Moto has regained it's popularity in India and I wont mind investing in a 40 k phone investing for 2-3 years.


----------



## tkin (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kunalgujarathi said:


> Dude compare ASS of Moto and OPO.
> Which tech support in India offers live connection through Logmein or teamviewer???
> 
> Moto is currently India's 5th largest Smartphone seller way ahead of Sony and LG in market share.
> ...


I do not doubt that, but Xiaomi did sell well despite ass issue.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> I do not doubt that, but Xiaomi did sell well despite ass issue.



They sell because of price not because of their ASS. Many service centers even do not have proper inventory of parts


----------



## mukherjee (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I got hold of a 64gb oneplus one invite, but still says "not available in your country". Wat to do?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



mukherjee said:


> I got hold of a 64gb oneplus one invite, but still says "not available in your country". Wat to do?


You will have to import it via PPO box.


----------



## amjath (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Anyone is trying to buy from below countries


> Austria, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Italy, Netherlands, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Taiwan, United Kingdom, and United States.



let me know I have an invite for OPO


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Anyone is trying to buy from below countries
> 
> 
> let me know I have an invite for OPO


Hold it for me. I will tell in an hour.


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Hold it for me. I will tell in an hour.


Okay I will check in morning for your reply


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Okay I will check in morning for your reply


Give it to me 
I will buy the damn phone as warranty is confirmed. PM me 
And thanks


----------



## amjath (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Give it to me
> I will buy the damn phone as warranty is confirmed. PM me
> And thanks


Ygpm bro


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I don't know how and from where 
but I got an Invite for Oneplus from oneplus.net

it will expire soon....so anybody want to buy?

coz I'm waiting for India Lanch and don't have money extra for PPOBox


----------



## dare devil (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

^Unable to send PM to you.Your inbox is full.
I need the invite.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



dare devil said:


> ^Unable to send PM to you.Your inbox is full.
> I need the invite.


Inbox cleared  send again

---

Done..check your inbox gmail and TDF both


----------



## dare devil (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Received.Thanks a Ton.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



dare devil said:


> Received.Thanks a Ton.



Your welcome...


I request TDF guys who own OPO please do a review here


----------



## sushovan (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

if they launch the 64 GB version at around 22K I will immediately sell off my Mi3 and buy it.


----------



## SunE (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

These guys currently have a contest for 100 India specific invites. As the phone is going to launch soon on Amazon, if anyone gets the invite then please share.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Seriously for 22k. Now I am going to pull off my purchase for some time.


----------



## doom (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



SunE said:


> These guys currently have a contest for 100 India specific invites. As the phone is going to launch soon on Amazon, if anyone gets the invite then please share.


How do you know it's amazon?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



doom said:


> How do you know it's amazon?



Amazon posted


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



theserpent said:


> Amazon posted


In fact when OPO announced that they will be selling through etailers it was listed on amazon for a short moment. And today amazon has posted a teaser.


----------



## theserpent (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> In fact when OPO announced that they will be selling through etailers it was listed on amazon for a short moment. And today amazon has posted a teaser.



I'm really surprised seeing many manufacturers are opting to sell via amazon now than flipkart.
OPO will face a "small" competition from Yu Micromax, And if if if Yu packs a snapdragon 801 with A GOOD pricing highly unlikely given micromaxes marketing budget's,it will take a small portion of OPO's sales and Both these combined together will SABOTAGE Samsung in 20-35k segment 
P


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



theserpent said:


> I'm really surprised seeing many manufacturers are opting to sell via amazon now than flipkart.
> OPO will face a "small" competition from Yu Micromax, And if if if Yu packs a snapdragon 801 with A GOOD pricing highly unlikely given micromaxes marketing budget's,it will take a small portion of OPO's sales and Both these combined together will SABOTAGE Samsung in 20-35k segment
> P


I think the global factor of amazon is at play here. And I don't have high hopes for Micromax. They end up advertising more. But I would like to see Samsung destroyed in the mid range segment. The sheer amount of crappy hardware released by Samsung in that range is totally unforgivable.


----------



## amjath (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I saw the invite contest yesterday night after half an hour of expiry  Guys please post the contest details here. So that it is helpful for people like me.


----------



## _prabhat (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OnePlus One India launch teaser campaign starts - GSMArena.com news

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> But I would like to see Samsung destroyed in the mid range segment. The sheer amount of crappy hardware released by Samsung in that range is totally unforgivable.


+1


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OPO is moving like a tortoise.....but atlast 


*g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/31/img14/Wireless/theonething/teaser-22Nov._V318916520_.png


----------



## Minion (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



theserpent said:


> I'm really surprised seeing many manufacturers are opting to sell via amazon now than flipkart.
> OPO will face a "small" competition from Yu Micromax, And if if if Yu packs a snapdragon 801 with A GOOD pricing highly unlikely given micromaxes marketing budget's,it will take a small portion of OPO's sales and Both these combined together will SABOTAGE Samsung in 20-35k segment
> P



Micromax follows samsung they are spamming market with lot of models just like samsung and they even copied some samsung specific feature into their micromax phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



theserpent said:


> I'm really surprised seeing many manufacturers are opting to sell via amazon now than flipkart.
> OPO will face a "small" competition from Yu Micromax, And if if if Yu packs a snapdragon 801 with A GOOD pricing highly unlikely given micromaxes marketing budget's,it will take a small portion of OPO's sales and Both these combined together will SABOTAGE Samsung in 20-35k segment
> P



Hardly unlikely that microcrap will ever use Qualcomm SoC's. Even if they do, they'll end up pricing it badly like Samdung.
"general" (read noob) people want to buy "branded" phone in 20-35k budget without even realising that they spent 5-15k extra for nothing. (like somebody buying S5 mini instead of Moto G)

But I do think that its time samdung starts improving in hardware, software and the pricing part (most important)


----------



## theserpent (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



SaiyanGoku said:


> Hardly unlikely that microcrap will ever use Qualcomm SoC's. Even if they do, they'll end up pricing it badly like Samdung.
> "general" (read noob) people want to buy "branded" phone in 20-35k budget without even realising that they spent 5-15k extra for nothing. (like somebody buying S5 mini instead of Moto G)
> 
> But I do think that its time samdung starts improving in hardware, software and the pricing part (most important)



Agree With you  man, but slowly things are changing.
Eg: Last week I went to a shop, to put a screengaurd on my moto g2, there were 3 other girls :O over there for the same thing.Slowly people are becoming aware, but a few people can not be changed.
OPO is a steal.


----------



## tkin (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

One plus one is seriously pi$$ing me off with their invites. I earn money, I have the right to spend at my will. I would never go taking pictures of myself with signboards so I can sped money to buy a phone. Its like all those people who post free recharge clickbaits in facebook, or who desperately spam groups with recharge post so they can ear 20/- talktime. If the phone would be given free I'd not complain, but to earn an invite the things they want us to do is downright humiliating. The OPO forums is filled with posts like these. The forums have posts where they are literally inches away from telling you to beg like a dog and post the pic in the forum so you can earn an invite, and people do it. 

Its like holding a rupee note and telling a disabled beggar to dance around to earn the money, but OPO is doing the opposite, at the end of dance the beggar pays you. I hope OPO fails miserably here(no chance there, here people will dance naked in front of camera for 50/- recharge). 

Sorry if I came out rude, but OPO has seriously frustrated me, I'd rather buy Nexus 6, I'd pay more, but I'll keep my dignity.


----------



## amjath (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> One plus one is seriously pi$$ing me off with their invites.* I earn money*, I have the right to spend at my will. I would never go taking pictures of myself with signboards so I can sped money to buy a phone. Its like all those people who post free recharge clickbaits in facebook, or who desperately spam groups with recharge post so they can ear 20/- talktime. If the phone would be given free I'd not complain, but to earn an invite the things they want us to do is downright humiliating. The OPO forums is filled with posts like these. The forums have posts where they are literally inches away from telling you to beg like a dog and post the pic in the forum so you can earn an invite, and people do it.
> 
> Its like holding a rupee note and telling a disabled beggar to dance around to earn the money, but OPO is doing the opposite, at the end of dance the beggar pays you. I hope OPO fails miserably here(no chance there, here people will dance naked in front of camera for 50/- recharge).
> 
> Sorry if I came out rude, but OPO has seriously frustrated me, I'd rather buy Nexus 6, I'd pay more, but I'll keep my dignity.



*test in bold* But they don't[very minimum]. patience bro. I waited 6 months for my first phone Galaxy S2 to launch in India. I have much more patience now 
Why you should be patient because 
1. They have promising after sales service.
2. The device will be perfect without any flaws
3. Unlike other countries, we get it from a proper retailer
4. many more to list


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 22, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I agree with the competition part. That was lame and so I did not participate.


----------



## kaz (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



theserpent said:


> Agree With you  man, but slowly things are changing.
> Eg: Last week I went to a shop, to put a screengaurd on my moto g2,* there were 3 other girls *:O over there for the same thing.Slowly people are becoming aware, but a few people can not be changed.
> OPO is a steal.



Yeah...true


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OPO will be in the Indian market by December announces GM India Vikas. Source: OPO forum


----------



## kaz (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I wonder how invite will work here when they gonna sell it though AMAZON...


----------



## doom (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> I wonder how invite will work here when they gonna sell it though AMAZON...


I suppose when you click on buy button, you'll have to enter a special code which will be available in the invite.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

days are coming soon 

i guess Xiaomi will be selling Redmi Note when OPO is a hotcake


----------



## $hadow (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

The purchase will be a invite specif even if you buy from Amazon.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



$hadow said:


> The purchase will be a invite specif even if you buy from Amazon.



Not a big deal....


----------



## amjath (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Not a big deal....



you got an invite


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> you got an invite



already got one and donated to TDF member

*www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets...ll-finally-available-india-9.html#post2180305


----------



## amjath (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> already got one and donated to TDF member



me too. I'm asking about india specific


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> me too. I'm asking about india specific



that we will get somehow 

TDF members will help and also other sources


----------



## amjath (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> that we will get somehow
> 
> TDF members will help and also other sources



You participated in 100 india specific invite contest. Results are releasing today


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

We will find a way. We just need one invite here. And then the chain reaction will start


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> We will find a way. We just need one invite here. And then the chain reaction will start



Exactly!!!


----------



## amjath (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

we will have one mini contest here for selecting for priority


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> we will have one mini contest here for selecting for priority



We will not ask for photos.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Not a big deal....



My cousin was not able to find one. Hopefully I can find one


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Instead of contest, "*first come, first serve*" will be good here.
Just like QUEUE[First In, First Out]


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I have shared several invites ( more than 10 ) with Club India and other members at OnePlus.net forums. They have 80+ spare invites right now but not a single India specific invite. Just waiting for India launch. We can get invite any time and invites chain reaction will definitely start here.


----------



## amjath (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

*cdn.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/14/11/oneplus-two-teaser/gsmarena_001.jpg
OnePlus teases its next device, is it OnePlus Two? - GSMArena.com news


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Received one invite from a friend. Its not India Specific invite. If anybody needs an invite, do let me know.


----------



## kaz (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

The biggest improvement in the *TWO* is that it has a 5" screen


----------



## $hadow (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Yeah 5 inch will be a big plus.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> I have shared several invites ( more than 10 ) with Club India and other members at OnePlus.net forums. They have 80+ spare invites right now but not a single India specific invite. Just waiting for India launch. *We can get invite any time and invites chain reaction will definitely start here*.


Thank You Naveen


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I have a one plus one international invite. Anyone interested do let me know


----------



## $hadow (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

If any one ever got Indian Invite count me in for a share


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/opo-to-launch-in-india-on-2nd-dec-launch-event-in-delhi.189528/
w00t


----------



## $hadow (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Looks like phone is on the way to go on sale soon.


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Amazon is giving invites who subscribe for oneplus newsletter. Lucky winner from draw will win a invite.


----------



## doom (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Amazon is giving invites who subscribe for oneplus newsletter. Lucky winner from draw will win a invite.


There will be only 1 winner?


----------



## Tenida (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Price will be under 25k?


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



doom said:


> There will be only 1 winner?



1000 invites

- - - Updated - - -



Tenida said:


> Price will be under 25k?



Yep CEO said it


----------



## Tenida (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I want to win the phone not invite.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

here is the amazon link

OnePlus One- Amazon.in Exclusive


Guys,

Spare one invite for me  as I will buy OPO in Jan 2015 last week
coz No money now in Bank Account


----------



## kaz (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Guys,
> 
> Spare one invite for me  as I will buy OPO in Jan 2015 last week
> [STRIKE]coz No money now in Bank Account[/STRIKE] bcoz pops will give me money then



same here bro


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

will the 64gb model be available as well?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Ronnie11 said:


> will the 64gb model be available as well?



The 1st model is 64GB on Dec 2


----------



## deathblade (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

the invite expires in 48 hours :/.... 25k for 64 GB model :/
  Do gimme an invite if anybody gets it


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> The 1st model is 64GB on Dec 2



Awesome thanks...Btw how long will the support for OPO keep going considering it released almost 6 months back in other markets?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Ronnie11 said:


> Awesome thanks...Btw how long will the support for OPO keep going considering it released almost 6 months back in other markets?


One plus two is launching somewhere in next year mid. And considering CM11s we can safely assume for another year


----------



## SunE (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I'll be buying this in Jan 2015. Kindly share an invite with me if possible. Even a few of y friends want it so I can hopefully start a chain reaction


----------



## amjath (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Ronnie11 said:


> Awesome thanks...Btw how long will the support for OPO keep going considering it released almost 6 months back in other markets?


Its been 3 years my device (galaxy s2) is being supported by cm and other devs even though its a exynos device which has zero support from Samsung now. Lollipop build is also started. So think for a snapdragon chip


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

The best reply in FB for the Amazon and One plus fiasco

" its like Vikas is still in his IIM days .. organizing treasure hunt as part of BSchool fest"


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Yippee will get an Indian specific invite before 2nd December. Amazon confirmed in my profile page. Me happy


----------



## tkin (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Yippee will get an Indian specific invite before 2nd December. Amazon confirmed in my profile page. Me happy


Where do they confirm it? Care to share a screenshot?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Thanks for the clarification guys. [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]..how did you get it?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Where do they confirm it? Care to share a screenshot?


In OPO forum an administrator said that those who have successfully subscribed to the amazon mailing list of the one by one in a 1000 contest will get the invite. My amazon in fact all successful subscription's amazon page say that "you were about to be one in a 1000 who will get an invite". So hopes up.


Ronnie11 said:


> Thanks for the clarification guys. [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]..how did you get it?


One in a 1000 competition. But I will be 100% sure only when I actually get it 

Updated:
Amazon canceled my subscription. And that's it for me. Not going to buy OPO. I am effing pissed off


----------



## tkin (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> In OPO forum an administrator said that those who have successfully subscribed to the amazon mailing list of the one by one in a 1000 contest will get the invite. My amazon in fact all successful subscription's amazon page say that "you were about to be one in a 1000 who will get an invite". So hopes up.
> 
> One in a 1000 competition. But I will be 100% sure only when I actually get it
> 
> ...


Refer: *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets...l-finally-available-india-10.html#post2181241


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Refer: *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets...l-finally-available-india-10.html#post2181241


Vikas GM Operations one plus one has posted just now that all subscribers of one in a 1000 will get invites. They a high I guess


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

So I will get one w00t


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Yipeee amazon confirmed my invite. Faith in one plus one restored


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Yipeee amazon confirmed my invite. Faith in one plus one restored


Please get a invite for me


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Please get a invite for me


When I get my shareable 3 invites first one is going to you 
And if I can manage one before then also


----------



## amjath (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> When I get my shareable 3 invites first one is going to you
> And if I can manage one before then also


Thank you


----------



## Naveen.S (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> When I get my shareable 3 invites first one is going to you
> And if I can manage one before then also


One invite for me too !


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Naveen.S said:


> One invite for me too !


Done  third one for my friend. Let's just hope amazon does not have any unwanted surprises


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Can i get an invite too, pretty please


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

My dear friend .. 
One for me


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

lol jugaad for invites...


----------



## SunE (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Please share one invite with me. I'll probably get it in December end or January beginning.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Today one plus one international variant is available for buying even without an invite. Black Friday sale. Offer valid till stock lasts


----------



## theserpent (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

*BAD NEWS*

OPO Will NOT ship with CM version of Android .
Micromax has done a deal with CM and have won the exclusive rights to be the only one to USE CM os in India WTF?
Can we all do a petition to remove this?


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

OPO will ship with cyanogen. But we will not get bug fixes. No OTA updates. But one thing is sure OPO is taking India for granted. If Indians can hype up the phone then they can kill it too


----------



## doom (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> OPO will ship with cyanogen. But we will not get bug fixes. No OTA updates. But one thing is sure OPO is taking India for granted. If Indians can hype up the phone then they can kill it too


As far as I've read, it won't ship with cm. They'll develop their own custom ROM. Cm was one of the biggest reasons I was inclined toward opo


----------



## deathblade (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Y isn't there any bug fixes or OTA updates?


----------



## theserpent (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> OPO will ship with cyanogen. But we will not get bug fixes. No OTA updates. But one thing is sure OPO is taking India for granted. If Indians can hype up the phone then they can kill it too



Dude they are not taking India for granted, but Micromax won the right to CM in India :/ I hate that shitty mmx even more now.

- - - Updated - - -



doom said:


> As far as I've read, it won't ship with cm. They'll develop their own custom ROM. Cm was one of the biggest reasons I was inclined toward opo



Yup thats what I read too.
Let's all spam Micromax shall we?We need reddiotrs help


----------



## doom (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I'll swear I'll never ever buy MMX even if they give me a free phone


----------



## deathblade (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Damn u micromax :/


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



theserpent said:


> *BAD NEWS*
> 
> OPO Will NOT ship with CM version of Android .
> Micromax has done a deal with CM and have won the exclusive rights to be the only one to USE CM os in India WTF?
> Can we all do a petition to remove this?



We can later change region and flush it with CM?

What if it ships with stock android???
Then it's a treat.


----------



## doom (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Actually what will it ship with? What will they be selling on dec 2?

Edit- Actually it'll ship with cm but will not receive any official updates. Therefore one plus will develop its own custom ROM


----------



## deathblade (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

That sucks...... The main plus point was CM


----------



## $hadow (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Game over one plus and similar can be said about that mmx crappy upcoming phone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



theserpent said:


> *BAD NEWS*
> 
> OPO Will NOT ship with CM version of Android .
> Micromax has done a deal with CM and have won the exclusive rights to be the only one to USE CM os in India WTF?
> Can we all do a petition to remove this?


Source?

OPO use CM 11S (which is a customized version of CM11) I think 11s is specially designed for OPO by its dev Team


----------



## theserpent (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Source?
> 
> OPO use CM 11S (which is a customized version of CM11) I think 11s is specially designed for OPO by its dev Team



Official blog post by them.
It will ship with Their own os.

- - - Updated - - -

*dgit.in/oneplus-no-cyanogen


----------



## amjath (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

A company which rebrand cheap Chinese models can get rights? Wtf. This customised os is what they are planning to deliver for one plus two. They are using Indians for testing? Even though MMX grows to a high level it will get the respect of apple which I have for their iphones.

Edit: can't we just flash the cm11s?

We will flash it and show the middle finger to MMX


----------



## ZTR (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

It will mostly come with Color OS and no cyanogen logo
Just like the Chinese version which comes with Oppos Color OS and no cm logo
Although you can easily flash cm on it


----------



## cooldude94 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

It will come with cm but in india we will not get any ota updates. Changing region will not help since ota is device specific

If the phone is same as the global version then i think we will still be able to flash the update. But i think this will be a dealbreaker to most of the noob community who have no idea about flashing. From February or march they will ship devices with lollipop build of their new custom os which will be near stock. But i think it will be too late by then as mi 4 will have released and even op2 will be near.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

This is highlyu disappointing..really dejected by this..I think even Cyanogen are a bit stupid in signing an exclusive deal. Anyways no petition will sort it out if its a legal agreement.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Ronnie11 said:


> This is highlyu disappointing..really dejected by this..I think even Cyanogen are a bit stupid in signing an exclusive deal. Anyways no petition will sort it out if its a legal agreement.



Just derate on amazon and this OPO should never release phones in India.


----------



## doom (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



cooldude94 said:


> It will come with cm but in india we will not get any ota updates. Changing region will not help since ota is device specific
> 
> If the phone is same as the global version then i think we will still be able to flash the update. But i think this will be a dealbreaker to most of the noob community who have no idea about flashing. From February or march they will ship devices with lollipop build of their new custom os which will be near stock. But i think it will be too late by then as mi 4 will have released and even op2 will be near.


Of course you could flash it. There are many people like me who don't want to go through the cumbersome procedure or don't want to go through the hassle and instead wait for ota. And if we wanted to flash cm then we could have gotten any phone with decent specs and flashed cm on it.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

They will ship with CM. From what I have a read with the 40 or 38s update. But no OTA update till February when one plus will launch their own OS


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

No cyanogenmod and that cr@p color os? Aaand I'm out. I'd rather stick to my G2 which will get a proper L update 2015 Q1.

I'm not mad over micromax, it's a fight, sorry to see oppo losing the fight. The people who will be going for it are the geeks. I'll doubt color os will get much praise from them.


----------



## cooldude94 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> No cyanogenmod and that cr@p color os? Aaand I'm out. I'd rather stick to my G2 which will get a proper L update 2015 Q1.
> 
> I'm not mad over micromax, it's a fight, sorry to see oppo losing the fight. The people who will be going for it are the geeks. I'll doubt color os will get much praise from them.


Its not color os it is cm but you will not get any official updates


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



cooldude94 said:


> Its not color os it is cm but you will not get any official updates


Hope it's true for their sake. I'll just wait out the launch till February. Initially I was thinking about making day one purchase. Now not so much confident any more.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Hope it's true for their sake. I'll just wait out the launch till February. Initially I was thinking about making day one purchase. Now not so much confident any more.



Agreed. tbh i am contemplating chucking the idea of buying this altogether. Damn


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Ronnie11 said:


> Agreed. tbh i am contemplating chucking the idea of buying this altogether. Damn


Same here mate.


----------



## cooldude94 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Me too was unsure from beginning but now even more confused


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Chill guys. It is coming with cyanogen 38s update. And OPO terms and condition does not stop you from rooting. So for us techies no problem. We will just flash the international ROM in it


----------



## tkin (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Chill guys. It is coming with cyanogen 38s update. And OPO terms and condition does not stop you from rooting. So for us techies no problem. We will just flash the international ROM in it


CM has a deal with micromax. I'm not going to assume anything untill I know the details of the deal. According to rights agreement OPO might be forced to prevent CM installation altogether. Or deny warranty for CM installation.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> CM has a deal with micromax. I'm not going to assume anything untill I know the details of the deal. According to rights agreement OPO might be forced to prevent CM installation altogether. Or deny warranty for CM installation.


Yeah and that would means OPO vaporizing in the Indian market. But also remember CM had a deal with OPO first. So this CM micromax deal might backfire on CM


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

CyanogenMod won't support OnePlus One in India, courtesy Micromax | Digit.in


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

This is the strategy of MicroMax
1.to get the exclusive rights of CM
2.to break the business of OPO in India

CM has got good $$$$$

OPO will hip CM11s to india but not OTA updates that's what I know

"_When we reached out to Vikas Agrawal, GM of OnePlus India, he clarified that the OnePlus One will still launch in India as per schedule. According to him, the phone will be launched with CyanogenMod right now_"

*Note:* CM is opensource OS and can be used by any mobile manufacturer but gaining an exclusive rights for it and stopping other to use it is not at all acceptable

MMX is creating a poop device 

btw whats so special about MMX Yu????

OPO indian fans can still update the CM OS manually


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> This is the strategy of MicroMax
> 1.to get the exclusive rights of CM
> 2.to break the business of OPO in India
> 
> ...


CM will cancel contract with MMX once they find out about the crappy MMX hardware. 

But as CM is supporting OPO globally and the hardware is not different OTA updates does not matter. Either flash the new update for the international variant ( that does not even require rooting). And if need arises we can always root and rooting does not void warranty.

It will affect the non techies and frankly non techies will not know the difference


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> It will affect the non techies and frankly *non techies will not know the difference*



Call the Non Techies here in TDF and we will make them Techies 

Oh GOD!!! give me some million dollars and I will open a rival company against MMX shiit which will have far better config at the good prices which all indian can buy


----------



## kaz (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I think Micromax YU phones will run on Intel's processors because they just launched a tab with Intel chip...
But restricting CM only for MMX in India is a cheap way of gaining monopoly..


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> *I think Micromax YU phones will run on Intel's processors because they just launched a tab with Intel chip...*
> But restricting CM only for MMX in India is a cheap way of gaining monopoly..



Then I will avoid MMX anytime, due to lack of support for games and driver support might be stopped if the market share is very less. No Thank you and F$#K you MMX


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Isn't this interesting micromax branded there new line up as "YU" somewhat related to "MI" ahem.

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> I think Micromax YU phones will run on Intel's processors because they just launched a tab with Intel chip...
> But restricting CM only for MMX in India is a cheap way of gaining monopoly..



CM won't support intel chips. Please kill whole x86 platform in Android.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

*source:* OnePlus and Cyanogen on brink of breakup after India fight

_As for OnePlus One's India launch with Amazon, it will go ahead as planned on December 2nd and it'll still carry CyanogenMod, but it won't be updated.

Pei's team has reallocated development resources to build said ROM for OnePlus One users in India as well. The exec added that the "fast and lightweight" system will be based on Android Lollipop, and the first community build will be available as soon as December, followed by a production-ready build in February. Better yet, Pei said his company will commit to at least two years of support for this new ROM on the OnePlus One, starting from the first community build_


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> *source:* OnePlus and Cyanogen on brink of breakup after India fight
> 
> _As for OnePlus One's India launch with Amazon, it will go ahead as planned on December 2nd and it'll still carry CyanogenMod, but it won't be updated.
> 
> *Pei's team has reallocated development resources to build said ROM for OnePlus One users in India as well. The exec added that the "fast and lightweight" system will be based on Android Lollipop, and the first community build will be available as soon as December, followed by a production-ready build in February. Better yet, Pei said his company will commit to at least two years of support for this new ROM on the OnePlus One, starting from the first community build*_


I'm not convinced yet, CM suckered punch OPO. Hope people now understand why other manufacturers don't all go for CM or other 3rd party. Too unreliable.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Call the Non Techies here in TDF and we will make them Techies
> 
> *Oh GOD!!! give me some million dollars and I will open a rival company against MMX shiit which will have far better config at the good prices which all indian can buy *


Don't blame mmx, it's CM who betrayed OPO here, plan and simple backstabbing.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

No matter what they do now. Looks like device started to loose it's charm.


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



$hadow said:


> No matter what they do now. Looks like device started to loose it's charm.


Me and 6 of my friends were lined up to buy it. With this news, 4 of us including me backed out. The other 3 are planning to test the water first. This decision will hurt their sale for sure.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Me and 6 of my friends were lined up to buy it. With this news, 4 of us including me backed out. The other 3 are planning to test the water first. This decision will hurt their sale for sure.



Well my cousin recently bought one for 21 or 23k second hand. I didn't remember the exact fig and was skeptical after buying it but since the time he has heard the news he is jumping up and down since coz he didn't delay the purchase. Looks like MI4 might get a good shot after this since i doubt how many are going to buy mmx cm based  phone.


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



$hadow said:


> Well my cousin recently bought one for 21 or 23k second hand. I didn't remember the exact fig and was skeptical after buying it but since the time he has heard the news he is jumping up and down since coz he didn't delay the purchase. Looks like MI4 might get a good shot after this since i doubt how many are going to buy mmx cm based  phone.


Only one thing can save them now. Deliver us a phone with stock android like Nexus does, then we'll buy it for sure. No color/black&white etc cr@p os.


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

They have promised stock android in Feb. Meh am buying this. I will flash CM if any critical updates roll out


----------



## tkin (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> They have promised stock android in Feb. Meh am buying this. I will flash CM if any critical updates roll out


Let's see what happens. Flashing to update os is just too tiresome, everytime you need to go to recovery, restart, take backup, restart, take the backup of the backup if required, flash update, restart, wipe to factory settings, reload data. I haven't rebooted my G2 is the past 10 days and the last kitkat update happened silently OTA and required no intervention or data loss. Some of us are not so thrilled with having to update OS by flashing it. I'd root the phone anyways for xposed and some other small tweaks, but I had never flashed a custom OS in my G2, much hassle and bugs.

I'd consider buying the OPO in february once their update plan completely roles out and I get a clear picture of it.


----------



## cooldude94 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Buying opo in feb does not make sense as optwo will be out by sep in india i think.


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Whatever happens I'm buying one. CM is not the only dev out there. This device has hell a lot of potential. Devs will not let it die[support] like they do for Galaxy s2[lollipop build is in full pace {not cm}]


----------



## nomad47 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Me too. And last I heard CM has inbuilt upgrade tool that just requires you to flash the zip from recovery without any data loss. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



tkin said:


> Only one thing can save them now. Deliver us a phone with stock android like Nexus does, then we'll buy it for sure. No color/black&white etc cr@p os.



When they launch phone in feb 2015 the next iteration of one plus two will due due in April. And there OS will never be stock as in the case of other Chinese manufacturers.


----------



## amjath (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Me too. And last I heard CM has inbuilt upgrade tool that just requires you to flash the zip from recovery without any data loss. Can anyone confirm?



There are 3 ways to download daily nightlies.
below size is for Galaxy S2
#1: Download via Cyanogenmod updates from Settings-> About. Download around ~210MB of data. Never tried it, but I can saw it won't wipe the data
#2: Download from CM site and sideload it in SD card. Install via recovery, takes 2 min to install. Dalvik cache need to be wiped[KK build don't worry about Lollipop]
#3: Download CyanDelta and add your installed ROM and get delta updates ~5MB every day. Auto install.

All the 3 method does not wipe apps+ appdata + userdata
Note: Do not wipe data/Factory reset in recovery else you will lose everything.

- - - Updated - - -

CyanDelta is the best, IMO I'm using it everyday.
But if you make changes in your downloaded ROM like adding some apk files to priv-app or system/app folder then the cyandelta will not detect the ROM.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

One plue one India GM Vikas has cleared that OPO is infact shipping with either 44s or 38r update of CM11s.
There will be no hardware difference and no void of warranty if rooted or flashed.in fact reading between the lines, he has asked the Indian OPO buyers to flash the international CM ROM when updates come manually to their phone. 

So chill and enjoy the Flagship Killer
#never settle


----------



## deathblade (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Was black Friday offer available here?


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



deathblade said:


> Was black Friday offer available here?


No, back Friday is not for us and India launch is around the corner


nomad47 said:


> One plue one India GM Vikas has cleared that OPO is infact shipping with either 44s or 38r update of CM11s.
> There will be no hardware difference and no void of warranty if rooted or flashed.in fact reading between the lines, he has asked the Indian OPO buyers to flash the international CM ROM when updates come manually to their phone.
> 
> So chill and enjoy the Flagship Killer
> #never settle


Exactly I don't know why people call themselves as Geeks. 
Oneplus let people root (warranty retains) flash a cm 11 and install Delta updates or download cm11s and flash it. Or am I missing anything


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> No, back Friday is not for us and India launch is around the corner
> 
> Exactly I don't know why people call themselves as Geeks.
> Oneplus let people root (warranty retains) flash a cm 11 and install Delta updates or download cm11s and flash it. Or am I missing anything


The problem will be for non techies. But as well as 44s is concerned there should not be any problems. It is almost big free and stable. Non techies won't know the difference.
Hopefully they price it around 24k or below. Tomorrow am supposed to receive the invite at afternoon. Will order ASAP


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> The problem will be for non techies. But as well as 44s is concerned there should not be any problems. It is almost big free and stable. Non techies won't know the difference.
> Hopefully they price it around 24k or below. Tomorrow am supposed to receive the invite at afternoon. Will order ASAP



non techies won't even bother buying it 
they'll think if they're spending 24-25k, they will buy a "branded" phone instead of a "Chinese" phone


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



SaiyanGoku said:


> non techies won't even bother buying it
> they'll think if they're spending 24-25k, they will buy a "branded" phone instead of a "Chinese" phone


Lol. The story of Indian market


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



SaiyanGoku said:


> non techies won't even bother buying it
> they'll think if they're spending 24-25k, they will buy a "branded" phone instead of a "Chinese" phone



When you buy insurance, stocks, flat, land.. the experts will have same thoughts about you! 
its ok for everyone else to be n00bs.. that's how you will make money anyway.
no supply to meet the demand, might as well only sell to smaller market, that's why invite system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



deathblade said:


> Was black Friday offer available here?



Black Friday offer is only in US and other countries and not in India AFAIK


----------



## $hadow (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

I would love to see those black Friday deal considering that many of the big online giants are now coming in to India. (Amazon I am looking at you)


----------



## kaz (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Look at ZTE Grand S II on amazon.in


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> Look at ZTE Grand S II on amazon.in



  holy mother of GOD......SnapD801


GSM specs is wrong or Amazon is wrong
battery info is misleading

and its Snap D 800


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> Look at ZTE Grand S II on amazon.in


Even though they pack SD 810, I will go for opo cause of design and battery and many more


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> Look at ZTE Grand S II on amazon.in



holy  

if it had CM11/CM12 or paranoid android support, it would've been the best phone under 15k IMO


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Its snapdragon 800 not 801. Also battery is smaller. It seems they have toned down the international version for Indian market


----------



## kaz (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Yup!!! different specs on gsmarena and amazon, someone told me that in HongKong they are selling SD801 version with a bigger battery and LTE....Indian version is a slightly downgraded one...Still it has the same specs and price as the Mi3...Though I couldn't find any development for Grand S II, may be because it hasn't launched globally yet....


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Got a invitation for launch event!! So excited anyone want me to update the thread with details?

*i.imgur.com/0MBloAq.jpg


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



cooldude94 said:


> Got a invitation for launch event!! So excited anyone want me to update the thread with details?
> 
> *i.imgur.com/0MBloAq.jpg


Nice man. Please ask them about the new OS if theirs.


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Sure. Anybody who has any questions please post them here i will try my best to ask opo team


----------



## amjath (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



cooldude94 said:


> Sure. Anybody who has any questions please post them here i will try my best to ask opo team



Take pictures and upload it here. 
BTW ask them about yellow band issue and all
Also ask them if any problem or DOA [Dead on Arrival] will amazon/OP can replace my device


----------



## kaz (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Ask them about the after sales service....How many service centers are they opening?


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Sorry to get off topic, but I'm looking forward to buying this phone and the invite system has really annoyed me. Is there any surefire way to get an Invite?


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

The keynote will start after sometime.
*i.imgur.com/eNe74IA.jpg


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

[MENTION=163858]cooldude94[/MENTION] ask about how mmx and cyanogenmod deal will impact OPO


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

*i.imgur.com/1tp6m1e.jpg

Pete on stage


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Anybody got an invite yet? It was supposed to go on sale today right ?
And what's with the press conference ? just sell it already.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

^^are u clicking these pics by Micromax Mobile?

can't wait for the prices to be revealed


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Vp amazon india
*i.imgur.com/5wOc2en.jpg

Its xp zl btw


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Vikas on stage
*i.imgur.com/rPdPULa.jpg

Local service center will be there in major cities
Preorder system after some time


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Price 21999 for 64 gb


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

*pbs.twimg.com/media/B31NJmnCAAAJ2QR.jpg:large

Source: *twitter.com/tech2eets/status/539672361771876352/photo/1


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Accessories will also be available from today from amazon


----------



## doom (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



cooldude94 said:


> Accessories will also be available from today from amazon


Yeeeee. And the price. Yeeeee


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

10 day return policy on amazon [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] in case anything wrong


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



cooldude94 said:


> 10 day return policy on amazon [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] in case anything wrong


Awesome, thanks bro for the help. What about other issues we were hearing in hardware part


----------



## kaz (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

And service centers?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



kaz said:


> And service centers?



"_India to be the first country to have dedicated service centres for #OnePlusOne _"

Source: *twitter.com/tech2eets/status/539671531232571392/photo/1


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

*i.imgur.com/bnwQUIB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/AkhQIsV.jpg
Cynogenmod  44s is there with cynogenmod logo on back


----------



## deathblade (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

16GB pricing?


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

16 gb is not released.


----------



## doom (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



cooldude94 said:


> 16 gb is not released.


Will it be released?


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



doom said:


> Will it be released?


Not any plans as of now.

Cod will be available


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

*22000*.......super awesome


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Orders will be live by 4pm


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

One plus entered into India with a excellent plan. Hats off. 

If anyone having issue buying opo but have a invite just give the damn invite


----------



## doom (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Discount Coupons & Extra Cashback on 500+ Sites -CashKaro

You will get 3-4% (don't know the exact percentage) cash back on buying opo from amazon. The net price will come out be be something around 21400. Enjoy 

You'll thank me later


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

[MENTION=138832]doom[/MENTION] is it same as gopaisa.com


----------



## doom (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> [MENTION=138832]doom[/MENTION] is it same as gopaisa.com


Nop. It's different. I've actually earned money from that site and it is sitting in my bank account. If you are curious about their working, you can read it on their site on how they can afford to give cash back


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



doom said:


> Nop. It's different. I've actually earned money from that site and it is sitting in my bank account. If you are curious about their working, you can read it on their site on how they can afford to give cash back


Will give a try. Thanks for the link


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Are they not going to release 16 GB version in India?


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



toad_frog09 said:


> Are they not going to release 16 GB version in India?


No plans as of now.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

After all the fiascos pricing is the thing OPO has done right. My lowest guess was 22499 and it is lower than that. Buying immediately. Amazon send the damn invite already


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> After all the fiascos pricing is the thing OPO has done right. My lowest guess was 22499 and it is lower than that. Buying immediately. Amazon send the damn invite already


Yeah it is cheaper than in us too.In us it costs 363$ with shipping converts to 22500


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

damn that is good pricing..but would still wait


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

*i.imgur.com/wNVqrNI.jpg

In case anybody want to ask some questions.
Lol dont ask for invites though.


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



cooldude94 said:


> No plans as of now.



*Sigh cant afford 64GB version. I was waiting for 16GB one, but now I'll probably buy Moto G 2014 when it comes back in stock tomorrow.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Guys there is a contest in OPO forum and one in Amazon for India specific invites. Sign up for them


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

How many days it will take to deliver OPO to indian buyers (from the date of order) ?


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

For me it is showing 4 business days. For some in a day guarantee. So I guess they have inventory. BTW did the guys who attended the launch event get a complimentary OPO?? 


Zangetsu said:


> How many days it will take to deliver OPO to indian buyers (from the date of order) ?


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

Finally received the invite. And ordered


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Guys there is a contest in OPO forum and one in Amazon for India specific invites. Sign up for them



Thanks I entered both

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> Finally received the invite. And ordered



I have eyes on you


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*

No no complementary opo that would have been awesome gota an invite, a rs 1000 amazon gift voucher a opo shirt, stickers, and a pen. Still awesome.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



amjath said:


> Thanks I entered both
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] as soon as I receive my shareable invites you are getting the first. And Naveen gets the second. And I think we can use this thread as a platform for sharing invites to the forum members. [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] if not against the rules then please add [invite sharing] to the title.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India [+Invite Sharing]*

^done


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India [+Invite Sharing]*



Anorion said:


> ^done


Thanks man


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Finally received the invite. And ordered



Spread some love in this direction too


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> Finally received the invite. And ordered



Congrats..
do post a review on it 

also anybody interested in silver bullet @900 or JBL (OPO) @1.8k they are listed in amazon.in

I wonder how silver bullet is compared to Piston 2


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Congrats..
> do post a review on it
> 
> also anybody interested in silver bullet @900 or JBL (OPO) @1.8k they are listed in amazon.in
> ...


I will not be able to review it. Gifting it to someone.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> I will not be able to review it. *Gifting it to someone.*



  Special


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 2, 2014)

One for me guys plzzz,,


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2014)

Once you guys get it post some reviews. I'll wait for now. With the CyanogenMod issue(which is not that big) I'd rather wait with my G2.


----------



## kaz (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



Zangetsu said:


> Special



You got it 

- - - Updated - - -

And the phone doesn't ship to any pincode of my city


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: One plus one will be finally available in India*



nomad47 said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] as soon as I receive my shareable invites you are getting the first. And Naveen gets the second. And I think we can use this thread as a platform for sharing invites to the forum members. [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] if not against the rules then please add [invite sharing] to the title.



 appreciate it bro

- - - Updated - - -

at least do a unboxing video, I watched it many times still cant avoid watching


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 2, 2014)

He he he. Yeah special. I owe the invite to the goof up by amazon. The one in a 1000 contest winning URL was posted by someone in the OPO forum. I just clicked it and changed the user id to a random number. And voila I got subscribed. 

Btw I seriously doubt amazon would have goofed up that simple a contest. It seemed like they wanted to create a hype and give away as much invite as they can by this without breaking the exclusivity bubble.

Looking at the contests going on amazon is all geared up to sale at least 3500 devices this fortnight


----------



## rohit.anand (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys, have been waiting for an invite. If any body has a spare Indian invite, please share it with me.


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 2, 2014)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] If have invite? can you share it with me?


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 2, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] If have invite? can you share it with me?


Sorry man invites already taken.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 2, 2014)

60000 units will be shipped this months from one plus one.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 2, 2014)

I will share my invites too


----------



## amjath (Dec 2, 2014)

$hadow said:


> 60000 units will be shipped this months from one plus one.


The number is impressive but the amount of invites gave away is less IMO.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 2, 2014)

amjath said:


> The number is impressive but the amount of invites gave away is less IMO.



I am hoping for a bunch of invites and when I will get will share them once done with my college friends.


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2014)

Invites bring out all kind of idiots out of their basements. People in fb and opo forum are begging for invites and once they get it they are selling them for 1-2k in fb. Such a shame, this will create a lot of negative publicity.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Dec 2, 2014)

I would like to have an invite. Someone with a spare kindly share with me.


----------



## tkin (Dec 2, 2014)

oneplus one india invite | eBay

*i.imgur.com/c1VxcPR.png


----------



## polupoka (Dec 2, 2014)

tkin said:


> oneplus one india invite | eBay
> 
> *i.imgur.com/c1VxcPR.png


Such a shame!!!!!!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 3, 2014)

Hence proved that Indians are genius.


----------



## tkin (Dec 3, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Hence proved that Indians are genius.


No. It proves they are beggars and scoundrels.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2014)

^^  just look at the green text "Free Shipping" which will happen via email.

Everybody wants to use internet to make good money...and this is bound to happen with invite system also.

I don't know how OPO will react to this


----------



## mitraark (Dec 3, 2014)

People got the Mi3 and RedMi in Cart and asked for upto Rs 3000 ( Mi3 for Rs 17000 ) for selling it to interested users.  The fault is more with those buyers who encourage such black marketing.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2014)

hahahaha...those invite sellers..Genius i tell you..They are like road side hawkers. They can sell you anything they get their hands on.

- - - Updated - - -

also @free shipping..HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

- - - Updated - - -

*www.ebay.in/itm/Oneplus-One-64GB-Sandstone-Exclusive-Inida-Invite-only-one-/221623729229?pt=IN_Mobile_Phones&hash=item3399cdbc4d
This invite is going at more than the price of the phone..WTF??


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 3, 2014)

^^ probably the last bidder is confused and thinks its the phone the seller will send..LOL
or that he has already paid 22k


----------



## kaz (Dec 3, 2014)

*www.digit.in/forum/shopping/152426...ur-findings-here-post2184524.html#post2184524


----------



## MANOfJosh (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION], I've sent a PM to [MENTION=95177]pulkitpopli2004[/MENTION]


----------



## $hadow (Dec 3, 2014)

tkin said:


> No. It proves they are beggars and scoundrels.



this is passing the limit of pathetic.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 3, 2014)

One plus one is priced actually at 19950 according to custom declaration. What is more interesting is they have imported 5 16GB models priced at 10592. So this 16 GB model will rock the market in an expected price of 12600. 

And BTW 20140 OPO units are in stock as of now

*i.imgur.com/9f1N2pC.png


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 3, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> One plus one is priced actually at 19950 according to custom declaration. What is more interesting is they have imported 5 16GB models priced at 10592. *So this 16 GB model will rock the market in an expected price of 12600. *
> 
> And BTW 20140 OPO units are in stock as of now


ROFL


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 3, 2014)

So they are launching 16GB variant


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 3, 2014)

Even if they launch it, I don't think they'll launch 16gb version below 15-16k.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 3, 2014)

They won't be launching 16gb variant. I read it somewhere.


----------



## Adityag (Dec 3, 2014)

Is it only me or everyone who registered got an invite?
I have received two invite codes in my email but I don't have money to buy it
I don't want to sell them on ebay like others and want to help you guys so if anyone genuinely wants to purchase it then tell me
The validity is till 5 december morning(48 hrs)....


----------



## amjath (Dec 3, 2014)

Adityag said:


> Is it only me or everyone who registered got an invite?
> I have received two invite codes in my email but I don't have money to buy it
> I don't want to sell them on ebay like others and want to help you guys so if anyone genuinely wants to purchase it then tell me
> The validity is till 5 december morning(48 hrs)....


Ygpm


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 3, 2014)

Adityag said:


> Is it only me or everyone who registered got an invite?
> I have received two invite codes in my email but I don't have money to buy it
> I don't want to sell them on ebay like others and want to help you guys so if anyone genuinely wants to purchase it then tell me
> The validity is till 5 december morning(48 hrs)....


I asked first


----------



## Adityag (Dec 3, 2014)

Don't worry guys I have two links


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 3, 2014)

i didn't receive any..


----------



## Naveen.S (Dec 3, 2014)

I didn't receive any India Specific invite. I received a lot of Global invites in the past and shared all with a few TDF Members and at Club India at OnePlus forums. Still waiting for India Specific invite.


----------



## Adityag (Dec 3, 2014)

Congrats [MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION], [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]


----------



## vickybat (Dec 3, 2014)

I have an invite. PM me if anybody need it. The invite lasts 48 hours from now though.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Dec 3, 2014)

vickybat said:


> I have an invite. PM me if anybody need it. The invite lasts 48 hours from now though.



PM'ed you.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 3, 2014)

Finally this forum has started getting invites.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Dec 4, 2014)

vickybat said:


> I have an invite. PM me if anybody need it. The invite lasts 48 hours from now though.


Thanks for the invite. I'll post back here when I have few invites to share. Cheers!


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice nice nice. That's the spirit. It seems [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] you are off my list. BTW if anyone has then please give invite to [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] he is in the queue for a long time


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2014)

Adityag said:


> Congrats [MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION], [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]





nomad47 said:


> Nice nice nice. That's the spirit. It seems [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] you are off my list. BTW if anyone has then please give invite to [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] he is in the queue for a long time


Thanks to [MENTION=285906]Adityag[/MENTION] ordered few minutes ago 
I will share my invites. I have no relation with any other forum even OPO. So guys watch out for my posts here.


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 4, 2014)

I have a invite to share.right now have no money. waiting for [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] . please inform him [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]
it expires by 3 today


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2014)

Can we buy 1+ on emi?


----------



## tkin (Dec 4, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Can we buy 1+ on emi?


I think you'd need a credit card. Check out the payment options for OPO.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2014)

tkin said:


> I think you'd need a credit card. Check out the payment options for OPO.


I recently got one from hdfc bank


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> I have a invite to share.*right now have no money*. waiting for [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] . please inform him [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]
> it expires by 3 today



same feeling here bro 

- - - Updated - - -



Tenida said:


> Can we buy 1+ on emi?



Yes u can..

1.if the EMI option is listed in the buy button.
2.if above option is false...then u can easily convert your HDFC CC purchase to EMI (by calling HDFC customer care)

Easy isn't it..


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> same feeling here bro
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Thanks will buy soon maybe


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2014)

Tenida said:


> I recently got one from hdfc bank



I did it. Convert when buying which is cheaper than converting later


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> I have a invite to share.right now have no money. waiting for [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] . please inform him [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]
> it expires by 3 today



I will take it, if available!


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2014)

amjath said:


> I did it. Convert when buying which is cheaper than converting later


Ok mate. Will keep in mind


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2014)

I will take it and share the invite back later! So anybody got invites, PM me!


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 4, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I will take it and share the invite back later! So anybody got invites, PM me!


You want it?


----------



## deathblade (Dec 4, 2014)

If anybody has an invite please do share


----------



## deathblade (Dec 4, 2014)

I need it only after 14th


----------



## deathblade (Dec 4, 2014)

Change of plans..... Need it as soon as possible..... So if anyone has an invite please share


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 4, 2014)

Ordered OPO 
will post unboxing and review soon


----------



## deathblade (Dec 4, 2014)

Congrats dude .... So do u have any extra invites?


----------



## akash_billa (Dec 4, 2014)

Anyone has extra invite plsssssssssss give one.. my mail id aksh2012@rediffmail.com


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 4, 2014)

akash_billa said:


> Anyone has extra invite plsssssssssss give one.. my mail id



Dude remove the email else u will start getting spam mails


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 4, 2014)

I think we should form a queue and post it on front page. In order of invite demanded since launch.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> You want it?



I will take it right now.. I sending you a PM.


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 4, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I will take it right now.. I sending you a PM.


Sorry it was about to expire gave it to [MENTION=127843]acidCow[/MENTION]


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 4, 2014)

damn!! missed.


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2014)

Guys new user started registering especially for invites so beware. Check before you share


----------



## Tenida (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes true don't  give it to new user.
They will take the invite and never gonna give it back here.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah thus is kinda important. Looks out for joining date and number of posts done by that person.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 4, 2014)

Ya!  In "people" section of tapatalk I can see too many people are registering!!!


----------



## amjath (Dec 4, 2014)

Tenida said:


> Yes true don't  give it to new user.
> They will take the invite and never gonna give it back here.





$hadow said:


> Yeah thus is kinda important. Looks out for joining date and number of posts done by that person.





polupoka said:


> Ya!  In "people" section of tapatalk I can see too many people are registering!!!


I already started receiving PMs


----------



## Head Banger (Dec 4, 2014)

Anyone got invite? Will share with you guys after buying the product. Promise.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 4, 2014)

Don't you guys think we should create a priority order? Like older members who has asked even before India launch


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 5, 2014)

Ota will be available in india cynogenmod just confirmed.
Source -Cyanogen to Update OnePlus One Globally, Even in India


----------



## tkin (Dec 5, 2014)

2 cents from me.
1. Create a priority queue on page 1, track the users who wants invites.
2. Don't send out invites to users with less than 30 posts and at least 2 weeks+ register time. These new users will get the invite and sell in Facebook.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 5, 2014)

tkin said:


> 2 cents from me.
> 1. Create a priority queue on page 1, track the users who wants invites.
> 2. Don't send out invites to users with less than 30 posts and at least 2 weeks+ register time. These new users will get the invite and sell in Facebook.


+1 to that. Am doing it.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2014)

Yup just be sure you are doing it the right way.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 5, 2014)

tkin said:


> 2 cents from me.
> 1. Create a priority queue on page 1, track the users who wants invites.
> 2. Don't send out invites to users with less than 30 posts and at least 2 weeks+ register time. These new users will get the invite and sell in Facebook.


Exactly!  ++++1 to this!


----------



## tkin (Dec 5, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Don't you guys think we should create a priority order? Like older members who has asked even before India launch


Older member isn't important. But less than 2 weeks is strict no no.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 5, 2014)

Updated in the first post. Did I miss anyone?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2014)

Interview of Carl with tech2

Carl Pei, Co-founder of OnePlus, talks about his India plans, Cyanogen's shocking announcement and more - Tech2

_We will announce it between Q2 and Q3. One of the main differences this time is that we are a global first company and India is one of our most important global markets. So Indian users will not have to wait a lot for the OnePlus Two. India will be one of the first launch markets._

so Indian buyers won't have to wait too long for OPO2 

expect it in between April-Sep 2015


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2014)

Some new news: *cyngn.com/blog/2014/12/commitment-to-our-users/



> ..the OnePlus One will get OTA firmware updates for all global devices, including global devices for our users in India..


----------



## NainO (Dec 5, 2014)

If possible can anyone share an invite??


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2014)

What I believe is that it is because of us. By us I mean the tech community since there was a large outrage by the community for not giving the cm in India. Glad to hear they did that.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 5, 2014)

COD is there for OPO?


This is really awesome.....

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/you-wont-believe-who-delivered-the-oneplus-one-in-india.200141/


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2014)

Received my OPO, The beast is sleeping at home and I'm at work


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 5, 2014)

Got an Invite. yay. #sarcasm


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Received my OPO, The beast is sleeping at home and I'm at work


Congo man.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> Received my OPO, The beast is sleeping at home and I'm at work



Congo man.


----------



## deathblade (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2014)

[MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION], [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] thx will try to do a un-boxing video


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 5, 2014)

Guys has CM confirmed that they will be supporting OPO??Officially?To people who have received the phone..Is the cyanogen logo there behind the phone?

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION], [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] thx will try to do a un-boxing video



Congrats man..Do share the vid with us


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Guys has CM confirmed that they will be supporting OPO??Officially?To people who have received the phone..Is the cyanogen logo there behind the phone?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Yes yes yes yes for all


----------



## deathblade (Dec 5, 2014)

Has anybody got any extra invites yet?


----------



## akash_billa (Dec 5, 2014)

Yes I have Indian invite..


----------



## akash_billa (Dec 5, 2014)

Send ur details I ll place cod..


----------



## deathblade (Dec 5, 2014)

Can u send the invite? Cod not available in my region


----------



## Adityag (Dec 5, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=52310]Tenida[/MENTION], [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] thx will try to do a un-boxing video



Congo bro!!
You are one of the first india specific opo owners on this forum!
I am feeling jelly now


----------



## MANOfJosh (Dec 5, 2014)

Dear fanboy/girl,

Whoop! Whoop! I have received my phone today. Thanks to invite by  [MENTION=83196]vickybat[/MENTION]. Surprise is I have an invite to share as well.
  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] or someone advice the long awaiting person. I'll share my responsiblity(invite) back to community.


----------



## deathblade (Dec 5, 2014)

Please do share it with me


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 5, 2014)

[MENTION=85860]MANOfJosh[/MENTION] and [MENTION=93921]toad_frog09[/MENTION] Please share your invites with [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] and @a_k_s_h_a_y respectively. If anyone of them does not take then @deathblade is next.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Dec 5, 2014)

[MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION], Check your PM... [MENTION=135546]deathblade[/MENTION], Your window of opportunity is soon. Cheers!


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2014)

Guys,
Need help. Got a yellow tint issue at the bottom. Will this go off by usage or can I use ultra violet treatment or sunlight treatment or return to amazon to get an another device


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 5, 2014)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] good going. Try to make list in tabular form


----------



## amjath (Dec 5, 2014)

Looks like it is only visible in Google play and other chrome but not in white background from display tester app. What is this illusion?


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 6, 2014)

BTW in case anyone is buying use this Discount Coupons & Extra Cashback on 500+ Sites -CashKaro to register on Cashkaro,

I got 556 cashback on my OPO


----------



## Naveen.S (Dec 6, 2014)

Received two invites from OPO.  I am going to use one invite for myself and share second invite with TDF member. Invite validity is 48hrs as usual and it will expire on 08-12-14, 03:00PM. 

      @nomad47      : I will PM you invite link tomorrow morning. Please share it with deserving member in the list. I am going to purchase OnePlus for my father. I will buy for myself next month only.


----------



## deathblade (Dec 6, 2014)

[MENTION=85860]MANOfJosh[/MENTION] check ur msgs... I have PM'd you


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2014)

If you guys don't mind, could i be added to the invite list too??Looking to buy one for now...Also how are you guys getting invites?Any tips..I am yet to receive any indian invite from amazon. Absolutely clueless..


----------



## toad_frog09 (Dec 6, 2014)

[MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] pm sent.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 6, 2014)

[MENTION=85860]MANOfJosh[/MENTION] please share your invite with  [MENTION=135546]deathblade[/MENTION].  [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] i will share it with the next eligible member
 [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION] added your name. [MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION] thanks


----------



## MANOfJosh (Dec 6, 2014)

Done [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]. [MENTION=135546]deathblade[/MENTION] is given an invite.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 6, 2014)

Guys (all sharers and receivers) please fill the form on the first post....

And am really happy. Some of us had a dream that once this device is launched in India we will help each other get this device. And its happening. Great going..
And to all those who have received invite from this forum, pledge atleast one shareable invite here once you receive them after buying


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Guys (all sharers and receivers) please fill the form on the first post....
> 
> And am really happy. Some of us had a dream that once this device is launched in India we will help each other get this device. And its happening. Great going..
> And to all those who have received invite from this forum, pledge atleast one shareable invite here once you receive them after buying


Don't worry all 3 from me (if my colleague don't buy)


----------



## dare devil (Dec 6, 2014)

Anyone need OPO.
PM your address with mob no asap.
*Have 2 invites.Invites are claimed but purchase not made.
*Will place the order through *COD*.


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hey Guys, have filled up the form and waiting for my turn to receive an invitee. Thanks for creating a wonderful and helpful thread.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> [MENTION=85860]MANOfJosh[/MENTION] please share your invite with  [MENTION=135546]deathblade[/MENTION].  [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] i will share it with the next eligible member
> [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION] added your name. [MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION] thanks



Thank you. Filled the form too.


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2014)

Guys please don't and ask for cod. People like me buy the device using credit card, so either give them your amazon login or the invite code or the email link

Oh forgot, sent from the beast.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 6, 2014)

amjath said:


> Guys please don't and ask for cod. People like me buy the device using credit card, so either give them your amazon login or the invite code or the email link
> 
> Oh forgot, sent from the beast.



that last lineeee....


----------



## Naveen.S (Dec 6, 2014)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] : Sent you invite link for sharing. Please check your Inbox.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 6, 2014)

[MENTION=161406]Akash Billa[/MENTION] today is your lucky day.  [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] has just shared an invite. It is yours if you want. If not then the next person in line gets it


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Do we have an option to see where individuals stand in the queue?


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 6, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Do we have an option to see where individuals stand in the queue?


The first post will be updated with the queue


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 6, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> The first post will be updated with the queue



I filled the form yesterday but I don't see my name in the list, can you please add my name in pending?


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2014)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] bro do I need to fill the form? Can you please embed the form if possible.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 6, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] bro do I need to fill the form? Can you please embed the form if possible.


Will do at night


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Will do at night


About the form filling?


----------



## kapiljhajhria (Dec 6, 2014)

Got my invite for amazon India yesterday. Will be buying it myself. Will order it tonight.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 6, 2014)

Guys I have filled the form.
In the queue for invite.

Thank you guys!
Nice Management Idea(Forms)


----------



## NainO (Dec 6, 2014)

*Question:* When exactly are you given an extra INVITE by OnePlus? After placing the order OR after receiving it?


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2014)

NainO said:


> *Question:* When exactly are you given an extra INVITE by OnePlus? After placing the order OR after receiving it?


I placed an order and received the device but yet to receive the shareable invite. Read it takes 3 weeks from the date of purchase


----------



## deathblade (Dec 6, 2014)

I have ordered the device as well....  Yet to receive an invite


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 6, 2014)

amjath said:


> I placed an order and received the device but yet to receive the shareable invite. Read it takes 3 weeks from the date of purchase


 [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] Hey..Could you tell me if the Cyanogen logo is there at the back of the phone?


----------



## amjath (Dec 6, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] Hey..Could you tell me if the Cyanogen logo is there at the back of the phone?


Yes bro its there. Its a rumor or miscommunication about cm not supporting in India.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 6, 2014)

[MENTION=135546]deathblade[/MENTION] whom did you receive the invite from? And btw I have two invites right now. Will be sharing in a minute according to priority
 [MENTION=161406]Akash Billa[/MENTION] if you do not reply now  [MENTION=32082]Head Banger[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION] gets it


----------



## MANOfJosh (Dec 7, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> [MENTION=135546]deathblade[/MENTION] whom did you receive the invite from? And btw I have two invites right now. Will be sharing in a minute according to priority
> [MENTION=161406]Akash Billa[/MENTION] if you do not reply now  [MENTION=32082]Head Banger[/MENTION] and  [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION] gets it


I sent to him...


----------



## deathblade (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes....  He gave me the invite


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 7, 2014)

here I am sitting on 3 invites. ANd no one is replying my PM


----------



## Adityag (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey nomad47, If my name is already is in the invite shared list do I still need to fill the form?


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 7, 2014)

Adityag said:


> Hey nomad47, If my name is already is in the invite shared list do I still need to fill the form?


 yeah man fill it. We will have a record


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 7, 2014)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]..Responded


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 7, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]..Responded



Invite shared with you. [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION] you invite shared


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 7, 2014)

not that exited about one plus one, but i ordered anyway, since my phone is dead, require new one asap.
i was looking for 5.5 1080p.. so i dropped out other phone! only if htc desire 820 had a 1080p screen!!


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 7, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> here I am sitting on 3 invites. ANd no one is replying my PM



Seems list is moving fast...waiting for my turn to order..

Has any one posed un-boxing or review video yet (from TDF)?


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 7, 2014)

[MENTION=100880]NainO[/MENTION] its your turn...DO you require invite?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 7, 2014)

Good going guys.


----------



## NainO (Dec 7, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> [MENTION=100880]NainO[/MENTION] its your turn...DO you require invite?


Nah, I received an invite from my friend and have already placed my order. But thanks.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 7, 2014)

[MENTION=150021]sharang[/MENTION] you are next? still require?


----------



## sharang (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes Please.I need the invite.PMed you.

- - - Updated - - -

Hey [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] , is it still available?


----------



## napster007 (Dec 7, 2014)

Can someone please please share an invite to me. I shall be indebted


----------



## sharang (Dec 7, 2014)

You can fill out the google form for asking an invite ,link which is given on the first post of this thread.


----------



## baiju (Dec 7, 2014)

A friend of mine has an invite to share. If anyone wants pm me, I will ask him to share it.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 7, 2014)

sharang said:


> Yes Please.I need the invite.PMed you.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hey [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] , is it still available?



Sharang Check PM. Congratulations

Updated:
Resent


----------



## sharang (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks a lot [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] for helping me as well as others to get invites.
Will definitely offer an invite here after I start getting those.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 7, 2014)

Just trying to help. BTW you got the invite from [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]. Thank him


----------



## sharang (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] for the invite.Let's continue helping the comunity.


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 8, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Just trying to help. BTW you got the invite from [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]. Thank him



 [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION], I am next on the list and need an invitee as well..(was waiting for my turn...)


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION], I am next on the list and need an invitee as well..(was waiting for my turn...)


Yes you are. But currently no invite in stock with me. If anybody donates one you will definitely get it


----------



## doom (Dec 8, 2014)

Good news
OnePlus One will be getting Cyanogen updates : News, News - India Today


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 8, 2014)

PM me your email first and I'll forward this mail 
Edit: Gone... to @daemon1


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/i9seTF7.png


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 8, 2014)

Give it to [MENTION=138953]daemon1[/MENTION]


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2014)

[MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]: keep the list of users (giving or taking invites) in spoiler tags...bcoz the list will grow soon.


*Q: if the invite expires then the invites moves to another person but the invite url is regenerated from OPO? am I correct*


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 8, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]: keep the list of users (giving or taking invites) in spoiler tags...bcoz the list will grow soon.
> 
> 
> *Q: if the invite expires then the invites moves to another person but the invite url is regenerated from OPO? am I correct*


Will do. The invite expires. New code is generated.


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 8, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Yes you are. But currently no invite in stock with me. If anybody donates one you will definitely get it



Thanks nomad47, will be waiting for some one to donate.



ankush28 said:


> PM me your email first and I'll forward this mail



Do you still have the invitee? sent you PM


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 8, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Thanks nomad47, will be waiting for some one to donate.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you still have the invitee? sent you PM



Sent


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 8, 2014)

Guys, anyone here who has his phone delivered, Any issues with yellow tint or so. Also i have a query regarding the camera. Why does it take a 4:3 aspect photo in its higher resolution. Even my Sony xperia SL took higher aspects than this. LG G3 with higher pixels manages 16:9. Then why OPO?


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Guys, anyone here who has his phone delivered, Any issues with yellow tint or so. *Also i have a query regarding the camera. Why does it take a 4:3 aspect photo in its higher resolution. *Even my Sony xperia SL took higher aspects than this. LG G3 with higher pixels manages 16:9. Then why OPO?



Most phones work like that only . Most people use 4:3 for taking photos. 16:9 is for videos and some rare photos. Additionally if I am not wrong 16:9 photos are just cropped from 4:3 by software. very few phones have same horizontal pixels in 16:9 and 4:3 mode.
source - small photography class from friend


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2014)

have u got OPO with 44 update?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 8, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Most phones work like that only . Most people use 4:3 for taking photos. 16:9 is for videos and some rare photos. Additionally if I am not wrong 16:9 photos are just cropped from 4:3 by software. very few phones have same horizontal pixels in 16:9 and 4:3 mode.
> source - small photography class from friend



Thanks a lot. So phones like LG G3 crop pics from 4:3 too?I am a noob in photography, so pardon me for asking stupid questions.  . Was just trying to compare some shots from my older phone.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 8, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Most phones work like that only . Most people use 4:3 for taking photos. 16:9 is for videos and some rare photos. Additionally if I am not wrong 16:9 photos are just cropped from 4:3 by software. very few phones have same horizontal pixels in 16:9 and 4:3 mode.
> source - small photography class from friend



This is the reason why Samsung is nailing it when it comes to photography. It is providing 16:9 in full 16 mp format and when the pics come out they have that X-factor in them if the photo is taken on good lighting conditions.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 8, 2014)

> Since we clarified our support for OTA firmware updates for OnePlus One global devices, we’ve received a number of inquiries regarding OnePlus One devices sold in India.
> 
> As we had pledged to our users, OnePlus One global devices will receive our OTA firmware updates. If a user in India purchased a OnePlus One global device in channels outside of India, they will receive our OTA firmware updates. However, this excludes OnePlus One regional devices sold directly in India. We are committed to our exclusive partnership in India with Micromax, which will be launching its first Cyanogen OS device under their new YU brand.



Erm...What the hell is going on??So we won't be getting updates??!!

*cyngn.com/blog/2014/12/oneplus-one-global-device-update/


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 8, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Erm...What the hell is going on??So we won't be getting updates??!!
> 
> *cyngn.com/blog/2014/12/oneplus-one-global-device-update/



What the hell !! Now we won't get update to 5.0


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Erm...What the hell is going on??So we won't be getting updates??!!
> 
> *cyngn.com/blog/2014/12/oneplus-one-global-device-update/



This is really bad! but this was already discussed from the time they announced partnership with MM as they mentioned "Global" devices.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 8, 2014)

Amazon shipping seems extremely slow.. WTF.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 8, 2014)

CM could have very well clarified in their earlier statement that this did not cover phones sold by amazon.in. This is bizarre. And yeah FU Micromax. Maybe this was the reason why people haven't got the updates yet in their phone.


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> CM could have very well clarified in their earlier statement that this did not cover phones sold by amazon.in. This is bizarre. And yeah FU Micromax. Maybe this was the reason why people haven't got the updates yet in their phone.



Well, no one is going to buy MicroMax because of CM but oneplus has been dented for sure!


----------



## tkin (Dec 8, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> Erm...What the hell is going on??So we won't be getting updates??!!
> 
> *cyngn.com/blog/2014/12/oneplus-one-global-device-update/


Bwahahahaha, $h!t, I'm out for now.

My love for G2 grows once again, I'd rather use a stable L Rom from LG(Q1 2015) than be the beta tester for the new CM Rom, I'll wait till march to see how stable their new Rom is.

- - - Updated - - -



daemon1 said:


> *Well, no one is going to buy MicroMax because of CM* but oneplus has been dented for sure!


You got that right, people will buy micromax for their popularity and cheap price. Meanwhile OPO will not do so good now. First issue is the CM one, then the blasted stupid invite system. Combine these two and I see many people dropping out. Not everyone who buys a phone knows or cares to flash custom roms. If OPO targets that segment only then I wish them good luck, because they are gonna need it.


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 8, 2014)

There is uproar even about yellow tint issue which i think affects about a quarter of all devices.


----------



## tkin (Dec 8, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> There is uproar even about yellow tint issue which i think affects about a quarter of all devices.


It's been there forever. They tried to fix it by rom updates and changing color temperature but that's a hardware fault, can't be fixed.

BTW: I'll just leave this here: *forums.oneplus.net/threads/experience-at-a-op-service-centre-fourtech-computers-pune.197906/

Aaand this: *forums.oneplus.net/threads/yellow-...-vikas-during-ama-on-reddit-yesterday.201250/


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 9, 2014)

Well the current crop of lcd screens are warmer aren't they? I can't really comment about yellow tint on oPO but I had a similar issue on my mi3, which disappeared eventually, so it must be the glue thing 
And the thing about service that is to be expected, these guys are still a start-up company after all, 
People should be well aware of the risks in buying phones like this 
You break it, you are pretty much at risk of turning it into a brick


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 9, 2014)

Now I'm having second thoughts about  this phone. Mine is yet to be delivered. I can refuse it. 
Or I can accept it and return it within week, if I don't like it.
There is return policy of amazon, right?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 9, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Now I'm having second thoughts about  this phone. Mine is yet to be delivered. I can refuse it.
> Or I can accept it and return it within week, if I don't like it.
> There is return policy of amazon, right?



Same, my excitement has been killed.


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 9, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Same, my excitement has been killed.



So, What I should do?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 9, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> So, What I should do?



you are asking or telling ? 
return if you don't like!


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

I have a little yellow tint issue too. OPO forum members has a fix for that. Few minutes in the UV light can fix it. As  [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] said it is because of glue. But where I find UV light  instead from sunlight.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW i raised a return request but wanted to keep it and DIY for the UV thing. So please tell me where to get this UV exposure


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> I have a little yellow tint issue too. OPO forum members has a fix for that. Few minutes in the UV light can fix it. As  @kamikaz said it is because of glue. But where I find UV light  instead from sunlight.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW i raised a return request but wanted to keep it and DIY for the UV thing. So please tell me where to get this UV exposure


Tried natural UV in sunlight?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2014)

Are all TDF members having OPO facing yellow tint issues?

and what is the statement from OPO team on this issue?


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Tried natural UV in sunlight?



Not yet bro. I will do it now for 5 min now


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 9, 2014)

I have an invite giveaway  amazon COD pm me


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> I have a little yellow tint issue too. OPO forum members has a fix for that. Few minutes in the UV light can fix it. As  [MENTION=107549]kamikaz[/MENTION] said it is because of glue. But where I find UV light  instead from sunlight.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> BTW i raised a return request but wanted to keep it and DIY for the UV thing. So please tell me where to get this UV exposure



try sun light.. or tanning saloon. check if your nearest saloon has one.


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> try sun light.. or tanning saloon. check if your nearest saloon has one.



I kept in the sunlight for 5 min, I can see a little difference [my colleague said too] *but* in chennai it is foggy weather so sunlight is not much.

Also UV radiation will be high during sunrise so I'm going to cancel the return request and gonna have it in early morning sunlight


----------



## napster007 (Dec 9, 2014)

I have ordered the OPO from amazon yesterday and I want to ask a general question here : 

I have heard that CM wont be supporting the phones sold in India. So my question here is that, should i be cancelling my order? Is it such a deal breaker that might effect my future use? I am not a very geeky user who wants to update their ROM in every single release but would like to have the latest nonetheless. 

We can flash the new updates from CM manually right? even if CM officially wont support it?


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

Cm is not a deal breaker. As I'm using lollipop by liquidsmooth as a daily driver. It has privacy guard, adblock everything precooked.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2014)

napster007 said:


> I have ordered the OPO from amazon yesterday and I want to ask a general question here :
> 
> I have heard that CM wont be supporting the phones sold in India. So my question here is that, should i be cancelling my order? Is it such a deal breaker that might effect my future use? I am not a very geeky user who wants to update their ROM in every single release but would like to have the latest nonetheless.
> 
> We can flash the new updates from CM manually right? even if CM officially wont support it?



Don't worry about CM....OPO will give steps to install CM updates manually in their forum.

the only thing to worry about is the yellow tint issue


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2014)

just got my OPO..First thing i checked is the yellow tint, and nope, luckily i dont have it.

- - - Updated - - -

Opened chrome browser and checked.turned my phone around and found no yellow tint. Even tried it with wallpapers and no issues. Its a Nov 14 batch


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 9, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> just got my OPO..First thing i checked is the yellow tint, and nope, luckily i dont have it.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Opened chrome browser and checked.turned my phone around and found no yellow tint. Even tried it with wallpapers and no issues. Its a Nov 14 batch


Lucky!! bro...
 [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]: can u update the OP with list of users having yellow issues ? if needed 

I m hearing that 6 out of 10 users r getting yellow issues


----------



## amjath (Dec 9, 2014)

[MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION] How to find the batch date?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION] How to find the batch date?



Sorry worded it wrong..I meant the date of manufacturing..Its on the box.


----------



## sharang (Dec 9, 2014)

PMed you [MENTION=33]mithun_mrg[/MENTION] for the COD order.My friend needs one.


----------



## Thor (Dec 9, 2014)

The yellow tint issues and the links pasted here doesn't inspire confidence. What to do? I am itching to buy it but holding off just barely!


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 9, 2014)

I suggest people who have yellow tint to keep using it, it should disappear eventually if it's the glue thing 
But if it's anything else, I don't know how it could be solved, 
But having read a few posts on OPO, most people who had the problem, it was rectified eventually 
Trying the UV light is a good idea 
And well if you aren't staisfied you can ask for a replacement


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thor said:


> The yellow tint issues and the links pasted here doesn't inspire confidence. What to do? I am itching to buy it but holding off just barely!



Wait for 2-3 months for service centers, customer care etc to start operating. At this point of time its a risk.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 9, 2014)

i have a small query though. Now that CM officially won't be supporting it, does it mean that OPO will instead give us Color OS like in China from Feb 2015.Or will some provisions be made for cm updates on OPO in later stages. Can one flash the phone to get the CM updates globally?Will it void warranty.
The device is lovely though


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 9, 2014)

I got my phone!

Since am a htc fanboy I thought I would dislike it as I expect top end design.
But I am quite impressed with it. 
And I don't have any yellow tint issue! 
CyanogenMod is so boring compared to Sense 6 and MiUI
Feels light.
Keeping the phone!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 10, 2014)

There is a option of flashing stock rom if you do not like cm


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 10, 2014)

$hadow said:


> There is a option of flashing stock rom if you do not like cm



And stock is even more trash compared to Sense and MiUI.
both cm and stock look really simple.. the simplicity is great.. but misses a lot of cool features from sense.. like autolinking contacts. the widgets.. the theme shop from miui, wallpapers.. and miui icons just look so damn cool on redmi 1s. I guess I like the all icons on home.. concept.


----------



## NainO (Dec 10, 2014)

I recieved my OnePlus One yesterday, and it seems that I'm amoung the people who are not facing that "yellow band" problem.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 10, 2014)

Hey, i also got the BEAST y'day. Sad about the fact that there will be official OTA updates.
Gonna share my invite here as soon as I can get them  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] you guys can update my status now


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2014)

My sincere apologies to [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] who shared some of his work to me to take care, but cannot do it due to loads of office work and work at home. I hardly come to digit and also can't enjoy my OPO and my new graphic card  Bro I will get back on track asap


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 10, 2014)

anaklusmos said:


> Hey, i also got the BEAST y'day. Sad about the fact that there will be official OTA updates.
> Gonna share my invite here as soon as I can get them  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] you guys can update my status now



I think we can manually download the OTA updates and flash via adb ! just need to find the location of these and download.


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2014)

Guys check out LiquidSmooth build for lollipop highly stable, no crash, very very low bugs at this stage

- - - Updated - - -

Guys check this thread out for future OPO buyers with HDFC card
*forums.oneplus.net/threads/amazon-hdfc-gc-simplified-all-options.204247/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 10, 2014)

OnePlus to launch its own Android Lollipop-based OS, no Cyanogen support for OnePlus One in India » PhoneRadar



> So, if you are an Indian user thinking of purchasing a OnePlus One, here’s in short what you need to understand – The OnePlus One in India will be running CyanogenMod until February 2015 and till then, there will be no software update from Cyanogen team for it. By that time, OnePlus is going to finish their own ROM and that is what would be available for the OnePlus One devices in February.
> 
> The support is promised by the OnePlus team, for the future devices. When our system reaches a production-grade build, we will identify where larger clusters of our users are, and set up stations where we’ll meet you face to face and help you flash your existing OnePlus One to the new system. Of course, we will also offer online instructions for those who prefer to flash their devices from the comfort of their homes.


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have one claimed invite will give code to someone with hdfc card so he can take benefit.


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Ronnie11 said:


> OnePlus to launch its own Android Lollipop-based OS, no Cyanogen support for OnePlus One in India » PhoneRadar



doesn't look nice. they can't make a stable version in such short notice.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 10, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> doesn't look nice. they can't make a stable version in such short notice.


they can fork cyanogenmod.. its open source anyway.. only the cyanogen branding is copy righted
perfect time for some indie rom developer to get rich..
switch camps or start new.


----------



## amjath (Dec 10, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> doesn't look nice. they can't make a stable version in such short notice.



You should check liquidsmooth build highly stable in very short time


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> You should check liquidsmooth build highly stable in very short time



but this will void the warranty right?


----------



## deathblade (Dec 11, 2014)

Nope


----------



## amjath (Dec 11, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> but this will void the warranty right?



unlock, root, flash rom will not void.

- - - Updated - - -

I did all 3 as soon as I got it


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Dec 11, 2014)

I also got hold of invite. But I'm sacred of yellow banding issue. I'm paying 22k and i don't want to compromise. What's the ratio of defect to non defect? In India right now?

I request to MODS or OP to please include a poll in the thread asking owners of OPO that whether their unit suffers yellow banding or not.
It would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## $hadow (Dec 11, 2014)

They fixed that yellow screen bug with software update and current batches do not have any if I am not wrong


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2014)

amjath said:


> unlock, root, flash rom will not void.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I did all 3 as soon as I got it


Amjath bhai....need your mini/ultimate/deluxe rewiew on OPO if u get some time on weekends 

also do post the root/unlock link u followed for OPO


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Dec 11, 2014)

$hadow said:


> They fixed that yellow screen bug with software update and current batches do not have any if I am not wrong



yeah you are right but some people have reported a yellow band at the lower part of the screen which is a manufacturing defect


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 11, 2014)

$hadow said:


> They fixed that yellow screen bug with software update and current batches do not have any if I am not wrong


u mean updated CM in current batch of OPO ?


----------



## Kalyan (Dec 11, 2014)

Guys.. Just filled the form in OP. Please share an invite if you can. Thanks in advance.


----------



## amjath (Dec 11, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Amjath bhai....need your mini/ultimate/deluxe rewiew on OPO if u get some time on weekends
> 
> also do post the root/unlock link u followed for OPO



Sure bro. I have unboxing video as well to upload. I will do a unlock, root and flash rom all tutorial as well


----------



## Thor (Dec 11, 2014)

Damn finding invite is like a treasure hunt. wth were they thinking ?
I submitted the form in the OP, keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 11, 2014)

Sorry guys am going through a busy patch right now. Also no invites in stock. Will get back when I have invites


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Guys, those who have bought OPO, Please share reviews..after reading the service center article and knowing about the yellow tint issue, I am totally confused now on whether to risk it or leave it


----------



## amjath (Dec 11, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Guys, those who have bought OPO, Please share reviews..after reading the service center article and knowing about the yellow tint issue, I am totally confused now on whether to risk it or leave it



service center is known for a new company. If you have a severe yellow tint issue then return it amazon is breeze in return [you will get a invite in return as well]. If the yellow tint is a little then can be rectified by early sunlight


----------



## anirudhd.91 (Dec 12, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Guys, those who have bought OPO, Please share reviews..after reading the service center article and knowing about the yellow tint issue, I am totally confused now on whether to risk it or leave it



Got my one plus one and the yellow tint issue is cleary blown out of proportion. If I squint hard and keep tilting my phone, I think I can see a slight yellow bar at the bottom, but then again, my roommate tells me to stop imagining things. The phone is awesome. Breezing fast, brilliant color reproductivity on the screen, great battery. Get it. A steal for that price.


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 12, 2014)

amjath said:


> service center is known for a new company. If you have a severe yellow tint issue then return it amazon is breeze in return [you will get a invite in return as well]. If the yellow tint is a little then can be rectified by early sunlight



But return only applicable for 10 days right? what if this comes up after 10 days or I fail to notice it in starting? They wont replace and as per OP its not t defect.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 12, 2014)

I need an invite, somebody has?

- - - Updated - - -

I have 1 question, am finding the wake up button unresponsive, i have to press it twice to open up!
And also is the display slightly curved ? or am i just imagining things?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 12, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean updated CM in current batch of OPO ?



Yeah the current batch of phones are coming out patched from the get go.

- - - Updated - - -



gamefreak4770k said:


> yeah you are right but some people have reported a yellow band at the lower part of the screen which is a manufacturing defect



Well this problem could be with any phone just like Moto X 2nd gen has burn problem after a few days of usage.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Dec 13, 2014)

^^Its because AMOLED devices have tendency or actually when used they burn. Its inevitable and if one person keep his display on for a long time and display the same picture (i.e. The on screen buttons on moto x)

whereas on opo its actually manufacturing defect. Some say the glue is not totally dried.


----------



## abhigeek (Dec 13, 2014)

Damn courier service they didn't deliver my phone.
Now I need invite again for reorder


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 13, 2014)

gamefreak4770k said:


> ^^Its because AMOLED devices have tendency or actually when used they burn. Its inevitable and if one person keep his display on for a long time and display the same picture (i.e. The on screen buttons on moto x)
> 
> whereas on opo its actually manufacturing defect. Some say the glue is not totally dried.



Honestly, I was so eagerly waiting for OnePlus One but now I have changed my mind to take some other phone. Its very disappointing. First you have to fight for getting invite and upon receiving it you find that CM no longer will update, screen has fault etc. If you are restricting the sale to invite only, people expect the devices to be good if not best and these defects go against OPO.


----------



## tkin (Dec 13, 2014)

daemon1 said:


> Honestly, I was so eagerly waiting for OnePlus One but now I have changed my mind to take some other phone. Its very disappointing. First you have to fight for getting invite and upon receiving it you find that CM no longer will update, screen has fault etc. If you are restricting the sale to invite only, people expect the devices to be good if not best and these defects go against OPO.


Exactly, that's why I'm skipping OPO. Will make do with G2 till OP2 launches. Let's see if they can get their act together by then.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2014)

Device was good till it has cm from out of the box now it is just a Chinese phone


----------



## Minion (Dec 13, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Damn courier service they didn't deliver my phone.
> Now I need invite again for reorder



Contact courier service they must have your phone.


----------



## rohit.anand (Dec 13, 2014)

Fiiiinallllllly ordered my One Plus this week.
After so many posts and a million more PM's, One kind soul on the 'One plus forum' was kind enough to share an Invite with me. 
Would get the phone on Monday.
Guys, can you please suggest what all accessories/ screen guards should i look in to for it.


----------



## Thor (Dec 13, 2014)

Congrats Rohit! You are one of the lucky few by the looks of it. Do keep us posted on how your experience with the flagship killer turns out? Do you agree to the hype? I would be very interested in knowing your personal take on the device!
May be you can head over to the Post Your Latest purchase thread and show off a bit?


----------



## rohit.anand (Dec 14, 2014)

Thor said:


> Congrats Rohit! You are one of the lucky few by the looks of it. Do keep us posted on how your experience with the flagship killer turns out? Do you agree to the hype? I would be very interested in knowing your personal take on the device!
> May be you can head over to the Post Your Latest purchase thread and show off a bit?



Thanks buddy, would share my thoughts about the phone when i get it next week.

Would surely show off my new phone when i get it.


----------



## amjath (Dec 14, 2014)

> Yellow Hue
> 
> A number of queries were received on the yellowish hue of the screen. While we’d given a detailed explanation on this topic earlier (read here and here for more details), but let me try to explain it further.
> 
> ...



*forums.oneplus.net/threads/faqs-ota-updates-yellow-hue-and-other-issues.206352/


----------



## $hadow (Dec 14, 2014)

This means they never fixed the screen


----------



## amjath (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## Thor (Dec 15, 2014)

*[Invite Sharing] One plus one will be finally available in India*

Magnificent! Much appreciated amjath bhai.

Any so called yellow tint?


----------



## tkin (Dec 15, 2014)

$hadow said:


> This means they never fixed the screen


Or they are doing a quality screening and sending all the defective units here. Wonder why the yellow screen prevalence is so high here compared to international version.

- - - Updated - - -



Thor said:


> Magnificent! Much appreciated amjath bhai.
> 
> Any so called yellow tint?


*www.digit.in/forum/lifestyle/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-2358.html#post2187545


----------



## amjath (Dec 15, 2014)

Thor said:


> Magnificent! Much appreciated amjath bhai.
> 
> Any so called yellow tint?


Yes bro also I had charging issue (negligible numbers on this issue) which takes ~6 hours to charge. So I returned it. Amazon promised a new invite for purchasing again which is yet to be received. [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] the yellow tint issue is over exaggerated. The yellow tint is very lite and it will go off in placing in direct sunlight. I have for few minutes and the results are positive. ( raining here in chennai so no much sunlight for further tests)


----------



## Thor (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks Amjath, did you order the new unit yet? I can't find oneplus in the Amazon.in site or app!! Strange.

Edit:YES its currently unavailable. I used the direct link to the product and that's what it shows.


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 15, 2014)

So all of you getting yellow tint and slow charging issue in amazon india's oneplus (not global) ??


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 15, 2014)

I am also getting slow charging, nearly 6 hours
Should I also get a return? I got the phone last Monday, so it's been 7 days


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 15, 2014)

It takes almost 2 hours to charge according to anandtech review. I bought oneplus one 5 days ago. Still not opened the box as I was out of station. Will unbox and us my phone by tomorrow morning.


----------



## anaklusmos (Dec 15, 2014)

Till how many days does amazon accept return?


----------



## amjath (Dec 15, 2014)

Thor said:


> Thanks Amjath, did you order the new unit yet? I can't find oneplus in the Amazon.in site or app!! Strange.
> 
> Edit:YES its currently unavailable. I used the direct link to the product and that's what it shows.


Today I received an return invite and ordered it


anaklusmos said:


> I am also getting slow charging, nearly 6 hours
> Should I also get a return? I got the phone last Monday, so it's been 7 days



Try factory resetting the phone once. You have 10 days to return until check whether the charging discharging cycle improves


----------



## Thor (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice. Do tell us how the new unit behaves. I do hope Amazon is not resending returned units to other ppl who are ordering new.... that would be a big let down!


----------



## $hadow (Dec 15, 2014)

This is actually not up to the mark for those users who hold their purchase for the longest of time and then Oneplus introduced a phone with invite system and now the issues are also not properly looked after. They all knew about these issues and it will be wrong saying that oneplus has info on this. Looking at [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] situation looks like they are atleast trying to set it right.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 15, 2014)

waiting for OPO2 will so long enuf..Q2-Q3


----------



## $hadow (Dec 15, 2014)

if they could reduce the screen size in the next iteration it would be much better.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 15, 2014)

Updated first post [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] please verify once


----------



## amjath (Dec 16, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> Updated first post [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] please verify once



Checked. Good work  [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] also needs one it seems in mid jan. Did he request for it


----------



## Alien (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks for adding me to the list. I'm ready to buy anytime i get an invite. Been waiting since long.


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> Checked. Good work  [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] also needs one it seems in mid jan. Did he request for it



i added his name right?


----------



## amjath (Dec 16, 2014)

nomad47 said:


> i added his name right?



Nope AFAIK


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 16, 2014)

*[Invite Sharing] One plus one will be finally available in India*

Amazon Invite Sweepstakes for OPO

OnePlus One Invites on Amazon.in


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 16, 2014)

[MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]. Thanks for the vid..hoping for more


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 16, 2014)

Guys I want an invite, will buy immediately! anybody's got ? or we running short!! there was a moment where we had invites and no takers!


----------



## amjath (Dec 16, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Guys I want an invite, will buy immediately! anybody's got ? or we running short!! there was a moment where we had invites and no takers!



No invites following as of now. The contest results suppose to be released now. So wait

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie11 said:


> [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]. Thanks for the vid..hoping for more



Today OPO will be delivered, this weekend I will make a review


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 16, 2014)

OPO is a beautiful phone. And the piece does not have any issues. Phew!
And the screen is amazing. Pure bliss


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 16, 2014)

amjath said:


> Checked. Good work  [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] also needs one it seems in mid jan. Did he request for it





nomad47 said:


> i added his name right?





amjath said:


> Nope AFAIK



Thanks...don't add my name right now as I will buy only after 26 Jan 
so, I will PM u guys or will post in this thread


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 16, 2014)

Cool, lets hope we get some.


----------



## Thor (Dec 16, 2014)

too long a wait :'( I just participated in the sweepstakes, if I get the invite will keep you guys posted. Do you guys also engage in the oneplus forums for invite ?


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 16, 2014)

It takes hours to completely charge fully. Wasted my money on a china phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 16, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> It takes hours to completely charge fully. Wasted my money on china phone.



what charger are you using? try to use one with 2.1 A rating like Sony CP-AD2 

3100 mAh will take time to charge from normal 1 A charger


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 16, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> what charger are you using? try to use one with 2.1 A rating like Sony CP-AD2
> 
> 3100 mAh will take time to charge from normal 1 A charger



I am using the default one that is 2A. Also tried charging with my old Nexus 4 1.2A charger. In anandtech review it is shown that it takes 2 hours to complete charge.


----------



## amjath (Dec 16, 2014)

Thor said:


> too long a wait :'( I just participated in the sweepstakes, if I get the invite will keep you guys posted. Do you guys also engage in the oneplus forums for invite ?



I participated in DAY 1 to 4 contest in oneplus forum still unlucky


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like opo will not be available anymore **** micromax
Delhi HC stops OnePlus sales on Micromax plea - Livemint


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> Looks like opo will not be available anymore **** micromax
> Delhi HC stops OnePlus sales on Micromax plea - Livemint


It was bound to happen, now they are gonna have to stop selling till they bring out new phone with new OS pre installed, which I'm pretty sure will not happen before February. Meanwhile if anyone who purchased the device from amazon faces any issues they will be stuck with a bricked phone till they get new stock. Glad I skipped the purchase.


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 16, 2014)

They can clear the stock already imported till now.

In February opo will not make any sense as optwo will be near.


----------



## tkin (Dec 16, 2014)

cooldude94 said:


> They can clear the stock already imported till now.
> 
> In February opo will not make any sense as optwo will be near.


What about replacements? Hope they have few units stacked away.


----------



## cooldude94 (Dec 16, 2014)

And how will they afford service for a few thousand devices sold? Does not make sense. Opo will loose money on all this.


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 17, 2014)

Wasted my 22000 bucks


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> Wasted my 22000 bucks



Its a great phone, enjoy it. Why are you worried.. just be careful and don't break it.


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 17, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Its a great phone, enjoy it. Why are you worried.. just be careful and don't break it.



What about the service centre dude. I took care of my phones very well. I was using Nexus 4 from 18 months, a glass phone.


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> What about the service centre dude. I took care of my phones very well. I was using Nexus 4 from 18 months, a glass phone.



If you think you wasted ~22k, just return the phone


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 17, 2014)

Its been close to a disaster for OPO in India. First the CM issue, then problem with phones and now this crap. Its not entirely been their fault but i am worried that they might stay out for indian market for time being especially with the Micromax issue.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 17, 2014)

Though the Court gave them permission to sell the remaining stock but they have to remove that CM logo from the back in order to resell the phone.


----------



## amjath (Dec 17, 2014)

Xiaomi is selling again in India after patent infringement case, I hope same will happen to OPO. They will sell again


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 17, 2014)

MMX thinks that OPO is a threat to their business...that's y every possible move to take them down.

having/not having a CM logo at the back of OPO won't affect OPO fans 

and one can easily remove the logos using sugar cubes


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 17, 2014)

YU is not a premium phone. It is just a relaunch of Coolpad F2 with CM, a chinese phone but with new 64bit Snapdragon 615 (mediocre specs). It will cost around 10k here.
Oneplus One is a flagship killer, no competition with Yu anyday.


----------



## Minion (Dec 18, 2014)

OPO should have removed those stupid CM logos from their phone before selling here in India.Even without CM one plus one is a awesome phone.


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 19, 2014)

In the normal day use. My 1+ gave me 35 hours of outstanding battery life. 6 hours of on-screen time. Now it takes only 2hrs exactly to charge 0 to 100%.
Very much satisfied with my new phone now.


----------



## rohit.anand (Dec 21, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> In the normal day use. My 1+ gave me 35 hours of outstanding battery life. 6 hours of on-screen time. Now it takes only 2hrs exactly to charge 0 to 100%.
> Very much satisfied with my new phone now.



Same here buddy, have been using this phone for almost a week now. I am very impressed with it's battery life.
I don't know why people are thinking that they made a mistake by buying this phone. Cyanogen Mod or no CM, this phone has got the hardware which is what matters. Coz we have the developer community to support this device on the software front.

But still. anyone who thinks they made a mistake buying One Plus One, they can always return it( I think, Amazon has a 21 day return policy for it).


----------



## Thor (Dec 21, 2014)

I got a buddy in USA who has bought this phone. Will his invite work for me?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2014)

[MENTION=1159]Thor[/MENTION] AFAIK nope the invite won't work here


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 21, 2014)

Cyngn, OnePlus, Micromax - The Legal Battle - XDA Forums

Explains the case


----------



## daemon1 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thor said:


> I got a buddy in USA who has bought this phone. Will his invite work for me?



Nope, you need to have India specific invite.

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie11 said:


> Cyngn, OnePlus, Micromax - The Legal Battle - XDA Forums
> 
> Explains the case



Nice Article..


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2014)

Guys my review on Oneplus One is up, Check it out
*www.digit.in/forum/reviews/189137-...-perfection-raw-images-bandwidth-warning.html


----------



## lovedonator (Dec 21, 2014)

Anyone kind enough to give me an invite? Wanna gift the one plus one to my dad on new year.


----------



## rupeshwar (Dec 21, 2014)

OPO is now selling for Rs 20,000 on amazon


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 21, 2014)

rupeshwar said:


> OPO is now selling for Rs 20,000 on amazon



21,999 not 20,00 for 64GB model


----------



## polupoka (Dec 21, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> 21,999 not 20,00 for 64GB model


No!! rupeshwar is right ! I saw that too!!! It was 20000/- a while ago! but now its back to 21999/-


----------



## Dr. House (Dec 21, 2014)

Kindly send me one invitation code if one have to private message. Friend of my need it badly.

- - - Updated - - -



polupoka said:


> No!! rupeshwar is right ! I saw that too!!! It was 20000/- a while ago! but now its back to 21999/-



And what OS they are now shipping with?


----------



## polupoka (Dec 21, 2014)

Dr. House said:


> Kindly send me one invitation code if one have to private message. Friend of my need it badly.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Stock android now!  And their own os should be available on early january only.  Cyanogen is a cheater...  They cheated both opo and micromax!

UPDATE- ‪#‎OnePlus‬Amazon India reduces the price of its devices from 22k to 20k recently because of the issues related to Cyanogen Inc.
As per the sources Amazon is working on a model where they can refund their early OnePlus One owners with a 2k Amazon Gift Card or some other feasible procedures. SO CHEERS EARLY OWNERS!!!  #its out of stock now


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2014)

R u sure. Source?


----------



## polupoka (Dec 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> R u sure. Source?


First of all I am happy you reply me @amjathda! your review of opo is too good! 

Here is your answer: source- 1. *www.facebook.com/pratikjain134
2. *forums.oneplus.net/threads/oneplus-one-at-reduced-price-amazon-wth.212156/


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2014)

polupoka said:


> First of all I am happy you reply me @amjathda! your review of opo is too good!
> 
> Here is your answer: source- 1. *www.facebook.com/pratikjain134
> 2. *forums.oneplus.net/threads/oneplus-one-at-reduced-price-amazon-wth.212156/


Thx bro. Hope I will get chromecast with the refund.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Dr. House (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't think they will refund 2000 bucks anyhow. I just want stock Lollipop 5.0.1 through OTA.

- - - Updated - - -

*UPDATE:* Price Drop was system error and not a price change, according to the CEO OnePlus India.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2014)

is it 20k..i don't think so


----------



## Thor (Dec 22, 2014)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION], and all yes it was apprently 2k less ( @ 20k) for sometime. I have been lurking in the OPO forums and I see a storm of discussion going through there.
Also check the shitstorm here @ *forums.oneplus.net/threads/i-think-we-are-been-played-by-oneplus.212479/

How many of you guys are also there @ the OPO forum ? Whats your ids there ?

Mine is miniGweek.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2014)

Hmm..so it was a system error and no 2k refund


----------



## amjath (Dec 22, 2014)

[MENTION=1159]Thor[/MENTION] amjath in OPO forum


----------



## Thor (Dec 22, 2014)

Where do you lurk / post there ? Got any invite from there ?


----------



## amjath (Dec 24, 2014)

Thor said:


> Where do you lurk / post there ? Got any invite from there ?


Use the below link for unlock bootlaoder and custom kernel install
*forums.oneplus.net/threads/guide-o...oader-install-custom-recovery-and-root.64487/

Liquid smooth
*forums.oneplus.net/threads/rom-android-l-near-stock-liquidsmooth-install.185669/

PS: Read everything clearly.
PS2: After download Android SDK Manager, when it asks for package downloads, check only this


> Tools > Android SDK Tools, Android SDK Platform-tools
> - Extras > Android Support Library, Google USB Driver


Instead of checking all other packages


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2014)

*trak.in/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/Mail-Thread.jpg

*Source:* High Court Agrees Cyanogen Was Unfair To Both OnePlus & Micromax!


----------



## nomad47 (Dec 25, 2014)

High court lifts ban. OPO can now import and sell. BTW high court judgment states cyanogen as villain


----------



## _prabhat (Dec 28, 2014)

HT article The banning chronicle OnePlus and the banning chronicle - Hindustan Times


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2014)

OPO is back in stock again 

invites are not yet out AFAIK

moreover

*forums.oneplus.net/attachments/oneplus-one_page-banner-900x500-png.223218/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 31, 2014)

hmm from the pic it looks like the CM logo is out.


----------



## polupoka (Dec 31, 2014)

hELLO i HAVE JUST RECEIVED AN INVITE!  Anyone need the one?


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2014)

Me!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 31, 2014)

just received an invite too


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2014)

Someone PM me pls : D


----------



## polupoka (Dec 31, 2014)

hOW TO GIVE INVITE??? I HAVE A LINK TO CLAIM! IS THE LINK ONLY CLAIMABLE TO MY ACCOUNT OR IF I GIVE IT TO ANY OTHER HE/SHE CAN CLAIM VIA THAT LINK AND GET THE INVITE ACTIVATED???


----------



## snap (Dec 31, 2014)

idk i want it for a friend!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2014)

Guys follow this thread rules while sharing invites


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2014)

I got an invite. Please PM guys if you need one.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 31, 2014)

I have an invite to share..who is first on the list?


----------



## polupoka (Dec 31, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys follow this thread rules while sharing invites


OKAY ! I will follow but kindly help me how to share invite so than I can give mine to the deserving(waiting) guy! 
In my email I have a link. do I give the link and he claim or I have to claim via this link myself first?

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie11 said:


> I have an invite to share..who is first on the list?



hello. Do you know how to share?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2014)

polupoka said:


> OKAY ! I will follow but kindly help me how to share invite so than I can give mine to the deserving(waiting) guy!
> In my email I have a link. do I give the link and he claim or I have to claim via this link myself first?


read the OP

next in line is anaklusmos..if I m not wrong.

PM the user who is next in line.
if he agrees then mail it to him/her.

also fill the form after u give the invite.
 [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION], [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION]: help with invites please!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 31, 2014)

Guys, I need an invite!


----------



## polupoka (Dec 31, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> read the OP
> 
> next in line is anaklusmos..if I m not wrong.
> 
> ...



Thanx for that info.

- - - Updated - - -



a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Guys, I need an invite!


Fill up the form in this thread if you still not!

- - - Updated - - -



snap said:


> idk i want it for a friend!!



fill up the form of this thread if you still hadnot.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2014)

Tenida said:


> I got an invite. Please PM guys if you need one.





Ronnie11 said:


> I have an invite to share..who is first on the list?


Please don't give away the invites to any PM u get from anybody

just follow the OP

Thanx


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry guys gave it to my friend


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 31, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Please don't give away the invites to any PM u get from anybody
> just follow the OP
> Thanx



I understand your desire to follow the code, behing honorable and all that.. but since everyone is afk, invites will most likely expire, if no reply in few hours, just give away.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Dec 31, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Please don't give away the invites to any PM u get from anybody
> 
> just follow the OP
> 
> Thanx


yeah waiting for the list


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I understand your desire to follow the code, behing honorable and all that.. but since everyone is afk, invites will most likely expire, if no reply in few hours, just give away.



The best thing you can do is quickly fill the forms (if u haven't)
and PM the OP and the invite giver and reply once u get it
so that your name can be posted and maintained in OP's list


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 1, 2015)

guys pls hurry up..bumping  the thread.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a invite to share. 

- - - Updated - - -

Looks like the invite vs priority list is more. We need more people


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 1, 2015)

slight change in topic. So i gave my earlier purchased cm 11 phone to my cousin. Contemplating whether i should buy this one. Is it coming with Color OS or stock android?Any ideas


----------



## polupoka (Jan 1, 2015)

Here is the priority list to get invite ,If wrong rectify please! 1.@anaklusmos
2.@SunE
3.@rohit.anand
4.@akash_billa
5.@Headbanger
6.@kunal gujrathi
7.@kaz 
8.@napster007
9.@akhilc47
10.@hot zubs 
11.@Kalyan
12. @Thor
13. @Alien
14.  @a_k_s_h_a_y 
15 [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION]

I will wait for their pm s . My invite received yesterday 3.48 pm. So am gonna wait for tonight. tomorrow I will give it to anybody cos its better to give than wait


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> slight change in topic. So i gave my earlier purchased cm 11 phone to my cousin. Contemplating whether i should buy this one. Is it coming with Color OS or stock android?Any ideas



If you know/tried flashing ROMs, then forget what OS they provide with the phone. BTW colorOS offers rich customization options too


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2015)

[MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION]: I think its better to give invite to those from the list who are available online and waiting...just like first come first serve

so  a_k_s_h_a_y  is online and deserves an invite...
I don't know when others from the list will be available online

btw Lollipop alpha build is out now

OnePlus One gets official Android 5.0 Lollipop alpha ROM - GSMArena.com news


----------



## ZTR (Jan 1, 2015)

If anyone has an extra invite to share I would like it
Or you can add me in the list


----------



## SunE (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi I would like an invite for my friend. He needs it urgently as his old phone is now dead. Please share if you have. Thanks and Happy New Year


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks, I will take invite, I lurk forums daily 20x.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 1, 2015)

^^u both will get an invite just PM the donors  and update us here


----------



## ZTR (Jan 1, 2015)

ZTR said:


> If anyone has an extra invite to share I would like it
> Or you can add me in the list



Nvm got an invite from a friend


----------



## isas123 (Jan 1, 2015)

Will you add me in the list!


----------



## SunE (Jan 1, 2015)

I have already PM'd [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] and [MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION] for the invites. Guys please check it.


----------



## amjath (Jan 1, 2015)

SunE said:


> I have already PM'd [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] and [MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION] for the invites. Guys please check it.



Sending my invite to [MENTION=135790]SunE[/MENTION]


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone needs an invite. I have one

- - - Updated - - -

Pls hurry up..i guess about 24 hours are left


----------



## polupoka (Jan 1, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Thanks, I will take invite, I lurk forums daily 20x.


Do you need invite?  Give me your email id.  You are long waiting so I ask you.. Else  I will give it to alien.  And i guess the preference list guys either got invite or not interested!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 1, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Do you need invite?  Give me your email id.  You are long waiting so I ask you.. Else  I will give it to alien.  And i guess the preference list guys either got invite or not interested!



replied..!


----------



## polupoka (Jan 1, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> replied..!


Okay.. Forwarding mail to you.
(update)  check your mail


----------



## amjath (Jan 2, 2015)

Shared my invite with SunE and filled the form

- - - Updated - - -

As a bonus 
*www.androidpolice.com/2014/12/31/amazon-is-back-with-another-bunch-of-appstore-freebies-for-new-years-eve-33-apps-and-games-110-value/


----------



## SunE (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] My friend appreciates your help. Interestingly he has a global invite and was asking if anyone needed it.


----------



## amjath (Jan 2, 2015)

SunE said:


> Thanks [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] My friend appreciates your help. Interestingly he has a global invite and was asking if anyone needed it.



Ask him to share it in onePlus forum or give me.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 2, 2015)

Guys I need 1 more invite, will buy again sure! bought 2 already, so any expiring, please give!


----------



## polupoka (Jan 2, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Guys I need 1 more invite, will buy again sure! bought 2 already, so any expiring, please give!


Again!  Hmmm... My invite is okay, na?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 2, 2015)

polupoka said:


> Again!  Hmmm... My invite is okay, na?


yes, thanks,purchased!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2015)

[MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION]: have u shared the invite with anyone ?
 [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]: please update the list in OP


----------



## SunE (Jan 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> Ask him to share it in onePlus forum or give me.



I have asked him to give it to me. I'll email it to you once he does.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION]: have u shared the invite with anyone ?
> [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]: please update the list in OP



Nope..Still waiting.. 

I had two. Ordered one for myself. Still have one to give.

- - - Updated - - -

the invite has 24 hours left. I claimed it by mistake but if anyone wants to buy now, pls let me know now. Will give you the code


----------



## amjath (Jan 3, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Nope..Still waiting..
> 
> I had two. Ordered one for myself. Still have one to give.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] needs it I guess


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jan 3, 2015)

guys could i get one invite?
I had got hold of one but it was returned.

Please thanks


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 3, 2015)

pm sent to  [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION]. If not, will pass it to you  [MENTION=178243]gamefreak4770k[/MENTION]

I gave the earlier one to  [MENTION=302731]coolamangarg[/MENTION]..Luckily have another one which was given to me by a friend.

Edit..Wrong tag of akshay..


----------



## Alien (Jan 3, 2015)

Had PMed you earlier today [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION]. Can you give it to me if there are no takers.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 3, 2015)

I got all the phones, no need for invites at this moment.. may need more on monday!
thanks guys


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jan 3, 2015)

Give it to [MENTION=125993]Alien[/MENTION] he's registered before me. I'll wait for the next one


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 3, 2015)

Alien said:


> Had PMed you earlier today [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION]. Can you give it to me if there are no takers.


 [MENTION=125993]Alien[/MENTION]..yeah sorry, totally lost it. Check PM..


----------



## Alien (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks mate.. But it got expired..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 3, 2015)

damn..was waiting for 2 days to give someone and by the time i had to give, it expires.. 

Will share once i get again


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 3, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I got all the phones, no need for invites at this moment.. may need more on monday!
> thanks guys



Do share the invites also once u get them


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Do share the invites also once u get them



I got a phone in early december, still no invite.


----------



## xtremevicky (Jan 4, 2015)

Can anyone give me an invite?


----------



## kaz (Jan 5, 2015)

I have an invite expiring today evening..Any one needs it?


----------



## xtremevicky (Jan 5, 2015)

kaz said:


> I have an invite expiring today evening..Any one needs it?



YGPM mate


----------



## kaz (Jan 5, 2015)

xtremevicky said:


> YGPM mate



Enjoy 

Shared my 2nd invite


----------



## kaz (Jan 5, 2015)

Welcome bro


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2015)

Please i need one if anyone has an invite left..


----------



## navino87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Can some1 please share me an india specific invite..

Thanks

nawin.v@gmail.com


----------



## Alien (Jan 5, 2015)

Got an invite from an unknown member here who contacted me by email and shared his invite. Special thanks to that guy..


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2015)

navino87 said:


> Can some1 please share me an india specific invite..
> 
> Thanks
> 
> *****@gmail.com


Dude...remove email and read OP

its not like OPO forums where u can post email id and beg for an invite


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 5, 2015)

Updated first post
 [MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] how many invites do you need? :O


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2015)

This is a blunder glitch in amazon 

30 OPO with just one invite

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/bought-around-30-oneplus-one-phones-with-a-magical-invite.228610/


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 5, 2015)

If anyone has one in excess, spare me one, it's for my cousin, no hurry since it isn't for me, cousin has been bugging me for too long so I decided to ask here 
And today I saw the OPO for the first time and held it in my hand 
Man mind blown really, it's nothing like what you see in the pics 
It's a brilliant built phone and wonder full screen 
Should have bought it, instead of mi3 :/

Edit 
No need for invite, right on cue, cousin got the invite directly


----------



## ZTR (Jan 5, 2015)

So I just received an invite but its for the International version

Any idea what should I do with it?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2015)

ZTR said:


> So I just received an invite but its for the International version
> 
> Any idea what should I do with it?



give to the ones who need global else do nothing


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jan 6, 2015)

*Oneplus one Indian invite*

If anyone needs an Indian invite, pls reply here since it is expiring in one day and I don't have the funds right now. Whoever has immediate funds ready can take it for free!


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Oneplus one Indian invite*

one of my friends just asked me about it today. ..i'll let you know in PM incase he's buying it immediately.. 

EDIT : he can't buy it immediately..apparently, he was thinking of getting the phone in a "month" -__-


----------



## sharang (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Oneplus one Indian invite*

Hey [MENTION=161285]GamerSlayer[/MENTION] ,can you please give the indian invite to me.Looking to buy urgently.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Oneplus one Indian invite*

I have given the invite code to sharang!

- - - Updated - - -

Please close this thread!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Oneplus one Indian invite*

please post in the OPO invite sharing thread

MODS: merge this thread


----------



## polupoka (Jan 6, 2015)

Got another invite to share...  first priority is the waiting lists.. got today 12.16pm..will wait for them till tomorrow 9 pm.. then I will give it to any random member of this forum who need it!
2. I got a problem,forgot password of 3 tb external HDD(WD)..can anyone help me to unlock without erasing?? help please!!!


----------



## sharang (Jan 7, 2015)

I have got two Indian invites to share , Will give away both to members among the top in the list
Pm me those who are and want it.


----------



## kamikaz (Jan 7, 2015)

First one to PM me will get an invite , prefer senior members who have been waiting for it 

if i had the money i would have got it myself but sadly thats not the case ! 
IF no one replies here i will give it away @ OPO forum

Edit 
Gave it away to someone in OPo


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jan 7, 2015)

Can I post my invite here? Because the invite just lasts for another 3 hours!


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 7, 2015)

Have 2 invites...one from me and one from [MENTION=139573]josin[/MENTION]....anyone interested?? Check the first post to know your standings


----------



## josin (Jan 7, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Have 2 invites...one from me and one from [MENTION=139573]josin[/MENTION]....anyone interested?? Check the first post to know your standings



My invite has just given away......


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 7, 2015)

josin said:


> My invite has just given away......



to whom?


----------



## Thor (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: Oneplus one Indian invite*

Loads of invites are floating in! I already got to know quite a few of my friends have got invite. Its crazy now


----------



## SunE (Jan 7, 2015)

I had ordered a 1+1 for my friend a few days back. Now the delivery guy came yesterday when I wasn't home and hence returned the package back to Amazon. I received a mail from Amazon saying now I have to order again as they can't ship it back to me. 

So my question is how can I order once again? Will they be providing me with another invite or do I have to source it myself?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2015)

SunE said:


> I had ordered a 1+1 for my friend a few days back. Now the delivery guy came yesterday when I wasn't home and hence returned the package back to Amazon. I received a mail from Amazon saying now I have to order again as they can't ship it back to me.
> 
> So my question is how can I order once again? Will they be providing me with another invite or do I have to source it myself?



Ask them to ship it again. They can't just return the package in one day. That's stupid of the delivery guys to not deliver it the next day instead.


----------



## SunE (Jan 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Ask them to ship it again. They can't just return the package in one day. That's stupid of the delivery guys to not deliver it the next day instead.



They said that it's their policy to return to the seller and Amazon won't re-ship it. I'll have to re-order.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 8, 2015)

SunE said:


> They said that it's their policy to return to the seller and Amazon won't re-ship it. I'll have to re-order.



Then ask them to give 2 invites as a compensation. Amazon delivery guys here will deliver it the next day if nobody is there to receive the package and/or you don't have enough money at the moment to pay for CoD orders.

Seriously, this is the first time I've read something like this.


----------



## josin (Jan 8, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> to whom?



i have pmed you my invitation ID ...please give to a worthy forum member.


----------



## polupoka (Jan 8, 2015)

Invite valid for 2.5 hours more(12.16 pm)... hurry m giving this here..  grab and buy... Dear fanboy/girl,

Whoop whoop! You have just received an invite to purchase the OnePlus One.

To use this invite, please follow this link to claim it as yours (you have less than 24h to do so): *account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/GLRP-F09E-XN1Q-BHND. If you haven't yet registered your account, no problem. Just follow this link: *account.oneplus.net/sign-up

Remember that this invite can only be used for orders shipping to Austria, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Italy, Netherlands, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Taiwan, United Kingdom, and United States.

The invite will expire 24 hours from when we sent this email, not necessarily when you received it, please claim it as soon as possible as expired invites are not re-activated.

Enjoy!


OPPS! ITS an international one!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 8, 2015)

I need an invite guys, will buy it ASAP now itself..! anybody has?


----------



## Naveen.S (Jan 8, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I need an invite guys, will buy it ASAP now itself..! anybody has?



I have one India Specific Invite.  PM me if you need one.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 8, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> I have one India Specific Invite.  PM me if you need one.



sent PM


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 8, 2015)

SunE said:


> I had ordered a 1+1 for my friend a few days back. Now the delivery guy came yesterday when I wasn't home and hence returned the package back to Amazon. I received a mail from Amazon saying now I have to order again as they can't ship it back to me.
> 
> So my question is how can I order once again? Will they be providing me with another invite or do I have to source it myself?



Did u order via COD?
I think if purchased via CC or netbanking then return wudn't have happened


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 8, 2015)

*Re: Oneplus one Indian invite*



Zangetsu said:


> please post in the OPO invite sharing thread
> 
> MODS: merge this thread


 [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]: pls do the needful


----------



## sharang (Jan 8, 2015)

I have 1 India specific invite left.If anyone wants ,PM me.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 8, 2015)

Guys who needs invite? reply please


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 8, 2015)

Saw huge no of posts on invite sharing in OPO forums...looks like showering invites by OPO


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 8, 2015)

I got the phone from Naveen.S invite.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 9, 2015)

Interview with Carl @CES2015

OnePlus Talks to us about Cyanogen, OnePlus Two, Marketing and More! | Androidheadlines.com


_Carl: The stock ROM is primarily a result of India. And our need to do business in India. Back in April, about 20-30% of our support tickets were from India_

_Carl: I think eventually as products get older and older we will eventually open sales. But whether or not were going to keep selling the device during a product cycle. Since the OnePlus One is almost at the end of it’s product cycle, and the OnePlus Two is coming out and we’ll put the OnePlus One on open sale until they are gone._


----------



## SunE (Jan 10, 2015)

I got an international(global) invite today. About 21 hours remaining. PM me your email ID if you want it.


----------



## amjath (Jan 11, 2015)

SunE said:


> I got an international(global) invite today. About 21 hours remaining. PM me your email ID if you want it.



Post it in Oneplus forum


----------



## z3rO (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi.. i need an invite for a friend.. Does anyone have an invite to share??

thanks


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 12, 2015)

z3rO said:


> Hi.. i need an invite for a friend.. Does anyone have an invite to share??
> 
> thanks


Pm me your email. Will send at night


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 12, 2015)

I just received an international invite(not valid in India). pm if interested.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 12, 2015)

are people still interested in this over hyped hipster phone ??

The Zenphone 2 destroys this at half the price. This is 2015 guys, the phone conceptualized in 2013 is still stuck with this invite bullshit dunno whats wrong with One Plus


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2015)

^ atom and dev support *coughs* *coughs*


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 12, 2015)

Lol. OPO trumps zenphone any day


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 12, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Lol. OPO trumps zenphone any day



Umm like how?? OPO makes quality phones but they are expensive. When it comes to cost, Asus is owning. One of the few Chinese/Taiwanese companies to have a decent customer support.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> ^ atom and dev support *coughs* *coughs*



*cough* dev support is  *cough* overrated  when you *cough* have to spend twice as much


----------



## amjath (Jan 12, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Umm like how?? OPO makes quality phones but they are expensive. When it comes to cost, Asus is owning. One of the few Chinese/Taiwanese companies to have a decent customer support.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *cough* dev support is  *cough* overrated  when you *cough* have to spend twice as much



You Apple fanboy??


----------



## polupoka (Jan 12, 2015)

i got international invite at 4.55pm.. pm me if interested


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 13, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Umm like how?? OPO makes quality phones but they are expensive. When it comes to cost, Asus is owning. One of the few Chinese/Taiwanese companies to have a decent customer support.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Erm...What??


----------



## polupoka (Jan 13, 2015)

asus can never match the class of opo!  i dream to enter enter my mbbs college with one plus two this year...  never settle with other brands!  tha quality, support and value for money is just unmatchable!  closest is xiaomi.. still far away.


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 13, 2015)

Polupoka your name sounds like the silkworm in my language 

On topic: OPO is unmatched in price and quality as of now. And OPO is not expensive. That's the bare minimum one has to pay for premium hardware.


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 13, 2015)

Have a global 1+1 invite expiring in 45 mins,if someone needs it,reply here.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 13, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Umm like how?? OPO makes quality phones but they are expensive. When it comes to cost, Asus is owning. One of the few Chinese/Taiwanese companies to have a decent customer support.
> - - - Updated - - -
> *cough* dev support is  *cough* overrated  when you *cough* have to spend twice as much




you do know that intel phones are cheap because intel is taking a huge write down?


----------



## josin (Jan 13, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> you do know that intel phones are cheap because intel is taking a huge write down?



Intel can do this as long as they wish....they have such huge reserve of $ in their kitty. If Asus can sell this at or below 15K then its game over for others or they will be also be forced to use intel chips in their flagships to.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 13, 2015)

By selling cheap and may be in loss they are able to get in the view of consumer.


----------



## polupoka (Jan 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Polupoka your name sounds like the silkworm in my language
> 
> On topic: OPO is unmatched in price and quality as of now. And OPO is not expensive. That's the bare minimum one has to pay for premium hardware.


me bengali too


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 13, 2015)

polupoka said:


> me bengali too


He he he...me Assamese


----------



## polupoka (Jan 14, 2015)

SORRY IF I BROKE ANY RULE BUT I JUST CANNOT SEE IT WASTED TOO !
This is my 3rd international invite which maybe wasted if I donot post ! 

Dear fanboy/girl,
 Whoop whoop! You have just received an invite to purchase the OnePlus One.
 To use this invite, please follow this link to claim it as yours (you have less than 24h to do so): *account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/GLX3-6RUX-X5WF-M1ZV. If you haven't yet registered your account, no problem. Just follow this link: *account.oneplus.net/sign-up
 Remember that this invite can only be used for orders shipping to  Austria, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Hong Kong,  Italy, Netherlands, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Taiwan, United Kingdom, and  United States.
 The invite will expire 24 hours from when we sent this email, not  necessarily when you received it, please claim it as soon as possible as  expired invites are not re-activated.
 Enjoy!


VALID TILL 7.46 PM TOMORROW.

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> He he he...me Assamese


----------



## amjath (Jan 14, 2015)

[MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION] I'm taking your invite and posting in one plus forum. Others too share if available I will share the love internationally


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 14, 2015)

I got my shareables a week back. Shared two to forum guys. One to a friend. In the meantime got two international invites. Shared in OPO forum. I hope my good luck continues in one plus two


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jan 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION] I'm taking your invite and posting in one plus forum. Others too share if available I will share the love internationally



Here's mine: *account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/GLQV-7Z5F-YAFH-TXXR

Got 2 invites in 2 days


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 14, 2015)

Asus zenphone 2 is good. But in case of mobile processors I think Qualcomm beats Intel any day. That's my opinion though.


----------



## polupoka (Jan 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION] I'm taking your invite and posting in one plus forum. Others too share if available I will share the love internationally


my pleasure!


----------



## amjath (Jan 14, 2015)

[MENTION=4168]bikramjitkar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=288626]polupoka[/MENTION] Thanks guys invites almost shared


----------



## The Incinerator (Jan 15, 2015)

PM for a Invite. Valid for two days only. Oh yes,its for free


----------



## vickybat (Jan 15, 2015)

I have received another invite. PM me to claim it.


----------



## seamon (Jan 16, 2015)

Someone gimme an invite. Plz


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey could someone pls help me out with an OPO invite...need it urgently..


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 17, 2015)

Need an India specific invite. anyone? Please..


----------



## akhilc47 (Jan 17, 2015)

Somebody please give me an invite if you got one.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thank you [MENTION=83196]vickybat[/MENTION]


----------



## amjath (Jan 17, 2015)

[MENTION=83196]vickybat[/MENTION] please fill the form in the op


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 18, 2015)

On January 20,No Invite needed to purchase OPO,dunno if it applies to India though it does mention Asia
No invite needed.
ASIA
19:00-21:00 HKT
EUROPE
19:00-21:00 GMT
NORTH AMERICA
7PM-9PM EST


----------



## MANOfJosh (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello Folks,

I've got a couple of invites to share which expires in next hour or so. Please advice whom I can share to...(esp  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION] or  [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION])

PS: May need the favour back later or May not. Love for Community. 

EDIT: Invites are as below. Couldn't help as these expire in next 30~45 mins. Good Luck!

*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INSV-OCIZ-WUS0-620M
*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INM8-NXR0-QIND-AZDK


----------



## lovedonator (Jan 18, 2015)

^ Dude, thank you so much. Was looking for an invite and stumbled on to your post just at the right time.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Jan 18, 2015)

lovedonator said:


> ^ Dude, thank you so much. Was looking for an invite and stumbled on to your post just at the right time.


Glad it was useful for you.


----------



## GamerSlayer (Jan 18, 2015)

Jan 20 Invite-free sale not applicable in India!


----------



## Renny (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi,

INVITE BELOW  (expires in the next 8 hours):

_Invite claimed_


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 19, 2015)

Renny said:


> Hi,
> 
> INVITE BELOW  (expires in the next 8 hours):
> 
> _Invite claimed_


Thanks


----------



## Renny (Jan 19, 2015)

^ You used it rock?


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 19, 2015)

Renny said:


> ^ You used it rock?


Yes. Thanks


----------



## Renny (Jan 19, 2015)

Sure


----------



## vickybat (Jan 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=83196]vickybat[/MENTION] please fill the form in the op



Done


----------



## polupoka (Jan 21, 2015)

Glad


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 22, 2015)

Guys I need any invite, Indian one, anybody still has?


----------



## josin (Jan 23, 2015)

here is one invite 48hrs left to claim

*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INYF-A67Q-TN1W-JNBH


----------



## envyraw (Jan 24, 2015)

Thay was me  my other id has been blocked for some reason.


----------



## isas123 (Jan 25, 2015)

Directly use it in amazon.in to buy oneplus one IN2J-S4AG-DNRA-CTJN,enjoy


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2015)

Btw is the specs of One Plus Two revealed or official?

GSM Arena has posted its specs with photo also OnePlus Two - Full phone specifications


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jan 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Btw is the specs of One Plus Two revealed or official?
> 
> GSM Arena has posted its specs with photo also OnePlus Two - Full phone specifications


I think it's fake. See that android 4.4.4? Android phones mainly one plus 2 will definitely arrive with android lollipop. And that pic really looks fake.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2015)

Ok...so I have filled up the google form for invite.

share an ISI with me (PM only) and I will buy by tomorrow EOD
*
btw what will happen if I try the invites posted in this thread from my account? will I be banned from buying OPO in future as all the above codes are used ?*


----------



## cooldude94 (Jan 26, 2015)

Please add me to list need one for a friend


----------



## rock2702 (Jan 26, 2015)

cooldude94 said:


> Please add me to list need one for a friend


Have an invite,but only 70 mins left on it.Will give it to you if you buy the ONE before the invite expires.

Edit:Invite shared with cooldude94.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jan 26, 2015)

I got another invite earlier  please share it with someone else or zagetsu.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2015)

cooldude94 said:


> I got another invite earlier  please share it with someone else or zagetsu.



Thanks for the PM and invite but I can buy tomoro only


----------



## cooldude94 (Jan 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Thanks for the PM and invite but I can buy tomoro only


The invite was from  [MENTION=147168]rock2702[/MENTION] and it experies in half hour i think.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 26, 2015)

cooldude94 said:


> The invite was from  [MENTION=147168]rock2702[/MENTION] and it experies in half hour i think.



Ya I know...I'll wait for tomorrow


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Jan 26, 2015)

One india specific invite needed.
Please Pm asap.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 27, 2015)

OK..so anyone has ISI share it with me (I've filled the form also)
Don't post open here

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=154031]nomad47[/MENTION]: add my name to in invite list I have already filled the form and need one ISI 


*Update: * Thanks people...got one invite in OPO forum, placed the order. will update more once I receive


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jan 27, 2015)

Guys does any one has one plus one invite?? Please private message me I'll be available for 2 days waiting


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 28, 2015)

I have an invite available

- - - Updated - - -

Edit:-2 invites to give. [MENTION=178243]gamefreak4770k[/MENTION]..Check inbox


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 29, 2015)

I need an invite, will buy ASAP.


----------



## amjath (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't know why I didn't get my shareable invites yet


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> I don't know why I didn't get my shareable invites yet



how many days it took to deliver for u (including the date of purchase)
mine is showing 2 Feb


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jan 29, 2015)

I think they are sending lots of invites right now, I got 3 invites, it could be because of the mi4 launch.


----------



## amjath (Jan 29, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> how many days it took to deliver for u (including the date of purchase)
> mine is showing 2 Feb



 I did a one day delivery, couldn't wait.
Anyway you will get it in 3 days minimum, because they have one day and 2 day delivery subscriptions 


a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I think they are sending lots of invites right now, I got 3 invites, it could be because of the mi4 launch.


they can relax IMO, Xiaomi digging their own hole. Xiaomi dumping their phones from china [mi4 3g, 16gig] in India


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jan 29, 2015)

[MENTION=25969]a_k_s_h_a_y[/MENTION] ..Check mail

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=178243]gamefreak4770k[/MENTION] check mail

- - - Updated - - -

does anyone need an invite..will expire in a day..pls revert.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey I also need one invite.


----------



## sharang (Jan 29, 2015)

Received 3 sharable invites. 2 days left to claim. Whoever wants PM me your mail ID to share the invite at.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2015)

Finally delivered today....will unpack it once I reach home


----------



## nomad47 (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats zangetsu


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Congrats zangetsu



Thanks


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally delivered today....will unpack it once I reach home



Congrats, Told you you will get it on 3rd day


----------



## $hadow (Jan 30, 2015)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] congo


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jan 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally delivered today....will unpack it once I reach home



congrats buddy! they still don't deliver to my address


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> Congrats, Told you you will get it on 3rd day


Thanks...for me ordered on 27th delivered on 30th 



$hadow said:


> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] congo


Thanks



vidhubhushan said:


> congrats buddy! they still don't deliver to my address


Thanks...
Where do u live? Check the new pickup points given by Amazon. may be u can use the nearest pickup point


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2015)

[MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] : Congrats !! Where was the device shipped from? Mumbai or Bangalore?

I am thinking of buying a new mobile. Mi4 was in consideration before, but now I see its doesn't have enough memory. need to check some reviews on OnePlus One before requesting a Invite. 

one question. OnePlus websites state the CyanogenMod wont be pushed as a OTA, but doesn't mentions if I can still pick builds from CyanogenMod's website and flash it.


----------



## amjath (Jan 30, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] : Congrats !! Where was the device shipped from? Mumbai or Bangalore?
> 
> I am thinking of buying a new mobile. Mi4 was in consideration before, but now I see its doesn't have enough memory. need to check some reviews on OnePlus One before requesting a Invite.
> 
> one question. OnePlus websites state the CyanogenMod wont be pushed as a OTA, but doesn't mentions if I can still pick builds from CyanogenMod's website and flash it.



You can flash, no problems there. CM12 is running in my device. CM12s near the corner as well as OPO's OxygenOS.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> You can flash, no problems there. CM12 is running in my device. CM12s near the corner as well as OPO's OxygenOS.



Thanks, one more question. I read somewhere that updates will be blocked based on IMEI number. does it apply only for OTA?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION] : Congrats !! Where was the device shipped from? Mumbai or Bangalore?


Bangalore



RCuber said:


> Thanks, one more question. I read somewhere that updates will be blocked based on IMEI number. does it apply only for OTA?


blocking applies to OTA only and not manual flashing


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 30, 2015)

when is the new phone releasing from one plus........


----------



## Vensanga (Jan 30, 2015)

Needs an invite, please share.


----------



## amjath (Jan 31, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> when is the new phone releasing from one plus........


Q2 or Q3. You can predict if they they give away their one without an invite.


----------



## Head Banger (Jan 31, 2015)

sharang said:


> Received 3 sharable invites. 2 days left to claim. Whoever wants PM me your mail ID to share the invite at.



Send one here. I promise to share back 2 invites on here.


----------



## sharang (Jan 31, 2015)

Invite Sent. Enjoy your Oneplus One.


----------



## cooldude94 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have 3 invites if anyone needs please pm


----------



## raven11 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have 3 invites.If anyone needs please PM me.


----------



## Rajesh_menon (Feb 1, 2015)

raven11 said:


> I have 3 invites.If anyone needs please PM me.



Need Help With the Invite!!

- - - Updated - - -

Please send me the invite.


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 1, 2015)

Rajesh_menon said:


> Need Help With the Invite!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Please send me the invite.


I have a invite please give me your email id


----------



## nice_kid (Feb 1, 2015)

Can someone share an invite, not for me but my colleague. (btw, I'm a WP guy) thanks in advance


----------



## Rajesh_menon (Feb 1, 2015)

cooldude94 said:


> I have a invite please give me your email id


.

How to post Private message?//


----------



## Vyom (Feb 1, 2015)

Rajesh_menon said:


> .
> 
> How to post Private message?//



Click the name of the person whom you want to send a private message. You will get 4 options. Click "Private Message" from these options. 
A new window will open. Enter subject line and write your email address in body and send the PM by clicking "Submit Message".


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 1, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Click the name of the person whom you want to send a private message. You will get 4 options. Click "Private Message" from these options.
> A new window will open. Enter subject line and write your email address in body and send the PM by clicking "Submit Message".


I think he is a newbie so can't send pm. I was not able to send him one.
 [MENTION=304606]Rajesh_menon[/MENTION] Please post your email id here and you can edit it later.


----------



## amjath (Feb 1, 2015)

[strike]Three[/strike] 2 share able invites to share 1 day lefts 

Send one to my good old friend  [MENTION=135367]007[/MENTION] sorry for breaking the rules


----------



## nice_kid (Feb 1, 2015)

[MENTION=163858]cooldude94[/MENTION] thanks for the invite, placed my order right now. (hopefully my colleague stops bugging me to find one for him!)


----------



## amjath (Feb 1, 2015)

Shared one in OP forum, I have only one left quick


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 1, 2015)

nice_kid said:


> [MENTION=163858]cooldude94[/MENTION] thanks for the invite, placed my order right now. (hopefully my colleague stops bugging me to find one for him!)


No problem  you're welcome.


----------



## Amey408 (Feb 1, 2015)

how can i share my 3 invites??? plz hurry only 1 day left


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 1, 2015)

There are too many invites share on opo forums if you want


----------



## daemon1 (Feb 1, 2015)

whats the latest on yellow tint issue? Are new stock also have the same problem?


----------



## Amey408 (Feb 1, 2015)

cooldude94 said:


> There are too many invites share on opo forums if you want



dude i have 3 invites on my One Plus account so how can i share them because only one 1 day left & i don't want to waste them.


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 1, 2015)

Amey408 said:


> dude i have 3 invites on my One Plus account so how can i share them because only one 1 day left & i don't want to waste them.


If you can share on the oneplus forum then please share there. If you are unable to do so you can forward them to me and i will try my best to share them on the forum.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 1, 2015)

A friend of mine wants to buy OPO, can I get one ISI ? I'll share back when I get invites too.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 1, 2015)

[MENTION=82898]Amey408[/MENTION] share with  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]


Updated: Happy to see the thread meeting the purpose for which it was created. At least our fellow forum members are getting invites as required.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks to [MENTION=163858]cooldude94[/MENTION] for invite. My friend has placed the order.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2015)

daemon1 said:


> whats the latest on yellow tint issue? Are new stock also have the same problem?



I have no yellow tint issue 

and the available space is 54GB where the heck 10GB used


----------



## amjath (Feb 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I have no yellow tint issue
> 
> and the available space is 54GB where the heck 10GB used



After formatting, system files etc. It is mentioned in the oneplus box it self


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> After formatting, system files etc. It is mentioned in the oneplus box it self



I tested earphones by playing ringtones but the sound is coming from speakers + earphones...is it normal ?


Global version is written outside but still OTA will be blocked by CM 
and also CM Logo is removed (Jan 15 batch)
and Charger is coming inside the Main Box (while it was outside earlier)
The White and Red box is sooo silky smooth and excellent packaging


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I tested earphones by playing ringtones but the sound is coming from speakers + earphones...is it normal ?



Yep, normal for any phone. Try playing a song in any music app instead.


----------



## amjath (Feb 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I tested earphones by playing ringtones but the sound is coming from speakers + earphones...is it normal ?
> 
> 
> Global version is written outside but still OTA will be blocked by CM
> ...



Like [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] said it is normal. It is the way the world works 

Charger is now inside the box so the box is thick


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> Like [MENTION=145143]
> Charger is now inside the box so the box is thick


ya the brown box which we tear using the OPO thread  is bigger now.

also I found that there is no Compass App in CyanogenMod OS 
they shud add one..I mean it has awesome clock,calculator & torch app then y not a compass


----------



## RCuber (Feb 2, 2015)

okay guys, I have decided to buy one for myself.. send me a Invite please


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

I need another invite for friend any one please can provide me one.


----------



## amjath (Feb 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> ya the brown box which we tear using the OPO thread  is bigger now.
> 
> also I found that there is no Compass App in CyanogenMod OS
> they shud add one..I mean it has awesome clock,calculator & torch app then y not a compass


These will be available in oxygenos I guess


----------



## RCuber (Feb 2, 2015)

PM Sent!!


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 3, 2015)

Have an Indian invite,if someone needs reply here,24 hrs left.


----------



## amjath (Feb 3, 2015)

Shared my invite to another old friend [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]


----------



## RCuber (Feb 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> Shared my invite to another old friend [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION]



Thanks. Ordered !! 

- - - Updated - - -

My Phone is out for delivery  but I have extra work today


----------



## vidhubhushan (Feb 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Thanks...
> Where do u live? Check the new pickup points given by Amazon. may be u can use the nearest pickup point



welcome friend. right now i am in Lucknow and they along with some others like fk are those GREAT SELLERS (read ST**ID) who off n on dispatch to my pincode and stop delivery as per their whims & fancies.


----------



## amjath (Feb 3, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Thanks. Ordered !!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My Phone is out for delivery  but I have extra work today



1 day delivery?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 3, 2015)

amjath said:


> 1 day delivery?


Yep...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2015)

Guys I tested Antutu Benchmark and got 48758 score but it says non-verified score...
I tried 3 times but same non-verified score
what is the problem ?


----------



## $hadow (Feb 4, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys I tested Antutu Benchmark and got 48758 score but it says non-verified score...
> I tried 3 times but same non-verified score
> what is the problem ?



You was connected to the internet at the time of finishing the benchmarks right?


----------



## amjath (Feb 4, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys I tested Antutu Benchmark and got 48758 score but it says non-verified score...
> I tried 3 times but same non-verified score
> what is the problem ?



check my link *www.digit.in/forum/reviews/189137-...-perfection-raw-images-bandwidth-warning.html
I cant see images in office


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 4, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys I tested Antutu Benchmark and got 48758 score but it says non-verified score...
> I tried 3 times but same non-verified score
> what is the problem ?


be connected to internet wifi/3g when launching the app and throughout the test.


----------



## Naveen.S (Feb 4, 2015)

Guys ! I need an invite. Shared a few already in this thread. I hope someone will share with me now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 4, 2015)

^^Okay I'll try again


----------



## Alien (Feb 4, 2015)

I need an invite for my friend. Anybody has one to share?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Guys ! I need an invite. Shared a few already in this thread. I hope someone will share with me now.



If you haven't got an invite yet, I have an invite with me.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 5, 2015)

My phone battery drains in like 12 hrs, I had to stop google now, location services and play services suppress awake, now its back to 3 day run time. Used to be 4 days earlier.


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> My phone battery drains in like 12 hrs, I had to stop google now, location services and play services suppress awake, now its back to 3 day run time. Used to be 4 days earlier.



Is your phone unlocked? Running CM11S?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

If anybody needs an invite, PM me quickly. Else it'll expire in around 26 hours.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> Is your phone unlocked? Running CM11S?


no i just run factory, its 11.0-XNPH44s.
you unlocked ? what build are you running?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

seriously, nobody needs an invite? -_-


----------



## amjath (Feb 5, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> no i just run factory, its 11.0-XNPH44s.
> you unlocked ? what build are you running?



Mine unlocked on the first day. Currently running CM12 official builds


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 5, 2015)

I tried by connecting Wifi 1st & then Antutu but still same issue of non verified score


----------



## reddead (Feb 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> seriously, nobody needs an invite? -_-



hi,
i am looking for an invite for a friend....let me know if it is still available.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

reddead said:


> hi,
> i am looking for an invite for a friend....let me know if it is still available.



Its still available. Mind if I claim the invite with my account and give you the code directly? (Just so that I can get more invites for the forum  )


----------



## reddead (Feb 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Its still available. Mind if I claim the invite with my account and give you the code directly? (Just so that I can get more invites for the forum  )



i have no idea what that means....will i have to share my amazon details?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

reddead said:


> i have no idea what that means....will i have to share my amazon details?



Oh no, I meant I would use the invite link to claim it on my oneplus account. Then I'll PM you the code which you can use directly on amazon's page for buying it.


----------



## reddead (Feb 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Oh no, I meant I would use the invite link to claim it on my oneplus account. Then I'll PM you the code which you can use directly on amazon's page for buying it.



ok no problem...but how long will the code be valid for? 48 hrs?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

reddead said:


> ok no problem...but how long will the code be valid for? 48 hrs?



I'm not sure. To claim the invite, 48 hours is the limit. But you should buy the phone as soon as you've got the code.

- - - Updated - - -

yeah, 2 days after claiming.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 5, 2015)

Just received an invite! Not sure if I want to buy it now though, MWC is just a month away.


----------



## reddead (Feb 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm not sure. To claim the invite, 48 hours is the limit. But you should buy the phone as soon as you've got the code.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> yeah, 2 days after claiming.



ok, i asked my friend, he is ready to buy it

-------------

just recieved an invite....thanks though


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

reddead said:


> ok, i asked my friend, he is ready to buy it
> 
> -------------
> 
> just recieved an invite....thanks though



so you have 2 invites now? 

Please delete PM if you don't want to use my code. Somebody else can use it then.

Dude please clarify if you aren't going to use it. It expires in one day (as shown on my oneplus account page)


----------



## reddead (Feb 5, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> so you have 2 invites now?
> 
> Please delete PM if you don't want to use my code. Somebody else can use it then.
> 
> Dude please clarify if you aren't going to use it. It expires in one day (as shown on my oneplus account page)



****...really sorry...just got a random invite from oneplus the moment i was talking to you...i have deleted the pm...sorry again bro


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

reddead said:


> ****...really sorry...just got a random invite from oneplus the moment i was talking to you...i have deleted the pm...sorry again bro



nah its ok.
I still have the invite code which* expires in one day*. If anybody is interested, PM me.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 5, 2015)

I just received another invite. That's 2 in one hour!  Maybe I should buy a lottery ticket today. 

If anyone wants an invite lemme know.


----------



## acidCow (Feb 5, 2015)

Even I just received 2 invites. Shared one with a friend. Anyone else want one?

*UPDATE : Got 2 each in two other email ID's. So total of 5 invites up for sharing. Whoa. *
*Update 2 : Shared one with [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION]. 4 left.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 5, 2015)

Ah the irony, we have the invites for giveaway, while people are buying invites on olx, ebay and quickr.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 5, 2015)

Give one to [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION]


----------



## acidCow (Feb 5, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Give one to [MENTION=34917]Naveen.S[/MENTION]



Done. PM'd him.


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 5, 2015)

got 2 + 2 invites. they r raining the invits now..


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 5, 2015)

Received a 3rd invite! Looks like they are clearing out stock or something.


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 5, 2015)

Please share on opo forum later if the invites remain unused


----------



## RCuber (Feb 6, 2015)

Got the invites. Please quote/tag me if you need one.

- - - Updated - - -

I got 7 total invites  one I have sent one to my friend. 

6 are up for grabs!!!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 6, 2015)

I got 7 invites too. Finally gave in and ordered one. Shared the rest on the OPO forums. Damn you Amazon and OnePlus!


----------



## acidCow (Feb 6, 2015)

Have 18 invites now. My inboxes are overflowing with invites.


----------



## reddead (Feb 6, 2015)

acidCow said:


> Have 18 invites now. My inboxes are overflowing with invites.



same here, i think their system broke or something...


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Got the invites. Please quote/tag me if you need one.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



I need one


----------



## arijitsinha (Feb 6, 2015)

@Everyone getting 9000+ invites , all are expired except the first one.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I need one


[strike]invite sent[/strike]
Expired.

All my codes have expired, except the one I gave to my friend yesterday!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2015)

I shared my code on FB.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

who else got a free invite left?


----------



## acidCow (Feb 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> who else got a free invite left?


I have a lot.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 6, 2015)

acidCow said:


> I have a lot.



PM me one if you can please.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 6, 2015)

$hadow said:


> PM me one if you can please.



Check pm. The person with whom I shared it is busy in office.


----------



## Dr. House (Feb 8, 2015)

After using two months of Oneplus One. I would say my old Nexus 4 was far better in terms of quality and performance.


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 8, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> After using two months of Oneplus One. I would say my old Nexus 4 was far better in terms of quality and performance.


In what ways? 
Because design of oneplus and purely on performance basis it should perform better.


----------



## josin (Feb 9, 2015)

Amazon.in: OnePlus One: Electronics

no more invites hasseles on feb 10 at 10 Am...just login and get your one

- - - Updated - - -



Dr. House said:


> After using two months of Oneplus One. I would say my old Nexus 4 was far better in terms of quality and performance.



i have both the phones....both on custom roms....I have to say you are wrong on this aspect. Nexus is a dam good phone but not as much as the one.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

Got the phone thanks for the invites guys.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2015)

josin said:


> Amazon.in: OnePlus One: Electronics
> 
> no more invites hasseles on feb 10 at 10 Am...just login and get your one


till stocks lasts 
and I m sure maximum buyers will be the sellers selling @higher price on eBay 

- - - Updated - - -



Dr. House said:


> After using two months of Oneplus One. I would say my old Nexus 4 was far better in terms of quality and performance.



Kidding right 

People are making comparison with Nexus 6 vs OPO and u r doing it with Nexus 4


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 9, 2015)

Just got my new OnePlus One! Came with a nano-sim tray though, so I'll have to get a micro sim tray for it now as I'm keeping my good old nexus 4 as a backup. Also got the official OPO flip cover.


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2015)

[MENTION=4168]bikramjitkar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] Congrats  

Atleast unlock boot-loader before using the device. Since boot-loader unlock will wipe entire device


----------



## vinay19882 (Feb 9, 2015)

acidCow said:


> I have a lot.



I need to order it now..I want the phone tomorrow..So anyone has invite today..I know tomorrow no need of invite..

But I want to order it right now..

Pm me..It's really urgent..


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Just got my new OnePlus One! Came with a nano-sim tray though, so I'll have to get a micro sim tray for it now as I'm keeping my good old nexus 4 as a backup. Also got the official OPO flip cover.


Congrats...
I got both microsim & nanosim tray 
btw u got cover free with OPO ?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Congrats...
> I got both microsim & nanosim tray
> btw u got cover free with OPO ?



Thanks. Bought the cover separately for 699 bucks. Very good quality and automatically turns the screen on/off when flipped.

Ok, I feel like a complete retard now. In all my excitement, I forgot that the micro sim tray was inside the phone itself, while I was searching the damn box.


----------



## bgeing (Feb 9, 2015)

Good news for buyers whoever waiting for an "invite" to buy OPO...

I got an email telling 'No invite needed, can buy OPO Feb 10, tomorrow at 10AM' directly till stock lasts. 
Just telling this for benefit of others, am not buying one though .


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2015)

I was preparing for tomorrows sale and getting my amazon account updated then something struck me. How good is the OPO official rom? Is it stable?

The reason I am asking is that I have an enterprise software installed in my phone that comes from my client. It generates a digital pin every time I login to the client virtual machine. The pin provides a two step authentication. And installing it is a hassle, repeatedly  calling customer care to get hash key, unlock account, generate new has key if installing in a new phone etc etc. It is not possible for me to flash my phone, not even once in a blue moon. I need OTA and OTA only.

So in this regard how stable is the current official ROM(non cyanogen)?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> I was preparing for tomorrows sale and getting my amazon account updated then something struck me. How good is the OPO official rom? Is it stable?
> 
> The reason I am asking is that I have an enterprise software installed in my phone that comes from my client. It generates a digital pin every time I login to the client virtual machine. The pin provides a two step authentication. And installing it is a hassle, repeatedly  calling customer care to get hash key, unlock account, generate new has key if installing in a new phone etc etc. It is not possible for me to flash my phone, not even once in a blue moon. I need OTA and OTA only.
> 
> So in this regard how stable is the current official ROM(non cyanogen)?



I think the official ROM is still in alpha stage. The devices are still shipping with Cyanogen, so the official ROM is obviously not ready for production. Better hold off for now if you don't want to flash.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> So in this regard how stable is the current official ROM(non cyanogen)?



Its still in testing phase and will be launched in beta or final build soon.


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> I think the official ROM is still in alpha stage. The devices are still shipping with Cyanogen, so the official ROM is obviously not ready for production. Better hold off for now if you don't want to flash.


Guess no OPO for me. Will wait for next gen I guess.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Its still in testing phase and will be launched in beta or final build soon.


I'll wait for the reviews and jump to O+2.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=4168]bikramjitkar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] Congrats
> 
> Atleast unlock boot-loader before using the device. Since boot-loader unlock will wipe entire device



I'm unable to install the USB drivers for my OPO in Windows 7 as it says "no drivers found" when I point it to the driver folder. Did you use any other drivers? These drivers worked fine with my Nexus 4.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> [MENTION=4168]bikramjitkar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] Congrats
> 
> Atleast unlock boot-loader before using the device. Since boot-loader unlock will wipe entire device



The device is for a family member. And yeah I also advice the sam to everyone to unlock the bootloader after purchase. So will be doing it soon.


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> Guess no OPO for me. Will wait for next gen I guess.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



CM12s is very near,
Today their was an OTA update for CM11s fixing all the issues and bugs with swiftkey and maxxaudio as bonus

- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> I'm unable to install the USB drivers for my OPO in Windows 7 as it says "no drivers found" when I point it to the driver folder. Did you use any other drivers? These drivers worked fine with my Nexus 4.



Hope this will help you out 
*forums.oneplus.net/threads/guide-oneplus-one-how-to-unlock-bootloader-install-custom-recovery-and-root.64487/


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> CM12s is very near,
> Today their was an OTA update for CM11s fixing all the issues and bugs with swiftkey and maxxaudio as bonus
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Finally got it working by installing the Samsung ADB driver instead of the Google one.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2015)

amjath said:


> *Today their was an OTA update for CM11s fixing all the issues and bugs with swiftkey and maxxaudio as bonus
> *


for Indian OPO users ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> for Indian OPO users ?


I thought CM abandoned India?


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> for Indian OPO users ?





tkin said:


> I thought CM abandoned India?



Yes to Indian users as well, their IMEI restriction is from CM12s only. People running CM11s please confirm

- - - Updated - - -

Or check via VPN


----------



## Dr. House (Feb 9, 2015)

When and how would I get a fixed CM12s ROM final version in my OnePlus One that I bought from amazon.in?


----------



## amjath (Feb 9, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> When and how would I get a fixed CM12s ROM final version in my OnePlus One that I bought from amazon.in?


It's not yet released and Indian users will not get ota as well.  So you need to flash manually


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 9, 2015)

Got mail from one plus one. You can buy it without invite


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2015)

just checked in settings > system updates

Damn...no new updates found 

this is on stock CM11s


----------



## $hadow (Feb 9, 2015)

Buy the phone tomorrow without any invite. Only for tomorrow offer as of now.


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> just checked in settings > system updates
> 
> Damn...no new updates found
> 
> this is on stock CM11s



I'm sorry and its because its not official yet


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2015)

Damn this Gorilla glass 3 is not 100% scratch proof

there is very small scratch (line of hair size) on top of my screen and I thinks its due to wear & tear in my pocket.

Dust and Sand are two major culprits of scratches....
though the scratch is visible when viewed in light reflection


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Damn this Gorilla glass 3 is not 100% scratch proof
> 
> there is very small scratch (line of hair size) on top of my screen and I thinks its due to wear & tear in my pocket.
> 
> ...



Yes it does GG3 can avoid knife scratches but no dust and tiny sand. hope GG4 has some improvements.


----------



## amjath (Feb 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> just checked in settings > system updates
> 
> Damn...no new updates found
> 
> this is on stock CM11s


I checked with VPN today no ota available.  I'm  back  to cm12


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2015)

^^No problemo

updated with manual zip file (145mb)  yesterday night


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> I checked with VPN today no ota available.  I'm  back  to cm12



Is CM12 completely stable as a daily driver? Also, is there any effect on the battery life?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 11, 2015)

I got the OTA updates  
Else would have flashed the updated zip. Well never mind. happily lazy.

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> Damn this Gorilla glass 3 is not 100% scratch proof
> there is very small scratch (line of hair size) on top of my screen and I thinks its due to wear & tear in my pocket.
> Dust and Sand are two major culprits of scratches....
> though the scratch is visible when viewed in light reflection



Should be the sand, I have mishandled my phone big time, dropped multiple times. no screen guards. Its still fine.
Just clear your pockets/bags!


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2015)

I heard that every Tuesday people would be able to buy OPO without a invite. is it true?


----------



## tkin (Feb 11, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I heard that every Tuesday people would be able to buy OPO without a invite. is it true?


I saw it for the international version, not sure about India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 11, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I heard that every Tuesday people would be able to buy OPO without a invite. is it true?



I don't think India will have the same.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 11, 2015)

Funny thing at office. Everyone were like "eh.. OnePlus One?"  never heard about it. must be cheap.. WTF 22K for that??? 

Best one was "Y U NO TAKE MOTO G!!!"

now everyone is pinging me for an invite


----------



## amjath (Feb 11, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Funny thing at office. Everyone were like "eh.. OnePlus One?"  never heard about it. must be cheap.. WTF 22K for that???
> 
> Best one was "Y U NO TAKE MOTO G!!!"
> 
> now everyone is pinging me for an invite


 one of my colleague thought they are giving 2 phones (1+1) for 22k when he saw it in newspaper


bikramjitkar said:


> Is CM12 completely stable as a daily driver? Also, is there any effect on the battery life?


Rock solid daily driver and good battery life. Some nightly may cause bring back some bugs. I usually look into the below thread and then download delta updates via cyandelta.

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/instruction-cm12-nightlies-official.229824/

Wait for a week or 2 to see oxygen os or cm12s


----------



## vampiredevil (Feb 11, 2015)

Nice to see a thread like this to help each other for invites 
I work for amazon warehouse systems...In case anyone faces problems for any deliveries in mumbai location, drop me a personal message and i can have a look 

Cheers.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 11, 2015)

vampiredevil said:


> Nice to see a thread like this to help each other for invites
> I work for amazon warehouse systems...In case anyone faces problems for any deliveries in mumbai location, drop me a personal message and i can have a look
> 
> Cheers.



Ahh thank you. Great to see you here.
Got some friends who handle logistics for Kolkata? Amazon is damn slow to ship there, and I dont understand why Kolkata is considered a remote cod location (saw that in the tag of shipments!).
Anyway, welcome to the Digit forums and boy, we are glad to have you here!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Feb 11, 2015)

mukherjee said:


> Ahh thank you. Great to see you here.
> Got some friends who handle logistics for Kolkata? Amazon is damn slow to ship there, and I dont understand why Kolkata is considered a remote cod location (saw that in the tag of shipments!).
> Anyway, welcome to the Digit forums and boy, we are glad to have you here!



I'm also from Kolkata and Amazon's service has been pretty ok for me so far. Got my OPO in a couple of days, excluding the weekend. Not as fast as Flipkart but pretty reliable so far.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 11, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> I'm also from Kolkata and Amazon's service has been pretty ok for me so far. Got my OPO in a couple of days, excluding the weekend. Not as fast as Flipkart but pretty reliable so far.



Agreed. But they take too much time to prepare and ship, and the courier partner they use, wayyy lazier than ekart. 
Enough OT for now.

So, how many got the OPO on 10th without invites?

Surprising, there is still the invite-less OPO in my cart(didnt hv the cash ) and now it says 14th Feb, ideas anyone?


----------



## amjath (Feb 12, 2015)

mukherjee said:


> Agreed. But they take too much time to prepare and ship, and the courier partner they use, wayyy lazier than ekart.
> Enough OT for now.
> 
> So, how many got the OPO on 10th without invites?
> ...



Ahhh I plan to do the same, add one to my cart and help others to get it but bloody work


----------



## RCuber (Feb 12, 2015)

Noticed the battery on my phone getting stuck at 96% when charging. looks like many have faced this problem acording to OPO and XDA forum. I have just rebooted my phone and reconnected the charger and looks like its now getting charged properly.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 12, 2015)

I got the OTA update, but forgot to uncheck the "update cm recovery" option, now I don't think I have root. I had just rooted the phone before the update. Trying to flash supersu failed with a signature error or something. I had previously used the same file from the memory.

EDIT: Boot loader was replaced and hence I was not able to install supersu. reflashed TWRP and Supersu and it worked.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 12, 2015)

So guys what do you think, with all the OPOs being offered without an invite both locally here and globally, is one plus two just around the corner?


----------



## amjath (Feb 12, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> So guys what do you think, with all the OPOs being offered without an invite both locally here and globally, is one plus two just around the corner?


Carl Pei said this on an interview that before one plus 2 goes officially they will make push all oneplus one without an invite.
So its just a beginning, later we can buy without an invite any day. But there will be no price drop whatsoever.


----------



## vampiredevil (Feb 12, 2015)

mukherjee said:


> Ahh thank you. Great to see you here.
> Got some friends who handle logistics for Kolkata? Amazon is damn slow to ship there, and I dont understand why Kolkata is considered a remote cod location (saw that in the tag of shipments!).
> Anyway, welcome to the Digit forums and boy, we are glad to have you here!



Haha, thanks for the welcome buddy. Little idea about Kolkata logistics team dude but I will let the Kolkata warehouse team know about this. Any order reference no. you have for easy tracking? As far as I remember Kolkata roads are way more complicated than Mumbai and last minute deliveries are really a pain 
At Mumbai we are still in process of implementing 2-4 days deliveries for most products but still a long way to go


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2015)

Guys I have a query

which do you think has good sound quality ?
1. ViperFx Android
2. xLoud from Sony
3. Beats Audio
4. AudioFx with MaxxAudio
5. Any other u know ?

previously I was listening Beats in HTC and found it to be excellent.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys I have a query
> 
> which do you think has good sound quality ?
> 1. ViperFx Android
> ...


Beats effects were fake.  They deliberately downgraded the normal sound and enhanced it when using beats.  Google it


----------



## amjath (Feb 12, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys I have a query
> 
> which do you think has good sound quality ?
> 1. ViperFx Android
> ...



AudioFx with MaxxAudio


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 12, 2015)

What are Rumors of One Plus Two? 
I should wait for it or go for One Plus One?

And Every tuesday without invite is in India?

Yellow screen tint issue is resolved ?


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 12, 2015)

From what I heard...(or have seen)...on 14th Feb we are going to have an invite free sale of OPO...

*i.imgur.com/gN87m0u.jpg


----------



## Mizanurification (Feb 13, 2015)

mukherjee said:


> Ahh thank you. Great to see you here.
> Got some friends who handle logistics for Kolkata? Amazon is damn slow to ship there, and I dont understand why Kolkata is considered a remote cod location (saw that in the tag of shipments!).
> Anyway, welcome to the Digit forums and boy, we are glad to have you here!



This. IDK why a metro city like Kolkata doesn't have 1-2 day delivery system. Ordered on 10th and the estimated delivery date was changed from 16th to 21st.  

Another shipment is stuck at Maheshtala for last 5 days. It  wasn't so bad earlier though.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 13, 2015)

Mizanurification said:


> This. IDK why a metro city like Kolkata doesn't have 1-2 day delivery system. Ordered on 10th and the estimated delivery date was changed from 16th to 21st.
> 
> Another shipment is stuck at Maheshtala for last 5 days. It  wasn't so bad earlier though.



Agree wholeheartedly. My yureka took *7* days to arrive


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 13, 2015)

Have a 1+1 invite if sm1 needs.


----------



## bgeing (Feb 13, 2015)

I too received an invite, can share if someone needs. 

Perhaps the value for an 'Invite' has gone now as it was earlier, since now any1 can get it easily.

As our FMs said here it looks like they're clearing their prevailing stock like moto-g did prior to release the 2nd gen moto-g. in case of moto they've reduced the price by 2k.


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 13, 2015)

I have an invite. Anybody?


----------



## RCuber (Feb 13, 2015)

I got a invite too.


----------



## polupoka (Feb 13, 2015)

I have too


----------



## YuvRaj Lamba (Feb 13, 2015)

I need a invite to buy one plus one.. please


----------



## polupoka (Feb 13, 2015)

Dear fanboy/girl,

Whoop whoop! You have just received an invite to purchase the OnePlus One at*Amazon.in.

To use this invite, please follow this link to claim it as yours (you have less than 48 hours to do so):*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INEG-65FU-UX9V-ZVK7. If you haven't yet registered your account, no problem. Just follow this link:*account.oneplus.net/sign-up

Remember that this invite can only be used for orders shipping to India.

The invite will expire 48 hours from when we sent this email, not necessarily when you received it, please claim it as soon as possible as expired invites are not re-activated.

Enjoy!


----------



## polupoka (Feb 13, 2015)

Dear fanboy/girl,

Whoop whoop! You have just received an invite to purchase the OnePlus One.

To use this invite, please follow this link to claim it as yours (you have less than 24h to do so):*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/GLRP-F09E-XN1Q-BHND. If you haven't yet registered your account, no problem. Just follow this link:*account.oneplus.net/sign-up

Remember that this invite can only be used for orders shipping to Austria, Belgium, Canada, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Italy, Netherlands, Portugal, Spain, Sweden, Taiwan, United Kingdom, and United States.

The invite will expire 24 hours from when we sent this email, not necessarily when you received it, please claim it as soon as possible as expired invites are not re-activated.

Enjoy!


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 15, 2015)

I need an invite please.
Any Awesome person?


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> I need an invite please.
> Any Awesome person?



you will buy it today itself?


----------



## polupoka (Feb 15, 2015)

My invite was valid since 4.53pm


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 15, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> you will buy it today itself?


Yeah, I'm going to buy it for my Dad


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 16, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> Yeah, I'm going to buy it for my Dad


Still in need of an invite?I have one.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey does anyone here have a spare invite?Need to buy one for a relative.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone needs an invite?


----------



## bgeing (Feb 16, 2015)

^ I had one but its expired. 
Wait till tomorrow, as per OPO every Tuesday from 10am they have sale without an invite at amazon.in.


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 16, 2015)

Anyone else has an invite?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 16, 2015)

hey could you guys please share an invite?I swear to return the favour. Thanks


----------



## Alien (Feb 16, 2015)

Have an invite. Anyone needs one?


----------



## kamikaz (Feb 16, 2015)

Ok I have one invite yet again, recieved one two days back which expired and on back of it I have another, anyone who wants pm me


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 16, 2015)

One invite up for grabs


----------



## elafanto (Feb 16, 2015)

One more from here. If anyone wants?


----------



## nomad47 (Feb 16, 2015)

Received two invitations back to back...on same email id. It seems One plus is clearing stocks. One plus two might come sooner then expected


----------



## polupoka (Feb 16, 2015)

MY 5TH INVITE SHARING 

Dear fanboy/girl,
 Whoop whoop! You have just received an invite to purchase the OnePlus One at Amazon.in.
 To use this invite, please follow this link to claim it as yours (you have less than 48 hours to do so): *account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INVA-O3HF-F6IU-VT5S. If you haven't yet registered your account, no problem. Just follow this link: *account.oneplus.net/sign-up
 Remember that this invite can only be used for orders shipping to India.
 The invite will expire 48 hours from when we sent this email, not  necessarily when you received it, please claim it as soon as possible as  expired invites are not re-activated.
 Enjoy!

VALID TILL "18/02/2015 8.12 PM"


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 16, 2015)

Can anyone pls provide me with an invite?


----------



## polupoka (Feb 16, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Can anyone pls provide me with an invite?



see my previous post!!!!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 17, 2015)

polupoka said:


> see my previous post!!!!



Hey..I tried yours..says somebody already claimed your invite


----------



## polupoka (Feb 17, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey..I tried yours..says somebody already claimed your invite


Ohhh!! .he Didnt got time to tell me!


----------



## cooldude94 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have an invite if anyone wants


----------



## Adityag (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey guys I got one India specific invite to share as well
Validity from now approx 1.5 days...


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2015)

Anybody Need an Invite ?

PM me  ASAP


----------



## Adityag (Feb 17, 2015)

Why is everyone getting invites!! Lol
They should do open sales now.. Supply is more than demand I guess...


----------



## Dr. House (Feb 17, 2015)

amjath said:


> It's not yet released and Indian users will not get ota as well.  So you need to flash manually



So if next time when 5.1 version will come of android I would have to flash manually again.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 17, 2015)

Invite shared by [MENTION=125993]Alien[/MENTION]. Thank you.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2015)

I've got PM from [MENTION=294461]abhigeek[/MENTION]
so shared my invite with him


----------



## amjath (Feb 17, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> So if next time when 5.1 version will come of android I would have to flash manually again.



Yes, also same for new ROM release for 5.0 itself if they are resolving bugs


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm Stuck.
I ordered OPO in dec on COD.

Now today I'm ordering on same address. Its saying COD is not available.
What the Hell??


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 17, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> I'm Stuck.
> I ordered OPO in dec on COD.
> 
> Now today I'm ordering on same address. Its saying COD is not available.
> What the Hell??


Contact Amazon CC


----------



## $hadow (Feb 17, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> I'm Stuck.
> I ordered OPO in dec on COD.
> 
> Now today I'm ordering on same address. Its saying COD is not available.
> What the Hell??



They must have changed the courier. They did the same to me as they started to send with indiapost.


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 18, 2015)

I ordered it to wrong address.
Then cancel it.
Losing invite in process


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 18, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> I ordered it to wrong address.
> Then cancel it.
> Losing invite in process



check pm if you haven't got another invite, i'm sending one invite.


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] 
I'm not using OPO invite 

So, Share this with somebody.
i'll get OPO some another day


----------



## Alien (Feb 19, 2015)

Have 3 invites. Anybody wants one?


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 19, 2015)

Invite available. Drop a pm with mail ID.


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 19, 2015)

3 invites to share...reply if you need one.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2015)

I need one, already sent a PM to Alien


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 19, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I need one, already sent a PM to Alien


Share your email id via pm if Alien does not reply.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 19, 2015)

rock2702 said:


> Share your email id via pm if Alien does not reply.



I got a invite from my colleague. Thanks for helping me  you can share it with others members


----------



## isas123 (Feb 19, 2015)

*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INJI-AV3E-ZNMN-MOHA

Here is the invite.....


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 19, 2015)

[MENTION=139386]isas123[/MENTION] don't drop invite on thread.
Send invite via PM


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 19, 2015)

if anyone wants an invite,then  do pm me. got 3 sharable invites now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2015)

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/its-the-moment-youve-been-waiting-for.270886/

16GB version coming to India


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

Unless there is a drastic difference in pricing 64Gb variant is a VFM.


----------



## RCuber (Feb 20, 2015)

Got my brothers phone delivered today morning. it was delivered in less than 11 hrs after placing order. standard shipping


----------



## SunE (Feb 20, 2015)

Got 3 invites to share. Less than 24hr remaining. Please PM me if you want it.


----------



## Dr. House (Feb 21, 2015)

It is really annoying that my phone vibrates while notification even though I untick vibrate on notification. The new update didn't fix this issue. Any help?

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Yes, also same for new ROM release for 5.0 itself if they are resolving bugs



So there is no automatic OTA updates in any custom ROM? That's really sad.


----------



## isas123 (Feb 22, 2015)

*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INJI-AV3E-ZNMN-MOHA


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2015)

Any one got CM11S and CM12 nightly working with MultiROM ? My Cm12 is secondary and is having boot loop. PA Kitkat works fine.


----------



## amjath (Feb 22, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> It is really annoying that my phone vibrates while notification even though I untick vibrate on notification. The new update didn't fix this issue. Any help?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Custom Roms? If you mean LiquidSmooth, CM12, OMNI, PA then not in early stages but there is in later nightlies. If you mean CM12S then no


----------



## RCuber (Feb 22, 2015)

I think I am getting too overboard with my OnePlus One. Dual booted CM11s & CM12 with MultiROM  

I was getting boot loops on CM12 when I had installed in as my secondary. 
These are the steps I used to install both. 
I used MultiBoot recovery. 

1. Made a copy of my Internal CM11s to secondary 
2. Made sure my copied ROM booted fine.
3. Wiped Internal 
4. Installed CM12 + Gapps on Internal
5. Swapped Internal and Secondary 

Both are booting fine and fully functional.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2015)

so 16GB version is launched @19k on Amazon.in


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

It is looking a sweet deal at 19k


----------



## RCuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Product Link for OnePlus One 16GB Model


----------



## $hadow (Feb 23, 2015)

Why are they not killing this invite thing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 2, 2015)

Got an invite to share. Whoever wants it, PM me your email id.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 2, 2015)

I got a invite too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 3, 2015)

PSA: you can buy without the invite today: OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black)- Invite Only: Amazon.in: Amazon.in


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 4, 2015)

Have 4 more invites to share...


----------



## ECE0105 (Mar 4, 2015)

I've sent you a PM.

Thanks.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Mar 4, 2015)

I have some invites.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2015)

Got a invite, anyone in need?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2015)

Got two more invites.. PM me the email if you want.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi can anyone send one invite to this mail ID?


Spoiler



~snipped~



Thanks in advance.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 6, 2015)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]: my invites have expired. also remove the email id. communicate via PM


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 6, 2015)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION]: my invites have expired. also remove the email id. communicate via PM



It would seem spamming PMing everyone here.

Let me try that too.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 6, 2015)

[MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] sent you the invite mate.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 6, 2015)

rock2702 said:


> [MENTION=870]rhitwick[/MENTION] sent you the invite mate.



Thanks dude. That was quick!
 [MENTION=4168]bikramjitkar[/MENTION] and [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] guys I've got the invite. I've requested you earlier, please don't waste your one on me.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

^^Oh I was sad that I was not able to help.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 8, 2015)

I need an invite for a friend, is it ok to ask for one Here? Will I need to give my friends email Id?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I need an invite for a friend, is it ok to ask for one Here? Will I need to give my friends email Id?



Don't worry if you are unable to get an invite. There is open sale on Tuesdays at 2 PM.


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 8, 2015)

Is an invite valid globally, or is it region specific? If one of you were to benevolently give me an invite, would I be required to purchase a OnePlus One device only on *Amazon India*, or can I purchase the device on *Amazon UK*?
 

Also, for how long is an invite valid?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2015)

insaneYLN said:


> Is an invite valid globally, or is it region specific? If one of you were to benevolently give me an invite, would I be required to purchase a OnePlus One device only on *Amazon India*, or can I purchase the device on *Amazon UK*?
> 
> 
> Also, for how long is an invite valid?



India specific invites will work for amazon.in only. Invite is valid for 2 days after you've claimed it.


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> India specific invites will work for amazon.in only. Invite is valid for 2 days after you've claimed it.


  @SaiyanGoku, thank you very much for your prompt response.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok, i'll tell my friend to try to buy the OPO tomorrow at 2 PM.

Btw is the invite like a piece of code that needs to be entered into the form on the Amazon OPO page itself ? Can I buy the phone anytime if I have the code?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 9, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Ok, i'll tell my friend to try to buy the OPO tomorrow at 2 PM.
> 
> Btw is the invite like a piece of code that needs to be entered into the form on the Amazon OPO page itself ? Can I buy the phone anytime if I have the code?


Yes and yes


----------



## RCuber (Mar 9, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Ok, i'll tell my friend to try to buy the OPO tomorrow at 2 PM.
> 
> Btw is the invite like a piece of code that needs to be entered into the form on the Amazon OPO page itself ? Can I buy the phone anytime if I have the code?



First you need to claim a invite which is sent by your friend. Once you claim that invite (Amazon Invite), you will receive another new code, you need to put use this code in Amazon. 
you will have 48 hrs to buy the phone once you get the Amazon Invite.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

And if you have decided to buy the phone 48 hours will be enough time to click buy now.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't worry if you are unable to get an invite. There is open sale on Tuesdays at 2 PM.



Every tuesday ? Its almost 2 PM now. lets see.

- - - Updated - - -

No open sale 

Can anyone please give me an invite? Asking for a friend.


----------



## insaneYLN (Mar 10, 2015)

The OnePlus One is available for purchase as part of the _Open Sales_ on a Tuesday, in the United Kingdom.
*oneplus.net/uk/one


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

Now the device is available at 16 more countries to buy from.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 10, 2015)

I need one invite as soon as possible for a friend, if anyone has one to spare kindly consider my request


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 10, 2015)

can anyone tell me one plus one dual sim model is available???


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> can anyone tell me one plus one dual sim model is available???



No Dual Sim version now or in the future hopefully. Dev support takes a hit when dual sim phones are concerned.


----------



## SunE (Mar 11, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> No Dual Sim version now or in the future hopefully. Dev support takes a hit when dual sim phones are concerned.


 Now that Android 5.1 officially supports multi SIMs, this might change.

Now I've been using a Nexus 5 since Feb 2014. Ever since the OPO came out, I've been mesmerized by it.What I wanted to ask you guys is that is it worth it to sell my Nexus 5 now and buy a One? Only reason I wanna change is because I'm a huge fan of big screen phones(proud owner of OG Note) and I'm bored with my Nexus. But then again nothing beats the experience of owning a Nexus. So what would you do if you were in my place?


----------



## amjath (Mar 11, 2015)

Wait for 18 month period (software update cycle), till then new one plus device will be out. Then decide


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 11, 2015)

SunE said:


> Now that Android 5.1 officially supports multi SIMs, this might change.
> 
> Now I've been using a Nexus 5 since Feb 2014. Ever since the OPO came out, I've been mesmerized by it.What I wanted to ask you guys is that is it worth it to sell my Nexus 5 now and buy a One? Only reason I wanna change is because I'm a huge fan of big screen phones(proud owner of OG Note) and I'm bored with my Nexus. But then again nothing beats the experience of owning a Nexus. So what would you do if you were in my place?



Nexus 5 is already a powerful phone, so no point in doing that. Had you been upgrading from a previous gen entry level or mid ranger phone, that would've been a different case.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 12, 2015)

OPO available now at amazon without invite( happy hour deal )


----------



## mitraark (Mar 12, 2015)

I dont see any happy hour deal 

- - - Updated - - -

Oh yes the 16 GB version white one!


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

I still prefer 64 gb variant.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 12, 2015)

mitraark said:


> I dont see any happy hour deal
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh yes the 16 GB version white one!



I have an invite, PM me your email Id.

Edit: Don't bother, I'm PMing you the invite instead.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 12, 2015)

Crap I already got the invite from OnePlus forums  But thanks for the PM, sorry for wasting it.

If anyone else wants the invite I'll forward SaiyanGoku's PM to you/


----------



## Dr. House (Mar 13, 2015)

March 26 is the date for CM 12S final release.


----------



## kaz (Mar 14, 2015)

Guys need an OPO international invite..Please share with me if you have one..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 14, 2015)

guys i also need one invite going to buy this one..


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2015)

CM12S official release date for OPO: March 30
OxgenOS release date: March 27


----------



## mail2maverick (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi, can someone share an invite with me plz. Thank you.


----------



## abhigeek (Mar 18, 2015)

I got invite.
Anybody want invite?

- - - Updated - - -

PM me


----------



## vishy.turbo (Mar 18, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> I got invite.
> Anybody want invite?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Hi, Abhi. Can you share one invite with me plz ?


----------



## Gollum (Mar 19, 2015)

Does anyone have an Invite. I need one pleeeeeaaaase


----------



## rupeshwar (Mar 19, 2015)

Want to buy 16GB model, can someone share an invite with me please.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 20, 2015)

Got a global invite if someone needs.


----------



## Naveen.S (Mar 21, 2015)

Received an email from OnePlus. Open Sale on March 24. Both models will be available.



			
				OnePlus said:
			
		

> Dear friends,
> 
> If you’ve been looking for a OnePlus invite, the search is over! Starting Tuesday, March 24 at 10:00 am, our fans in India can buy the 64GB Sandstone Black or 16GB Silk White OnePlus One on Amazon India without invites. What to do now? Mark your calendars and share the good news! But, come Tuesday, you'd better act fast - this special event is only open for a limited time and while stocks last.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajaymailed (Mar 21, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Received an email from OnePlus. Open Sale on March 24. Both models will be available.


was waiting for this opportunity since long. I missed the last two open sales. Looking to buy it for my wife. She has a iPhone 4S. She uses camera a lot and iPhone cameras beat some the best android flagships till date especially in low light.  Galaxy Alpha, IPhone 6, Note 3 Neo are used by others in our family. I use a rooted galaxy s3 CyanogenMod 
Everything in One Plus One is absolutely mind blowing for its price. But how would its camera fare against flagship phones worth above 30K.


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Mar 23, 2015)

Pretty well IMO. Still, have a look

- - - Updated - - -

One Plus 2 looks interesting


----------



## $hadow (Mar 24, 2015)

So no invite needed to purchase the phone today.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 26, 2015)

OnePlus One users in India to get CM12S OTA update - Tech2


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2015)

DR-One


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 27, 2015)

Got one invite for 64 GB Sandstone Black india specific. Anyone want it?? PM me.


----------



## bgeing (Mar 27, 2015)

In a 3hour gap yesterday evening I got 'three' invites to my mail. strange !!!


----------



## kaz (Mar 27, 2015)

Sharing my 3rd invite here :
*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/IN0Q-CNJP-EMX7-TEZX
*ENJOY*


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2015)

Oxygen disappointed, let's see what cyanogen brings. Remember Indians gets cm12s via ota


----------



## RCuber (Mar 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> Oxygen disappointed, let's see what cyanogen brings. Remember Indians gets cm12s via ota


umm what about Oxygen?


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2015)

RCuber said:


> umm what about Oxygen?



Carl said we will get it  on or before 27th but missed because of certification issue. No future date as of now. 

This thread gets updated regularly with updates


----------



## ajayritik (Mar 30, 2015)

Guys anyone here who already owns one Plus one? Just to check on some reviews.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> Carl said we will get it  on or before 27th but missed because of certification issue. No future date as of now.
> 
> This thread gets updated regularly with updates



Yes, deadlines cannot be met many times due to different issues. I don't understand why people are whining in OPO form regarding Lollipop. i'm running CM12 from past 1 month as my daily driver without any major issues.

- - - Updated - - -



ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone here who already owns one Plus one? Just to check on some reviews.



um.. saar, many here owns teh One Plus One  . there are loads of reviews on the interwebs.. do some research.


----------



## Renny (Mar 30, 2015)

*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INTL-HJGT-YFRB-UHEV


----------



## amjath (Mar 30, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys anyone here who already owns one Plus one? Just to check on some reviews.



check my okayish review in review section

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> Yes, deadlines cannot be met many times due to different issues. I don't understand why people are whining in OPO form regarding Lollipop. i'm running CM12 from past 1 month as my daily driver without any major issues.



There are 2 major people in OPO forum who are creating these issues one is whiners and other one is Cupcakes


----------



## bikramjitkar (Mar 30, 2015)

I had used Lollipop for over a month on my Nexus 4 before getting the OPO and I don't miss it at all. I would rather have them roll out a finished product than a buggy mess like Lollipop was at launch.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 30, 2015)

Have 3 shareable Indian invites.


----------



## isas123 (Mar 31, 2015)

*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INUR-8IYQ-QJXC-T6VM

Here is the invite enjoy


----------



## RCuber (Mar 31, 2015)

Tomorrow is open sale. (seriously)


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 1, 2015)

When is lollipop coming on Oneplus?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 1, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> When is lollipop coming on Oneplus?



It was suppose to come out in March, but is delayed. should be released in a few weeks

- - - Updated - - -

BTW.. Oneplus new product will be a Drone 
*www.facebook.com/video.php?v=649731231799352&video_source=pages_finch_main_video


----------



## amjath (Apr 2, 2015)

Anyone needs a Indian specific invite?


----------



## Adityag (Apr 2, 2015)

Valid for about 40 hours from now:

*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INAY-JBNN-EDAC-EITX


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 3, 2015)

Adityag said:


> Valid for about 40 hours from now:
> 
> *account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INAY-JBNN-EDAC-EITX



i will be using this, thanks.


----------



## kaz (Apr 3, 2015)

Giving away my fifth invite..Anyone interested?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 4, 2015)

*oneplus.net/bg/oxygenos

OxygenOS is here [Installation Guide]

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/oxygenos-is-here-installation-guide.289398/


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2015)

There seems to be some kind of an issue with google play services again. Its keeping my phone awake the entire time and eating up battery. Is anyone else facing this issue?


----------



## amjath (Apr 5, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> *oneplus.net/bg/oxygenos
> 
> OxygenOS is here [Installation Guide]
> 
> *forums.oneplus.net/threads/oxygenos-is-here-installation-guide.289398/


Don't reflash 11s from oxygen os. Phone gets hard bricked.

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/warning-dont-try-and-reflash-cm11s-from-oxygenos-fastboot.290136/

BTW i'm not flashing oxygen anyway. No privacy guard, no additional features. Cm12s will come within a week.


----------



## amjath (Apr 5, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> There seems to be some kind of an issue with google play services again. Its keeping my phone awake the entire time and eating up battery. Is anyone else facing this issue?


Not anymore in cm12.

Tried restarting the phone?

If problem persists, turn off location 
And location reporting.
download latest Google play services from android police and install


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 5, 2015)

amjath said:


> Not anymore in cm12.
> 
> Tried restarting the phone?
> 
> ...



I reset google play services to factory settings and updated it again. No more awake all day problem. Thanks. I think it was some kind of a bug in google play services update.

- - - Updated - - -

Even i am waiting for CM12s...Hoping to continue with CM.

- - - Updated - - -

[YOUTUBE]watch?v=sBO5RKq8PXc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2015)

If anyone had issue with above video link *youtu.be/sBO5RKq8PXc


----------



## shabin5785 (Apr 7, 2015)

Any one with an India Specific invite for OPO? A huge thanks in advance 

Got it from another source. thanks...


----------



## Alien (Apr 7, 2015)

Anyone having a spare invite?
Edit: Got from another source..


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 7, 2015)

will CM 12S be OTA for India?


----------



## anaklusmos (Apr 7, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> will CM 12S be OTA for India?


Yes, confirmed by the CEO, Carl Pei in a reddit AMA last month


----------



## Gaurav (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi all,

[STRIKE]Any one with an India Specific (64 GB sandstone black) invite for One Plus One (PM me the invite please)?[/STRIKE]

Thanks a lot in advance.

-----------------------------------------

Update: Got one now.. Thanks a ton to bikramjitkar.


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 8, 2015)

Gaurav said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any one with an India Specific (64 GB sandstone black) invite for One Plus One (PM me the invite please)?
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance.



Hi,

INY9-ACO0-CJMM-42S5

INJ4-XE14-EZXX-HMUC

Posting the code upfront cuz they are gonna expire soon. This codes are available at the time of posting this message.


----------



## Gaurav (Apr 8, 2015)

rikkuartz said:


> Hi,
> 
> INY9-ACO0-CJMM-42S5
> 
> ...



 they aren't working now, you posted them in open over here, I would have used them today morning but someone claimed them before me.


[STRIKE]anybody else having India specific invite for 64GB sandstone black...?


Please PM me.[/STRIKE]

----------------------------

Update: Got one now.. Thanks a ton to bikramjitkar.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Apr 8, 2015)

Please share any invite if anyone has...need the invite badly...


----------



## rikkuartz (Apr 9, 2015)

prudhivisekhar said:


> Please share any invite if anyone has...need the invite badly...



check pm, sent u


----------



## mail2maverick (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi, could someone share their invite with me.


----------



## mail2maverick (Apr 9, 2015)

rikkuartz said:


> check pm, sent u


Hi rikkuartz


----------



## mail2maverick (Apr 9, 2015)

rikkuartz said:


> check pm, sent u


Hi Rikku, can u share one invite with me.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone need an invite? .. Just got one.


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2015)

One invite for me..Gotta buy one today..

PM me if possible and don't post publicly..


----------



## Alien (Apr 10, 2015)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION].. Check PM.


----------



## kaz (Apr 10, 2015)

Alien said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION].. Check PM.



Thanks a lot bro..bought it..will be delivered by tomorrow


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 10, 2015)

anybody facing this issue ?
my OPO camera lens has accumulated lot of dust.. don't from where dust went


----------



## Gaurav (Apr 11, 2015)

I just got one invite.

Its expiring soon, here is the link.

*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/IN65-I41P-DVTW-A6IJ


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 13, 2015)

guys i need an invite, anybody has 1 to share ?


----------



## theterminator (Apr 13, 2015)

Need an invite...had one but expired


----------



## Limitless (Apr 13, 2015)

Guys need a invite if someone having please PM me as soon as possible


----------



## RCuber (Apr 13, 2015)

Limitless said:


> Guys need a invite if someone having please PM me as soon as possible



Mine just expired.. sorry


----------



## Limitless (Apr 14, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Mine just expired.. sorry



Bro it's ok no need to say sorry 

- - - Updated - - -

I have received the invite through one plus one


----------



## Phoenix117 (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a invite expires within 36hrs
Claim Invite - OnePlus Account


----------



## mail2maverick (Apr 14, 2015)

Today amazon is having no invite one + sale in mobile app. Yes, In mobile app.


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

Cm12s is seeding to cm11s users. Cm12 user careful when flashing.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 14, 2015)

Phoenix117 said:


> I have a invite expires within 36hrs
> Claim Invite - OnePlus Account



Thanks, used this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> Cm12s is seeding to cm11s users. Cm12 user careful when flashing.


Let us know when OTA happens for CM12S


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Let us know when OTA happens for CM12S



few guys got it


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> few guys got it


OK

so here is the update

*d285n1mtr0n874.cloudfront.net/corp/12_blog_body.jpg?mtime=20150327155416
*cyngn.com/blog/cyanogen-os-12-is-the-sweetest

"_Our Lollipop (‘L’) update begins to roll out to all OnePlus One device owners today. Enjoy sweet additions and improvements in our latest software release, above and beyond the goodness in Android Lollipop. YU Yureka device owners will be treated to the Lollipop update coming very soon._"


*Q: will I loose data while doing the OTA to CM12S from CM11S ?*


----------



## amjath (Apr 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> OK
> 
> so here is the update
> 
> ...



*NO*, if you are updating via OTA from cm11s to CM12s but backup recommended


----------



## RCuber (Apr 14, 2015)

Today its Open Sale via the Amazon App.


----------



## $hadow (Apr 14, 2015)

CM 12 is rolling and the phone is also available without invite today via app only.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 14, 2015)

you can use this link to buy the phone today 
OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black) - No Invite Required  Amazon.in


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 14, 2015)

Updating 12S


----------



## Gaurav (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Updating 12S


U did it via OTA or flashed.?


----------



## kamikaz (Apr 16, 2015)

I have got two invites and both expired 
So here's the latest one I got 


Spoiler



*account.oneplus.net/invite/claim/INZE-NLG8-ZVNU-B0OO


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 16, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> I have got two invites and both expired
> So here's the latest one I got
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. 
I'm claiming it for a friend.


----------



## kaz (Apr 16, 2015)

I have one invite..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 16, 2015)

Guys which cover are u using for your beloved OPO ?

I am looking to buy one.

how is Cubix ?

Cubix Defender Series Dual Layer Hybrid TPU + PC Kickstand Case Cover for OnePlus One (Black): Buy Cubix Defender Series Dual Layer Hybrid TPU + PC Kickstand Case Cover for OnePlus One (Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## RCuber (Apr 16, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys which cover are u using for your beloved OPO ?
> 
> I am looking to buy one.
> 
> ...



I used pelosi , it was good, but I gave it to my brother. I dont use a Cover anymore. that Cubix one looks uncomfortable.


----------



## kaz (Apr 16, 2015)

Nillikin Frost Case


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 17, 2015)

kaz said:


> Nillikin Frost Case


links please

- - - Updated - - -



kaz said:


> Nillikin Frost Case


This one ?

Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Hard Back Cover Case For One Plus One A0001 - Black: Buy Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Hard Back Cover Case For One Plus One A0001 - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## kaz (Apr 17, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> links please
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



YUP..It was rs 560 on Amazon last friday  And I bought it at rs 490 from ebay


----------



## Limitless (Apr 17, 2015)

anyone need invite just pm me


----------



## Gaurav (Apr 18, 2015)

I have invites to share. PM me who needs  it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 18, 2015)

anyone got the cm12 update yet?


----------



## amjath (Apr 18, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> anyone got the cm12 update yet?


I flashed it. BTW many getting it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> I flashed it. BTW many getting it.



oh how is it?Any issues yet?How is the camera?Could you please give a short review?


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> oh how is it?Any issues yet?How is the camera?Could you please give a short review?



Really smooth, i use Oppo camera so no complaints there. Battery life not that great due to Play service wakelock fix is coming next week


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> Really smooth, i use Oppo camera so no complaints there. Battery life not that great due to Play service wakelock fix is coming next week



Thanks man...I think i will wait for the OTA. 
Also anyone, i am asking this for a friend of mine. He lost his OPO charger while travelling. Can one buy just the opo charger from any place. Ebay has ones with foreign ports.He prefers OPO charger as it charges quickly.


----------



## amjath (Apr 19, 2015)

it must be pricey also might be fake. 

get a branded 2A charger thats enough


----------



## $hadow (Apr 19, 2015)

+1 to above suggestion.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 20, 2015)

kaz said:


> YUP..It was rs 560 on Amazon last friday  And I bought it at rs 490 from ebay



So..how is it ? is it plastic and provide basic fall protection ?


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 20, 2015)

OnePlus One invite -- INL0-DPTZ-GCEH-HVTN


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2015)

OnePlus One now available without invites forever - GSMArena.com news

NO NEED OF INVITES


----------



## kalam_gohab (Apr 20, 2015)

After a year....


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OnePlus One now available without invites forever - GSMArena.com news
> 
> NO NEED OF INVITES



Any idea from when this is applicable? Even now in amazon.in it's shown as invite only.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 20, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Any idea from when this is applicable? Even now in amazon.in it's shown as invite only.


OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black) - No Invite Required: Buy OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black) - No Invite Required Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## theterminator (Apr 20, 2015)

Can't purchase, delivery not available  

*www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15384&stc=1


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black) - No Invite Required: Buy OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black) - No Invite Required Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in



Thanks!. Now both versions are available in amazon ( with and without invite)


----------



## kaz (Apr 20, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> So..how is it ? is it plastic and provide basic fall protection ?



Yup..It's good..It will protect the phone if it falls flat on its back or front..But the top and bottom front edge is unprotected..The phone fell from my bed last night thankfully no damage


----------



## theterminator (Apr 21, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Can't purchase, delivery not available
> 
> *www.digit.in/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=15384&stc=1



Is there any other way for me to purchase?


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Is there any other way for me to purchase?



Get it shipped to the nearest pick up center and get it from there.


----------



## doom (Apr 21, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Is there any other way for me to purchase?


Or get it shipped to your relative's or friend's house where it can be delivered


----------



## theterminator (Apr 21, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Get it shipped to the nearest pick up center and get it from there.



nearest pick up centre is outside state 



doom said:


> Or get it shipped to your relative's or friend's house where it can be delivered



they live far , will take months for them to give me 

why is amazon not delivering orders above Rs 5000 in UP when I am ready to pay by cr card


----------



## doom (Apr 21, 2015)

theterminator said:


> nearest pick up centre is outside state
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could try talking to the customer care guys.... They might be able to help


----------



## theterminator (Apr 21, 2015)

doom said:


> You could try talking to the customer care guys.... They might be able to help



Reply from customer care executive: 
"As per Govt regulations all the products above Rs5000 are undelivered.
As an alternative I may suggest you to place an order at different address outside UP say like Delhi. "


----------



## $hadow (Apr 21, 2015)

theterminator said:


> nearest pick up centre is outside state
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am also on the same boat. Morons do not ship any thing higher than 5k and I know many are going to pay upfront.


----------



## amjath (Apr 22, 2015)

Blame government


----------



## RCuber (Apr 22, 2015)

Should this thread be renamed to "Official OnePlus One Discussion thread"?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 22, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Should this thread be renamed to "Official OnePlus One Discussion thread"?



Yeah might as well, since everything OPO is being discussed here.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 22, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Yeah might as well, since everything OPO is being discussed here.



Done!


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 22, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Reply from customer care executive:
> "As per Govt regulations all the products above Rs5000 are undelivered.
> As an alternative I may suggest you to place an order at different address outside UP say like Delhi. "



There is a similar problem with eBay shipping to West Bengal.

Does Flipkart and Snapdeal ship to UP for orders above 5k?


----------



## nomad47 (Apr 22, 2015)

It seems one plus one is clearing out its inventory. I think the two is nearer than we thought


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 23, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> It seems one plus one is clearing out its inventory. I think the two is nearer than we thought



It would take up to  6 months for the new OnePlus to come to India.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> It would take up to  6 months for the new OnePlus to come to India.



I think that's what the reports say.


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 23, 2015)

No, CEO of Oneplus said India will be one of the first countries to be launched with Oneplus Two at the time of Oneplus One late launch in India.


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

OP2 due on Q3

OnePlus Opens Sales Of Its ‘One’ Smartphone To All, Confirms Next Phone Due Q3 2015 | TechCrunch


----------



## $hadow (Apr 23, 2015)

So they provide more than 12 months official life oneplus one.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 23, 2015)

Looks like the google play wake issue has been fixed yesterday. No more wake problems..battery life too has been restored.


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Looks like the google play wake issue has been fixed yesterday. No more wake problems..battery life too has been restored.



You received the OTA? I ddnt get yet


----------



## Desmond (Apr 23, 2015)

Any idea when Cyanogenmod 12S is coming to OnePlus One?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Looks like the google play wake issue has been fixed yesterday. No more wake problems..battery life too has been restored.



12.1 nightly?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 23, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Any idea when Cyanogenmod 12S is coming to OnePlus One?



It was released weeks ago but halted for some OK One plus feature implementation will be resumed shortly


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 23, 2015)

Why does Amazon have two different links for OnePlus One?

1) Invite Only -- OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black)- Invite Only: Buy OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black)- Invite Only Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
2) No Invite Required -- OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black) - No Invite Required: Buy OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black) - No Invite Required Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

Is there a difference in these two devices? If there is no difference, why two links?


----------



## RCuber (Apr 23, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> Why does Amazon have two different links for OnePlus One?
> 
> 1) Invite Only -- OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black)- Invite Only: Buy OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black)- Invite Only Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> 2) No Invite Required -- OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black) - No Invite Required: Buy OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black) - No Invite Required Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> ...



those two will be redundant now as OPO will be available without invite, that No Invite Required was active then open sale was going on.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 23, 2015)

This Abbreviation of OPO can be easily confused with another brand Oppo.
What's the current price of OnePlusOne?


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

Same.
64gig - 21999
16 gig - 19999


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> Same.
> 64gig - 21999
> 16 gig - 19999



Amazon.in: OnePlus One: Electronics


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Amazon.in: OnePlus One: Electronics


Oops I priced 16gig wrong


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> Oops I priced 16gig wrong



There is 50% off for accessories also.


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> There is 50% off for accessories also.


I see. Let's see what to buy.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 23, 2015)

Can some one comment  on how is the support for one plus one in india?


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Can some one comment  on how is the support for one plus one in india?


Mixed reaction but more on negative side. Few guys received a replaced device after bit of a hassle. Few didn't.


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> Mixed reaction but more on negative side. Few guys received a replaced device after bit of a hassle. Few didn't.


Do you mean to say you're lucky if you get a good working device or else you're S!@@#$% ? . What about down the line issues? Is it same for those also?


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Do you mean to say you're lucky if you get a good working device or else you're S!@@#$% ? . What about down the line issues? Is it same for those also?



Can't comment on future bro.

Whatever device you buy just don't drop it, to get better life.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Apr 25, 2015)

DLing the update..finally out for all?


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 25, 2015)

Can someone suggest a good case for one plus one?. I found this on amazon / ebay which was mentioned as one of the best for it. Don't know for sure.

Case for OnePlus One, Cruzerlite Bugdroid Circuit AnDroid TPU Case for OnePlus One - Black: Buy Case for OnePlus One, Cruzerlite Bugdroid Circuit AnDroid TPU Case for OnePlus One - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

8 Best OnePlus One Cases & Covers!


----------



## Limitless (Apr 25, 2015)

Got update


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> You received the OTA? I ddnt get yet



Sorry for the late reply..no didn't receive the OTA yet but google play services got updated..no more issues.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 29, 2015)

Cyanogen ends its ties with Chinese OEM OnePlus - GSMArena.com news


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 29, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Cyanogen ends its ties with Chinese OEM OnePlus - GSMArena.com news


That's a big news


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 29, 2015)

> Commenting on the company's partnership with OnePlus, Cyanogen CEO Kirt McMaster said, “Without Cyanogen, OnePlus would have sold like one device in international markets. Essentially they built their brand on the back of Cyanogen.”



What a load of bull. I'm sure OnePlus would have been just as successful if they shipped with stock Android. There are way better ROMs out there. This guy is obviously bitter now that they are back at the mercy of people who *choose* to install CM. Good luck with MicroMax and your partnership with Microsoft.


----------



## amjath (Apr 29, 2015)

Get vanir exodus into one plus which is slapping onto the face of cyanogen


----------



## kaz (Apr 29, 2015)

On exodus from the day I bought OPO..No plans of switching


----------



## Ronnie11 (Apr 30, 2015)

i have heard about exodus on XDA..How is it though?I heard the battery life is significantly better but camera is weak. Can you confirm?

- - - Updated - - -

btw i just got the notification for the cm12 update.


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> i have heard about exodus on XDA..How is it though?I heard the battery life is significantly better but camera is weak. Can you confirm?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> btw i just got the notification for the cm12 update.


Battery is excellent but don't know about camera. Antutu scores top for this ROM. [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION] will comment more


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2015)

Updated to CM12.1 nightly yesterday night. no noticeable bug till now.


----------



## amjath (Apr 30, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Wrong thread?
> 
> Updated to CM12.1 nightly yesterday night. no noticeable bug till now.


Let us know the battery life after a day or two


----------



## RCuber (Apr 30, 2015)

amjath said:


> Let us know the battery life after a day or two


will do.. 
till now the battery seems good, I had 100% charge in the morning at around 7AM, now its 71 with about 90 minutes of music streaming over bluetooth.  
I am always on LTE so millage may differ!!


----------



## kaz (Apr 30, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> i have heard about exodus on XDA..How is it though?I heard the battery life is significantly better but camera is weak. Can you confirm?



Correct..Battery is awesome and camera is poor..No bugs at all..


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2015)

Hey guys,

I have unlocked bootloader successfully..
but when I flashed TWRP..i still get CM recovery instead of TWRP why???

I got this message on flashing recovery
sending 'recovery' (10180 KB)...
OKAY [  0.344s]
writing 'recovery'...
OKAY [  0.094s]
finished. total time: 0.438s

but still I get CM recovery  tried 2-3 times


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have unlocked bootloader successfully..
> but when I flashed TWRP..i still get CM recovery instead of TWRP why???
> ...


Go to settings -> about phone -> tap build for 5 times to enable developer options.

Now go back and go into developer options -> turn off update cm recovery


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 6, 2015)

What exactly do Custom ROMS on android to aside from performance upgrades and having different names lol?


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

Phoenix117 said:


> What exactly do Custom ROMS on android to aside from performance upgrades and having different names lol?


Customization, faster updates and bug fixes than manufacturer


----------



## Phoenix117 (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> Customization, faster updates and bug fixes than manufacturer


Thnks!


----------



## Zangetsu (May 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> Go to settings -> about phone -> tap build for 5 times to enable developer options.
> 
> Now go back and go into developer options -> turn off update cm recovery



already did that but same issue

finally after flashing recovery I directly went to recovery & it worked (may be earlier I was booting into recovery after normal boot )

now another problem is I flashed the super su 2.01 update zip file but when I open super su I get this 

"*There is no SU binary installed, and SuperSU cannot install it. This is a problem!*"

what is the problem 

UPDATE: resolved the issue..supersu file was corrupt


----------



## Dr. House (May 6, 2015)

My oneplus one 64GB got stolen at Rajiv Chowak metro station rush. How to find it now?


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> My oneplus one 64GB got stolen at Rajiv Chowak metro station rush. How to find it now?


Search for using Google Device manager. Quick.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

^police complaint,


----------



## Dr. House (May 6, 2015)

I haven't installed the device manager. So I removed all my account through google and removed the device successfully. BTW Was it of any use if the phone is off since it has been stolen.

- - - Updated - - -



amit.tiger12 said:


> ^police complaint,



Delhi Police was laughing. Nobody writes FIR without bribe or source in Indian police culture.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 6, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> I haven't installed the device manager. So I removed all my account through google and removed the device successfully. BTW Was it of any use if the phone is off since it has been stolen.



You don't have to install it, you just have to enable this in settings..

*i0.wp.com/technet2u.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Lock-a-Lost-Android-Phone.png?resize=455%2C354
*i2.wp.com/technet2u.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Lock-a-Lost-Android-Phone1.png?resize=464%2C351

*support.google.com/accounts/answer/3265955?hl=en



Dr. House said:


> Delhi Police was laughing. Nobody writes FIR without bribe or source in Indian police culture.



ohh.. then shift to mumbai... at least FIR will be lodged...


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 6, 2015)

How come apps demanding root access work without rooting on my oneplusone?


----------



## amjath (May 6, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> How come apps demanding root access work without rooting on my oneplusone?


Which ROM are you using?

Is ROM pre rooted.

Which app are you using?


----------



## tanmaymohan (May 6, 2015)

Using netcut(root app)  on CM12 (5.0.2 lollipop)
Edit : thinking of buying a portable charger for opo . Have PNY/Mi in my mind. Will they be able to provide full current to it?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 7, 2015)

Guys, how u configured OK one plus ?

I m not able to configure it up 
can't hear my voice in error 

also what is the ! mark near tower signal ?


----------



## amjath (May 7, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Guys, how u configured OK one plus ?
> 
> I m not able to configure it up
> can't hear my voice in error



Oneplus configure is buggy. Pronounce it properly. I successfully configured it but after that it is not recognizing my voice after configuration



Zangetsu said:


> also what is the ! mark near tower signal ?



If the mobile data is turned off or if the mobile data is on but not connected you will get the ! mark.

If the wifi is on and connected but having internet issues then you will get ! mark on the wifi symbol.


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

! this means that there is a problem with the network.


----------



## amjath (May 7, 2015)

$hadow said:


> ! this means that there is a problem with the network.


Problem with the network and problem connecting data with network are different


----------



## $hadow (May 7, 2015)

amjath said:


> Problem with the network and problem connecting data with network are different



I was trying to make a short statement


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

1+1 coming with cynogen os, so now my question is 1+2 will be available with cynogen??

OnePlus One will continue getting Cyanogen OS OTAs in India - GSMArena.com news


----------



## ashs1 (May 9, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> 1+1 coming with cynogen os, so now my question is 1+2 will be available with cynogen??
> 
> OnePlus One will continue getting Cyanogen OS OTAs in India - GSMArena.com news


1+2 will most probably have oxygen os.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 9, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> 1+2 will most probably have oxygen os.



ok..


----------



## Dr. House (May 9, 2015)

I am gonna wait for OnePlus Two till mid June.


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 9, 2015)

When is gonna one plus two be released?


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> When is gonna one plus two be released?


At least wait till one plus announces the mobile. Then we can talk about release date.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 10, 2015)

Yes. Probably late Q3 or Q4 this year. I doubt anything before that.


----------



## $hadow (May 10, 2015)

They are making it with SD810 probaly with a sure shot 2k display.


----------



## Ronnie11 (May 10, 2015)

Wasn't SD810 facing heating issues??I think they could do what G4 did and use SD 808


----------



## $hadow (May 11, 2015)

It is now more of a throttling issue. But news say they fixed it.


----------



## RCuber (May 12, 2015)

My OnePlus one is stuck in loading screen. I have MultiROM and CM12.1 nightly. I am not sure why this happened. I have not installed any updated in past week. I guess I will have to just wipe my phone 

I have taken the TWRP backup..


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 14, 2015)

RCuber said:


> My OnePlus one is stuck in loading screen. I have MultiROM and CM12.1 nightly. I am not sure why this happened. I have not installed any updated in past week. I guess I will have to just wipe my phone
> 
> I have taken the TWRP backup..


Wipe cache and check


----------



## RCuber (May 14, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Wipe cache and check



Backed up ROM and installed CM 12.1 nightly.


----------



## RCuber (May 15, 2015)

400 DPI looks really good on this phone


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 15, 2015)

RCuber said:


> 400 DPI looks really good on this phone


Dpi is sensitivity right? Or...?


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Dpi is sensitivity right? Or...?


DPI is not sensitivity. Its refers to resolution. What [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] mentioned is resolution of icons and other things in 1080p screen


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 15, 2015)

amjath said:


> DPI is not sensitivity. Its refers to resolution. What [MENTION=2132]RCuber[/MENTION] mentioned is resolution of icons and other things in 1080p screen


So the icons and everything present in our mobile is not 1080 p natively?


----------



## amjath (May 15, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> So the icons and everything present in our mobile is not 1080 p natively?


No no. The icons looks bigger and smaller with different dpis


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2015)

Anybody who bought oneplus one from ebay for 16,990 from seller reusegadget?
Oneplus ONE 64GB Sandstone Black ONE Plus ONE 6 Months MFG Warranty | eBay


----------



## SunE (May 17, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Anybody who bought oneplus one from ebay for 16,990 from seller reusegadget?
> Oneplus ONE 64GB Sandstone Black ONE Plus ONE 6 Months MFG Warranty | eBay



I did read yesterday that overcart was planning to sell unboxed units for 17k, so this might be legit.


----------



## Pasapa (May 17, 2015)

I thought those were refurbished phones.


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2015)

SunE said:


> I did read yesterday that overcart was planning to sell unboxed units for 17k, so this might be legit.



He is selling it from 10-12 days. According to him these are the phones that came back from customers who returned amazon.in in 10 days return policy.

- - - Updated - - -



Pasapa said:


> I thought those were refurbished phones.



how much used?


----------



## Pasapa (May 17, 2015)

Grab a refurbished 64GB OnePlus One for Rs.16,999 in India - GSMArena.com news
That's my source


----------



## Tenida (May 17, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Grab a refurbished 64GB OnePlus One for Rs.16,999 in India - GSMArena.com news
> That's my source



Its like a 2nd hand car from Mahindra First choice or maruti true value. Not worth at all. Anyone can get 16GB new one by giving 1999 rs more.


----------



## Dr. House (May 17, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Grab a refurbished 64GB OnePlus One for Rs.16,999 in India - GSMArena.com news
> That's my source



I know but I am asking about ebay.in offer not this unknown website.


----------



## Pasapa (May 17, 2015)

It's probably the same


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2015)

Anybody updated the CM12.1 nightly ?
got the news that touch screen issues are fixed


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody updated the CM12.1 nightly ?
> got the news that touch screen issues are fixed


Yep android police has a post too with complied comments


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Anybody updated the CM12.1 nightly ?
> got the news that touch screen issues are fixed



I have.. and what touch screen issues?


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I have.. and what touch screen issues?


First touch when the device heats


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> First touch when the device heats



I don't know. I haven't faced any heating or touch issues


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

RCuber said:


> I don't know. I haven't faced any heating or touch issues


Then no issues, also it improves synaptic


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2015)

I have a query

will the CM12.1 nightly be released on OTA for all OPO devices ?
I believe nightly is the beta testing build correct ?


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I have a query
> 
> will the CM12.1 nightly be released on OTA for all OPO devices ?
> I believe nightly is the beta testing build correct ?


No, if you install 12.1 nightly you will get ota for it. If you have Cos12 you will get ota for future cos12 updates.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> No, if you install 12.1 nightly you will get ota for it. If you have Cos12 you will get ota for future cos12 updates.



so both are different versions/branches then.
what are the differences?


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> so both are different versions/branches then.
> what are the differences?



yes different.

Actually COS12 is only available only [strike]3 devices[/strike] now its 4, oneplus one, yu yureka, yu Yuphoria and ALCATEL ONETOUCH Hero2+

COS12 is actually stable version with more feature and less bugs

CM12 is the nightly build with bugs and updated daily based on Android 5.0

CM12.1 is also a nightly and updated daily based on Android 5.1


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> yes different.
> 
> Actually COS12 is only available only 3 devices, oneplus one, yu yureka and
> 
> ...


Hmm..thanks for the info

btw I m on COS12 and rooted with BL unlocked
but now I found that the google play store icon in default launcher is missing so to resolve it I'll have to either Re-boot or change theme of the launcher which brings back the icon but after some time it hides/missing again 

what could be the problem


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

^ is it gone from app drawer as well


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ is it gone from app drawer as well



u mean the apps displayed on home screen menu press ? middle icon.
if so then yes


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

Go to Settings -> Apps -> swipe to "All" and scroll down to Google Play store and open it and select uninstall updates and restart the phone


----------



## Zangetsu (May 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> Go to Settings -> Apps -> swipe to "All" and scroll down to Google Play store and open it and select uninstall updates and restart the phone



but this will uninstall the updates ? of google play right


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> but this will uninstall the updates ? of google play right


Latest updates of the Google play store


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2015)

Flashed CM12s and Render Kernel this Saturday..And I find battery life is same as Exodus Rom (6hrs+ of SOT)..I will stay with CM12s as primary OS and will try other roms via MultiRom..


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

kaz said:


> Flashed CM12s and Render Kernel this Saturday..And I find battery life is same as Exodus Rom..I will stay with CM12s as primary OS and will try other roms via MultiRom..


Why I'm the only guy with many wakelocks and bad battery life


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> Why I'm the only guy with many wakelocks and bad battery life



I didn't touch any settings in Privacy Guard..using greenify..


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

kaz said:


> I didn't touch any settings in Privacy Guard..using greenify..


I tailored some settings in privacy guard. Greenified apps, installed xposed and installed deepsleep modules still no improvement


----------



## kaz (May 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> I tailored some settings in privacy guard. Greenified apps, installed xposed and installed deepsleep modules still no improvement



Check for the apps running in the background..


----------



## RCuber (May 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> I tailored some settings in privacy guard. Greenified apps, installed xposed and installed deepsleep modules still no improvement



Did you disable the "Prevent accidental wake-up" in Settings > Display ?


----------



## amjath (May 18, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Did you disable the "Prevent accidental wake-up" in Settings > Display ?



No. I see many wake up when i keep pockets so i enabled it. Will it take more battery.

Also I have Paperland animated live wallaper


----------



## theserpent (May 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> Why I'm the only guy with many wakelocks and bad battery life



Download servicely and block them, or just go to privacy gaurd(its a pain) but turn of wake up from almost everyapp.


----------



## doom (May 19, 2015)

Does the oneplus one at overcart come with 6 month oneplus warranty? I mailed both the oneplus and overcart support. Oneplus refused saying amazon is their only seller. Whereas overcart is saying it comes with oneplus warranty


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2015)

IS this one plus two ?

Is this the OnePlus Two? New benchmark test reveals Android 5.1, Snapdragon 810 processor - Tech2

- - - Updated - - -

Guys anybody installed Spiderman Unlimited ?

I get the "Unknown error code during application installation: "-505" "
when I try to install.

whats the problem in Lollipop 5.0.2 ?


----------



## Adityag (May 23, 2015)

Hello guys I am new member to the one plus one family here
I bought it unboxed from overcart. Can you guys help me regarding few things:
- What all things to check in the phone as it is unboxed earlier? I have benchmarked it, checked the memory, speaker, storage, camera, screen, etc. all good till now...
- It didn't come with screen guard. I have ordered it online now but can I use the phone without screen guard now till the guard comes?
- It came with Kitkat. Should I update it to lolipop or not?
- Is back cover required to protect camera lens from scratches?
Sorry if these questions are offending someone as I am using the samsung galaxy y from 3 years and I dont know much of smartphones..


----------



## amjath (May 23, 2015)

Adityag said:


> Hello guys I am new member to the one plus one family here
> I bought it unboxed from overcart. Can you guys help me regarding few things:
> - What all things to check in the phone as it is unboxed earlier? I have benchmarked it, checked the memory, speaker, storage, camera, screen, etc. all good till now...
> - It didn't come with screen guard. I have ordered it online now but can I use the phone without screen guard now till the guard comes?
> ...



yes you can use it without screen guard but careful with dust and putting it in pockets.
unlock the bootloader before you kick things off and update it to lollipop
I'm using back cover because my galaxy s2 camera got scratches so didnt want to take risk


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 23, 2015)

lollipop update has made the phone horrible...
i hate all these notifications blinking on lock screen, the clock blinking.. so much battery wasted.

i guess have to go custom rom now.


----------



## RCuber (May 25, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> lollipop update has made the phone horrible...
> i hate all these notifications blinking on lock screen, the clock blinking.. so much battery wasted.
> 
> i guess have to go custom rom now.


CM12S? I'm running CM12.1 and 2G battery is awesome. I believe you can turn off both. 
One is ambient display and other is notification led . both available in display menu.


----------



## Dr. House (May 25, 2015)

The big question is how they are getting un-sealed phone in a huge lot? All phones come with 6 months warranty by manufacture. :/
Oneplus ONE 64GB Sandstone Black ONE Plus ONE 6 Months MFG Warranty | eBay


----------



## jasku (May 25, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> The big question is how they are getting un-sealed phone in a huge lot? All phones come with 6 months warranty by manufacture. :/
> Oneplus ONE 64GB Sandstone Black ONE Plus ONE 6 Months MFG Warranty | eBay



It clearly says 'refurbished'


----------



## Zangetsu (May 25, 2015)

[MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]: Are both same ?

Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Case for OnePlus One - Black, Free Screen guard: Buy Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Case for OnePlus One - Black, Free Screen guard Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in

Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Hard Back Cover Case For One Plus One A0001 - Black: Buy Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Hard Back Cover Case For One Plus One A0001 - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## polupoka (May 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> @kaz : Are both same ?
> 
> Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Case for OnePlus One - Black, Free Screen guard: Buy Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Case for OnePlus One - Black, Free Screen guard Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> 
> Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Hard Back Cover Case For One Plus One A0001 - Black: Buy Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Hard Back Cover Case For One Plus One A0001 - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in



ya both are same


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=121890]kaz[/MENTION]: Are both same ?
> 
> Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Case for OnePlus One - Black, Free Screen guard: Buy Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Case for OnePlus One - Black, Free Screen guard Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in
> 
> Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Hard Back Cover Case For One Plus One A0001 - Black: Buy Nillkin Super Frosted Shield Hard Back Cover Case For One Plus One A0001 - Black Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


Pricier will have free scratch guard and other doesn't. But both are same


----------



## polupoka (May 25, 2015)

but both have reviews saying they got screen guard!


----------



## amjath (May 25, 2015)

polupoka said:


> but both have reviews saying they got screen guard!


I see, nah I didn't see the review. Just the product title


----------



## polupoka (May 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> I see, nah I didn't see the review. Just the product title


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying
will buy it soon
I also liked the pelosi cover suggested by RCuber but that's little pricy than Nillikin 
*
Update: *Guys I am facing a new problem from yesterday
On google I was getting "No connection" error even though Youtube and Firefox were browsing properly
so I removed my google account and tried to add again but got error "google play services stopped" after accepting the "OK" in terms & conditions in google sign in

what's the issue?

also I got this mail from google

Sub: New sign-in from A0001
Hi,
Your Google Account xxxx@gmail.com was just used to sign in on A0001.


----------



## amjath (May 26, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Thanks for clarifying
> will buy it soon
> I also liked the pelosi cover suggested by RCuber but that's little pricy than Nillikin
> *
> ...


When you get no connection error, why did you remove gmail account from phone?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 26, 2015)

amjath said:


> When you get no connection error, why did you remove gmail account from phone?



I thought might be issue with my account.
now how do I resolve this ?

on Report button I got this message 

"[CRASH] com.google.android.gms threw java.lang.NullPointerException"

I submitted it to Cynanogen


----------



## Dr. House (May 27, 2015)

jasku said:


> It clearly says 'refurbished'


 seller has mentioned: LINK Price is just 16k


> All OnePlus One “Seal Opened Box” are including a 6 Month OnePlus warranty which will cover all manufacturer defects. The warrant validated by IMEI Number of device provided by us.You can see the list of all OnePlus service centers on this link. Unfortunately, OnePlus will not be able to cover accidental or user damage. So, fly safe!
> 
> This in Indian purchased Item. We are authorized partner to OnePlus India for sale of “seal open box”


----------



## funskar (May 27, 2015)

That ebay seller is looting by making the price down by ebay coupons..


----------



## Dr. House (May 27, 2015)

funskar said:


> That ebay seller is looting by making the price down by ebay coupons..



What would be wrong with us customers?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 27, 2015)

Likely to announce OnePlus Two on June 1

*pbs.twimg.com/media/CF8ZriuWYAEc4T9.png

OnePlus looking to 'shake up' the industry; likely to announce OnePlus Two on June 1 - Tech2


----------



## $hadow (May 27, 2015)

Let's wait and see will the flagship killer continues.


----------



## amjath (May 27, 2015)

Photographing the Milky Way with a Smartphone and the Future of Photography – Lonely Speck

Incredible pictures from oneplus one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> Photographing the Milky Way with a Smartphone and the Future of Photography – Lonely Speck
> 
> Incredible pictures from oneplus one


Never thought this much can be achieved using a phone's camera. O_O


----------



## amjath (May 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Never thought this much can be achieved using a phone's camera. O_O


Dxomark never reviewed oneplus one's camera, s6 edge us one the top of the list, just imagining what would oneplus one score and s6 edge images looks like


----------



## Dr. House (May 29, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Likely to announce OnePlus Two on June 1
> 
> *pbs.twimg.com/media/CF8ZriuWYAEc4T9.png
> 
> OnePlus looking to 'shake up' the industry; likely to announce OnePlus Two on June 1 - Tech2



Without cyanogen oneplus two will be just another chinese crap phones like oppo, lenovo, xiomi, gionee.


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Without cyanogen oneplus two will be just another chinese crap phones like oppo, lenovo, xiomi, gionee.



I do not really think so  as long as it gets development support it's good to go


----------



## Zangetsu (May 30, 2015)

theserpent said:


> I do not really think so  as long as it gets development support it's good to go



+1000 to this Dev support, bootloader unlock ,root, custom ROM.....best phone of the year OP2


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> +1000 to this Dev support, bootloader unlock ,root, custom ROM.....best phone of the year OP2



Just hope they fix their service centers  .
Once I start working next year would surely pick a good phone in a budget of course.
And CM inc seriously sucks, backstabbing google itself.(CM community> CM INC)

- - - Updated - - -

Along with that One Plus One needs to focus on America and the SEA market.
After my short trip to Singapore,I saw that almost everyone has either an Iphone 5/6 or an S5/S6, and hardly a few sony,xiaomi. They really need to focus on such markets, if they want to be big player.


----------



## vidhubhushan (May 30, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Just hope they fix their service centers  .



and selling part also. i am fed up with the amazon policy of not delivering anything over 5k to my place


----------



## amjath (May 30, 2015)

^ thats your government problem


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 30, 2015)

Guys is OPO still a good buy for 20k budget?

Planning to get for SIL.
Presently is it facing any issues?


----------



## Dr. House (May 31, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> +1000 to this Dev support, bootloader unlock ,root, custom ROM.....best phone of the year OP2



what if upcoming chinese so called hydrogen OS filled with overdone UI like MI UI and many blots app that make it worse than Oneplus One?


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> what if upcoming chinese so called hydrogen OS filled with overdone UI like MI UI and many blots app that make it worse than Oneplus One?



OPO is oxygen os  not Hydrogen S


----------



## amjath (May 31, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> what if upcoming chinese so called hydrogen OS filled with overdone UI like MI UI and many blots app that make it worse than Oneplus One?


Hydrogen os is only for Chinese edition.


kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys is OPO still a good buy for 20k budget?
> 
> Planning to get for SIL.
> Presently is it facing any issues?


IMO yes, no issues. Yellow tint I'll be gone after continuous usage. 
New synaptic released for touch screen stability which reduces ghost touches. What else you think opo has issues.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 31, 2015)

battery just gets horrible day by day. 
and I have problems with 4g reception, calls drop frequently.
I switched to 2g network and now network is all good.

vanilla rom, no root. got tired of rooting, flashing, restoring..


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 31, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> battery just gets horrible day by day.
> and I have problems with 4g reception, calls drop frequently.
> I switched to 2g network and now network is all good.
> 
> vanilla rom, no root. got tired of rooting, flashing, restoring..



Oh!
Concerns !
My SIL prefers 3G on continuously.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 1, 2015)

Bamboo Cover available now on Amazon.in
anybody interested ?

*blog.oneplus.net/india/2015/05/27/op_bamboo_styleswap_cover/


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2015)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> battery just gets horrible day by day.
> and I have problems with 4g reception, calls drop frequently.
> I switched to 2g network and now network is all good.
> 
> vanilla rom, no root. got tired of rooting, flashing, restoring..



If it's a CM rom, there should be Privacy gaurd.Make wake up - turned off to almost every possible app.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 1, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^ thats your government problem



i know that very well. i have checked that a lot when i found out few years back. fk, hs18, ebay, & many others supply at times and at times stop so they have found out some mechanism for it. amazon is the only exception to it. i am more concerned with these product companies which go for exclusive tie-up.


----------



## amjath (Jun 1, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Bamboo Cover available now on Amazon.in
> anybody interested ?
> 
> *blog.oneplus.net/india/2015/05/27/op_bamboo_styleswap_cover/



1500 is tempting, but i'm on very strict budget damn. Will i see a camera if i put it?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2015)

OnePlus One sale coming soon. *forums.oneplus.net/threads/the-one-is-now-at-a-special-price-flash-sales-all-week.314147/

BTW when is the OnePlus event today?


----------



## ZTR (Jun 1, 2015)

theserpent said:


> OnePlus One sale coming soon. *forums.oneplus.net/threads/the-one-is-now-at-a-special-price-flash-sales-all-week.314147/
> 
> BTW when is the OnePlus event today?


No event
Just 50$ price cut on both variants
Not for India though


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 1, 2015)

ZTR said:


> No event
> Just 50$ price cut on both variants
> Not for India though



They've mentioned India specific offers soon.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 9, 2015)

Price drop permanently.
*blog.oneplus.net/2015/06/oneplus-one-new-price-new-partner/


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 9, 2015)

Anyone having Oneplus with no yellowish tint at the bottom? Because all I see having yellowish tone at the bottom.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 9, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Anyone having Oneplus with no yellowish tint at the bottom? Because all I see having yellowish tone at the bottom.



Its there in all batch models...mine had too but disappeared with time


----------



## Dr. House (Jun 9, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Its there in all batch models...mine had too but disappeared with time



What about those who have been purchased from US?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 9, 2015)

nope..No yellow tint issue


----------



## theserpent (Jun 9, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Anyone having Oneplus with no yellowish tint at the bottom? Because all I see having yellowish tone at the bottom.



Read that it disappears in a few months


----------



## amjath (Jun 9, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Read that it disappears in a few months


Yes in month or so it will vanish, even I use capacitive keys not on screen keys


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 10, 2015)

Official update on 5.1 is on the way 

*forums.oneplus.net/threads/an-update-on-cm12-and-oxygenos-06-09.315438/


Extended Warranty
OnePlus One users with pending service issues to get extended warranty - Tech2


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 18, 2015)

HURRY!!!!

only for today....

OnePlus One 64GB: Yet another price cut by Rs 4000; deal lasts a day - Tech2



*Update:*
*OnePlus 2 CPU: Qualcomm Snapdragon 810 v2.1*
*forums.oneplus.net/threads/oneplus-2-cpu-qualcomm-snapdragon-810-v2-1.316786/


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys should I get OPO or OP2?
I heard 810 has issues so am a bit skeptical
and worried whether OPO dev support will stay on


----------



## amjath (Jun 18, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Guys should I get OPO or OP2?
> I heard 810 has issues so am a bit skeptical
> and worried whether OPO dev support will stay on


Amazon and oneplus are selling at discounted price only today for opo. May be that will help you to decide


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> Amazon and oneplus are selling at discounted price only today for opo. May be that will help you to decide



I dont want to rush my decision because of a price drop and make a decision I may or may not regret


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 18, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> Guys should I get OPO or OP2?
> I heard 810 has issues so am a bit skeptical
> and worried whether OPO dev support will stay on



If you can wait then I'm sure OP2 will be a spectacular device. But keep in mind that you'll have to wait for the reports and user feedback and also battle the invite system. Onit's own OP1 is an amazing device(using it since the last 6 months). Do'nt worry about the dev support, it's quite popular in XDA and so there will be ROMs for at least 2 years.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 21, 2015)

coming soon to flipkart.


----------



## amjath (Jun 21, 2015)

theserpent said:


> coming soon to flipkart.


Excellent strategy, quicker than xiaomi's


----------



## theterminator (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow! Fk used to deliver things to my pincode 221010 until recently they stopped. Interestingly, Amazon was never delivering things above 5k here. So now 1+1 is selling here but not deliverable to my pincode making me realise that I live in remotely secluded area with no connectivity to the outside world though ironically it happens to be Mr Prime Minister's constituency. Go F*** yourself fk, I ain't buying anything from your site


----------



## elafanto (Jun 22, 2015)

Ordered a OPO for 18498 Flipkart, Hope it will fit in my pants.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2015)

elafanto said:


> Ordered a OPO for 18498 Flipkart, Hope it will fit in my pants.


Quickly buy a Screen Guard also....
My OPO has developed tiny hair scratches which is visible on light reflection


----------



## roshan4uever (Jun 22, 2015)

Guys help me. OPO am not able to view pic n my Gallery same way mp3 is not detecting in music player. All pic and mp3 are there n mobile able see all files n file manager app.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2015)

Amazon has a slightly better offer, I'd rather get one from them with free next day delivery than wait 1.5 weeks for fagkart.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

Neither amazon nor fk is shipping at my place. ugh....


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 22, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Neither amazon nor fk is shipping at my place. ugh....



_hakkuna mattata_ is not a valid pin code location


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 22, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> _hakkuna mattata_ is not a valid pin code location


Ha ha!!!


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> _hakkuna mattata_ is not a valid pin code location



hahahaha, I wish it was


----------



## theserpent (Jun 22, 2015)

Mom wants a 5.5" phone, Thinking of getting this.
If I do, suggest me a hard case along with this, also should I go for tempered glass?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Mom wants a 5.5" phone, Thinking of getting this.
> If I do, suggest me a hard case along with this, also should I go for tempered glass?


Pelosi Case is good, it has similar sandstone like finish. And yes to Tempered Glass. anyone not getting it is a phool.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Mom wants a 5.5" phone, Thinking of getting this.
> If I do, suggest me a hard case along with this, also should I go for tempered glass?


Buy either pelosi or Nillkin Super Frost Case




RCuber said:


> Pelosi Case is good, it has similar sandstone like finish. And yes to Tempered Glass. anyone not getting it is a phool.


I heard that Tempered glass hides the actual minor scratches


----------



## RCuber (Jun 23, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I heard that Tempered glass hides the actual minor scratches



scratches on what? on itself or the phone?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> scratches on what? on itself or the phone?



on phone


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2015)

Exchange offers for OPO on flipkart have stupid rates for phones. Flagships worth 40k+ are valued at 10k.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 23, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> on phone



don't know.. I have the glass protector from day 1


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Exchange offers for OPO on flipkart have stupid rates for phones. Flagships worth 40k+ are valued at 10k.



Amazon is a real E-COM. 
With OPO they have one day delivery free check it out.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2015)

theserpent said:


> Amazon is a real E-COM.
> With OPO they have one day delivery free check it out.



I thought my 1.4 year old Optimus G, which still kicks asses of sub 15k phones from tier 1 brands, would be valued at 8k atleast. It isn't even in their list. 

A friend offered me 10k for the phone last month but I wasn't looking for a new phone back then or now.

Amazon also has a buyback offer which I am going to check out.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I thought my 1.4 year old Optimus G, which still kicks asses of sub 15k phones from tier 1 brands, would be valued at 8k atleast. It isn't even in their list.
> 
> A friend offered me 10k for the phone last month but I wasn't looking for a new phone back then or now.
> 
> Amazon also has a buyback offer which I am going to check out.


LGOG ( E970 ) is a kickass phone if camera doesn't comes into play ( I use a DSLR anyways ). 
Mine is still rocking good and don't feel like getting another one until this dies out.
8-9k is still a good price for the phone.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 23, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I thought my 1.4 year old Optimus G, which still kicks asses of sub 15k phones from tier 1 brands, would be valued at 8k atleast. It isn't even in their list.
> 
> A friend offered me 10k for the phone last month but I wasn't looking for a new phone back then or now.
> 
> Amazon also has a buyback offer which I am going to check out.



Which ROM are u using in LG OG?
Can't find good stable ROMs for the phone.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Which ROM are u using in LG OG?
> Can't find good stable ROMs for the phone.


Slimkat, its giving me max battery life.

Realised this thread is going OT, so will stop here.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2015)

which ROM are you using guys ?

how is Resurrection Remix ? anybody tried it ?

[ROM][5.1.1_r3][BACON]RESURRECTION REMIX 5.4â€¦ | OnePlus One | XDA Forums


----------



## kaz (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm on CM12S


----------



## ZTR (Jun 24, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> which ROM are you using guys ?
> 
> how is Resurrection Remix ? anybody tried it ?
> 
> [ROM][5.1.1_r3][BACON]RESURRECTION REMIX 5.4â€¦ | OnePlus One | XDA Forums


Might be going off topic but using it on my Xperia Z and IMO its  great
Has a great variety of features and also is fast compared to stock CM
TBH you won't know unless you try it


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 25, 2015)

found a good thread on CM12 
*forums.oneplus.net/threads/tips-tricks-cm-adjusting-from-kitkat-to-lollipop.273600/


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Neither amazon nor fk is shipping at my place. ugh....





theterminator said:


> Wow! Fk used to deliver things to my pincode 221010 until recently they stopped. Interestingly, Amazon was never delivering things above 5k here. So now 1+1 is selling here but not deliverable to my pincode making me realise that I live in remotely secluded area with no connectivity to the outside world though ironically it happens to be Mr Prime Minister's constituency. Go F*** yourself fk, I ain't buying anything from your site



it has got something to do with 2 things - 
1. people ordering COD and at the time of delivery refusing to pay & cancelling order. so at least amazon has only Pre-Paid option in many states.
2. tax officials problems who at times confiscate good of these e-retailers and then don't release all of it. i think this is why they have a limit of 5000.
initially flipkart used to deliver as i myself have bought from them. at present there is no expected scene of changing this policy / having talks with govt. deptts.

post your concerns at Flipkart n Amazon - Start unrestricted Delivery in Uttar Pradesh | Facebook

i too wanted to buy oneplus one but can't as they don't deliver in UP


----------



## theterminator (Jun 26, 2015)

Ordered OnePlus One yesterday morning but still have doubts regarding servicing this phone like if the mic isnt working then will I have to visit the centre? Or their's an option for onsite warranty. Nearest centre is 300kms away & going there just to service your phone is not an option for me.


----------



## kaz (Jun 26, 2015)

Anyone got the incremental update of 22MB? Unable to install it using custom recovery..Will need to flash recovery again after updating..


----------



## Limitless (Jun 26, 2015)

kaz said:


> Anyone got the incremental update of 22MB? Unable to install it using custom recovery..Will need to flash recovery again after updating..


Got it 3 days ago


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jun 27, 2015)

kaz said:


> Anyone got the incremental update of 22MB? Unable to install it using custom recovery..Will need to flash recovery again after updating..



Updated successfully


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 27, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Ordered OnePlus One yesterday morning but still have doubts regarding servicing this phone like if the mic isnt working then will I have to visit the centre? Or their's an option for onsite warranty. Nearest centre is 300kms away & going there just to service your phone is not an option for me.



that is doubtful. at many places (if not all india), they have given the service part to HCL which services in their service centres only. call OP cc to find out.

- - - Updated - - -

getting it delivered outside of UP?


----------



## amjath (Jun 27, 2015)

kaz said:


> Anyone got the incremental update of 22MB? Unable to install it using custom recovery..Will need to flash recovery again after updating..


Same for me, that's because of the recovery which we use. I use twrp


----------



## kaz (Jun 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> Same for me, that's because of the recovery which we use. I use twrp



hmmmm


----------



## theterminator (Jun 27, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> that is doubtful. at many places (if not all india), they have given the service part to HCL which services in their service centres only. call OP cc to find out.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> getting it delivered outside of UP?



No, apparently opo is now deliverable to my pincode after I gave a negative feedback similar to the one posted in this thread & strangely only that device is deliverable. Neither moto x nor mot G is deliverable to my pincode or any other


----------



## Ronnie11 (Jun 27, 2015)

hey guys,so for long now, i restricted moving to cm 12(android lollipop) due to bug complaints. Have there been more updates fixing the problem.Should i update now to 5.0


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 28, 2015)

theterminator said:


> No, apparently opo is now deliverable to my pincode after I gave a negative feedback similar to the one posted in this thread & strangely only that device is deliverable. Neither moto x nor mot G is deliverable to my pincode or any other



i checked that out yesterday but forgot to update here. i started a fb page and also gave negative feedback so everything is available on my pincode. even in amazon, many things can be delivered (above 5000) but the sellers i have checked are not amazon fulfilled.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> it has got something to do with 2 things -
> 1. people ordering COD and at the time of delivery refusing to pay & cancelling order. so at least amazon has only Pre-Paid option in many states.
> 2. tax officials problems who at times confiscate good of these e-retailers and then don't release all of it. i think this is why they have a limit of 5000.
> initially flipkart used to deliver as i myself have bought from them. at present there is no expected scene of changing this policy / having talks with govt. deptts.
> ...



I am fine with a prepaid option as most of my purchases are via netbanking or CC. They just have to give me a option, but saying outright we won't deliver is rude in my point of view.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am fine with a prepaid option as most of my purchases are via netbanking or CC. They just have to give me a option, but saying outright we won't deliver is rude in my point of view.



that is true and i too use the same prepaid option. it seems the facebook strategy has worked as they have started delivering in UP. i have checked lucknow option and another user has ordered OPO to be delivered to Varanasi. check your pincode now.


----------



## polupoka (Jun 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> Same for me, that's because of the recovery which we use. I use twrp


I use twrp too amjath bhai! everytime I restart phone the 22 mb downloaded via wifi n asking me to update! I have bl unlocked,cm recovery update disabled.. What to do ???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 28, 2015)

polupoka said:


> I use twrp too amjath bhai! everytime I restart phone the 22 mb downloaded via wifi n asking me to update! I have bl unlocked,cm recovery update disabled.. What to do ???



download the 500+mb update file that will work...I had to do the same as the 20+mb failed to install on TWRP its also mentioned in opo forums.
or else flash the stock recovery and then try the OTA


----------



## $hadow (Jun 29, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> that is true and i too use the same prepaid option. it seems the facebook strategy has worked as they have started delivering in UP. i have checked lucknow option and another user has ordered OPO to be delivered to Varanasi. check your pincode now.



They are now showing every phone available at my place but without COD which I am fine with.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 29, 2015)

$hadow said:


> They are now showing every phone available at my place but without COD which I am fine with.



good for us.


----------



## theterminator (Jun 30, 2015)

Phone was yet to be packed by seller since order date 24 june, called them up 'bhaiya thoda jaldi kariye' ...next thing I saw 'shipped via Fedex'


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

vidhubhushan said:


> good for us.


Yeah absolutely.


----------



## polupoka (Jul 1, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> download the 500+mb update file that will work...I had to do the same as the 20+mb failed to install on TWRP its also mentioned in opo forums.
> or else flash the stock recovery and then try the OTA


Thanx! i got this now.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 1, 2015)

Received charger, waiting for phone ...both have been shipped by different couriers. Charger: eKart logistics, Phone: FedEx


----------



## RCuber (Jul 1, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Received charger, waiting for phone ...both have been shipped by different couriers. Charger: eKart logistics, Phone: FedEx
> View attachment 15573



thats weird.. the charger is usually inside the phone package. not sure if they changed recently. but initial launch had charger in separate the box.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 1, 2015)

RCuber said:


> thats weird.. the charger is usually inside the phone package. not sure if they changed recently. but initial launch had charger in separate the box.



No it says in the charger that both are packaged separately but sold together


----------



## theterminator (Jul 3, 2015)

So after having purchased oneplus one I'm on the look for screen guards and covers personally I'm not very fond of covers but since there are no service centres here in Varanasi so I'll have to be extra protective using it. Recommend some hardcore covers that will indeed protect the thing from accidental drops and scratches.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 3, 2015)

Wow... 
One Plus VR Cardboards will be just Rs99 + Amazon shipping charges.

At Rs 99, OnePlus Cardboard VR headset goes on sale - Tech2

are they any different from the VR cardboards from other brands ?


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2015)

Suggestion for a powerbank..Looking for that Mi 16000 mah one, but I donno if I will get that ever or not..


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 3, 2015)

kaz said:


> Suggestion for a powerbank..Looking for that Mi 16000 mah one, but I donno if I will get that ever or not..


Go for it 
I am using it for my 1+
Grab it on 7th of this month


----------



## amjath (Jul 3, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Wow...
> One Plus VR Cardboards will be just Rs99 + Amazon shipping charges.
> 
> At Rs 99, OnePlus Cardboard VR headset goes on sale - Tech2
> ...



They look sleek and better quality than any other vr available.


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2015)

veera_champ said:


> Go for it
> I am using it for my 1+
> Grab it on 7th of this month
> View attachment 15584



Thanks..Will try on 7th 
Do I need to do any registration? Where they provide updates when next stock is coming?


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 3, 2015)

kaz said:


> Thanks..Will try on 7th
> Do I need to do any registration? Where they provide updates when next stock is coming?


No need of registrations its a open sale
Mi India Official Site - Buy Online Mi Smartphones: Redmi Note 4G, Mi4.


----------



## kaz (Jul 3, 2015)

veera_champ said:


> No need of registrations its a open sale
> Mi India Official Site - Buy Online Mi Smartphones: Redmi Note 4G, Mi4.



Cool..Thanks once again for the info


----------



## theterminator (Jul 4, 2015)

Does Voice wake-up work? Coz I'm trying to set it up and it wont listen , it says couldn't hear you. Im saying "OK Oneplus"


----------



## amjath (Jul 4, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Does Voice wake-up work? Coz I'm trying to set it up and it wont listen , it says couldn't hear you. Im saying "OK Oneplus"



Its half baked and also does not support Indian English. So try to change slang and try again


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> Its half baked and also does not support Indian English. So try to change slang and try again



from where to activate "OK Oneplus" ?


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 4, 2015)

Settings==>>language & input==>voice wakeup


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2015)

veera_champ said:


> Settings==>>language & input==>voice wakeup



Thanks
so if I say "OK One plus" my device will wakeup screen ?


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 4, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Thanks
> so if I say "OK One plus" my device will wakeup screen ?


As   [MENTION=127004]amjath[/MENTION] mentioned its a half baked.
No use I had tried in several ways but still its not activated


----------



## theterminator (Jul 4, 2015)

Does it come with a screen protector coz I'm noticing screen guard


----------



## amjath (Jul 4, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Does it come with a screen protector coz I'm noticing screen guard


It's just a temporary guard.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 4, 2015)

amjath said:


> It's just a temporary guard.


Meaning? Do I need to take it off? I've ordered tempered glass screen protector and a cubix defence back cover from Amazon


----------



## amjath (Jul 4, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Meaning? Do I need to take it off? I've ordered tempered glass screen protector and a cubix defence back cover.


Wait till the tempered glass arrives then take it off.


----------



## veera_champ (Jul 8, 2015)

3500/- Cash back using ICICI NETBANKING from 8th July to 12th July
OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black): Buy OnePlus One (64GB, Sandstone Black) Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 8, 2015)

*forums.oneplus.net/attachments/4gb_forum-png.329162/

*Source :* *forums.oneplus.net/threads/oneplus-2-ram-lpddr4.320477/


----------



## RCuber (Jul 8, 2015)

Oneplus 2 to have Fingerprint sensor 
*forums.oneplus.net/attachments/scanner_forum-png.326385/ 
Source


----------



## tkin (Jul 8, 2015)

SD810 downclocked to 1.8ghz? No thanks OP, you can put in any feature you want, I ain't buying it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> SD810 downclocked to 1.8ghz? No thanks OP, you can put in any feature you want, I ain't buying it.



might be due to overheating Qualcomm has lowered the frequency


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> might be due to overheating Qualcomm has lowered the frequency


No, OnePlus themselves lowered the clock, calls it optimization to reduce heat.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> might be due to overheating Qualcomm has lowered the frequency


IIRC Xiaomi did this with RedMi 1S. after release when people complained about heat, they just released a patch which lowered the clock speed which inturn affected the performance. 



tkin said:


> No, OnePlus themselves lowered the clock, *calls it optimization to reduce heat*.


Can you provide a source where they said this, interested in seeing the article

is there anyone else who successfully implimented 810 without reducing the clock speed?


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2015)

Here's what's new with Qualcomm's Snapdragon 810 v2.1


----------



## $hadow (Jul 10, 2015)

amjath said:


> Here's what's new with Qualcomm's Snapdragon 810 v2.1



I won't buy that. V2.1 is used in new z3+ and it is still over heating a lot, so sony underclocked the phone and now it is bench marking even worse.


----------



## tkin (Jul 10, 2015)

RCuber said:


> IIRC Xiaomi did this with RedMi 1S. after release when people complained about heat, they just released a patch which lowered the clock speed which inturn affected the performance.
> 
> 
> *Can you provide a source where they said this, interested in seeing the article*
> ...


*forums.oneplus.net/threads/oneplus-2-rumors-we-are-mad.316975/

No optimization apart from a smaller process node can fix the mess which the 810 is. Now Qualcomm has a boatload of 810s which no one wants. So they unloaded their junk to OnePlus, who, being fantastic software programmers, decided to heavily optimize the android operating system and somehow with great difficulty managed to underclock the chipset.

And for your second question the answer is *No*, no one has managed to tame the 810, I doubt a chinese company with near non existent R&D budget will be able to do it.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 10, 2015)

*EXCLUSIVE*
*www.in.techradar.com/photo/48017862/news/phone-and-communications/mobile-phones/Reddit-AMA-reveals-tantalising-details-about-OnePlus-2.jpg

Leaked photo of Oneplus 2 featuring metallic body and fingerprint sensor.


----------



## amjath (Jul 10, 2015)

^ IMO looks plain and not appealing


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 10, 2015)

So far we know these for sure

1. One plus two will feature a 810 v2 under the hood. God I hope they have dealt with the heating issue.
2. It will come with a type C USB port
3. Fingerprint sensor (total waste, not required IMO)
4. 4 GB RAM. (My old laptop had 3 GB, times are changing)
5. 3300mAh battery (10% more than OPO)
6. 4k recording at 30fps

God I hope this phone does not turn into a room heater. Am waiting eagerly for it. Did not get myself an OPO for this. Hope I did not take a wrong decision


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 11, 2015)

After arriving of Android M, fingerprint sensor will be a basic in any other new android smartphone just like camera.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 11, 2015)

Let me post here what I posted in latest purchase thread..




ZTR said:


> No difference
> Cause even Z3+/Z4 and Mi Note Pro have 810 v2 and yet they have the overheating and throttling issue
> 
> Is the OnePlus 2 "Settling" with the 810?
> ...


----------



## theterminator (Jul 11, 2015)

After using OPO, I am getting bored of it. Suggest a good headset which has remote functionality. I've still not transferred my SIM card from iPhone 4 to it mainly because it will make the 4 redundant but also that 
1. iOS is a lot better than Android in terms of ease of use
2. I love the Apple's Podcasts app & I haven't found its replacement yet.
3. No PC suite for opo, iTunes is very helping though its buggy mostly 
4. The brightness of opo keeps changing even when there is no change in the surroundings


----------



## deathblade (Jul 11, 2015)

Onnumipla


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 11, 2015)

theterminator said:


> After using OPO, I am getting bored of it. Suggest a good headset which has remote functionality. I've still not transferred my SIM card from iPhone 4 to it mainly because it will make the 4 redundant but also that
> 1. iOS is a lot better than Android in terms of ease of use
> 2. I love the Apple's Podcasts app & I haven't found its replacement yet.
> 3. No PC suite for opo, iTunes is very helping though its buggy mostly
> 4. The brightness of opo keeps changing even when there is no change in the surroundings



1. Install Action Launcher
2.Pocketcast
3.Medimonkey
4.Lux auto brightness


----------



## theterminator (Jul 11, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> 1. Install Action Launcher
> 2.Pocketcast
> 3.Medimonkey
> 4.Lux auto brightness


Also  the lock screen displays notifications and time on random basis. Neither do I touch the phone neither do I speak anything to it just displays the notifications and time on the lock screen


----------



## theterminator (Jul 13, 2015)

How do I uninstall Acton launcher ? The option is grayed out


----------



## $hadow (Jul 13, 2015)

Get another launcher and set that to default and then delete it.


----------



## amjath (Jul 13, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Also  the lock screen displays notifications and time on random basis. Neither do I touch the phone neither do I speak anything to it just displays the notifications and time on the lock screen


Settings -> Display & Lights -> turn off ambient display.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> Settings -> Display & Lights -> turn off ambient display.



Got it.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 14, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Get another launcher and set that to default and then delete it.



LOL! Isn't android becoming PITA.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2015)

theterminator said:


> LOL! Isn't android becoming PITA.


Android is pita.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2015)

theterminator said:


> LOL! Isn't android becoming PITA.



IDK if iOS has multiple launchers.


----------



## amjath (Jul 14, 2015)

What is this whining and ranting about android thread.
 [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION] from your signature it seems you are familiar with android before then why did you made a choice to buy another Android device and start a post bashing about it??


----------



## theterminator (Jul 14, 2015)

amjath said:


> What is this whining and ranting about android thread.
> [MENTION=166916]theterminator[/MENTION] from your signature it seems you are familiar with android before then why did you made a choice to buy another Android device and start a post bashing about it??



I was heavy user gingerbread days so android sucked back then. But since kitkat I've been said that android is now stable so I thought Android has changed but initial impressions with opo afe not good, hope it changes with time.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> IDK if iOS has multiple launchers.



It doesn't matter to many people


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 14, 2015)

theterminator said:


> How do I uninstall Acton launcher ? The option is grayed out


Install SDMaid and search from Appcontrol and then uninstall/delete it.


----------



## theterminator (Jul 14, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Install SDMaid and search from Appcontrol and then uninstall/delete it.


Whoa, whoa, whoa! I did what [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] said and installed nova launcher then the uninstall option appeared


----------



## theterminator (Jul 15, 2015)

Scrolling speed is weird, either it will scroll too slow or a little force will scroll very fast ... Is it because of the default screen guard which came with it or is it like this only or is there any app to control that


----------



## amjath (Jul 15, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Scrolling speed is weird, either it will scroll too slow or a little force will scroll very fast ... Is it because of the default screen guard which came with it or is it like this only or is there any app to control that


The speed at which you scroll determined the output.
I have used iPhone and other phones, but this one over sensitive.
Which cm version are you on?


----------



## theterminator (Jul 15, 2015)

amjath said:


> The speed at which you scroll determined the output.
> I have used iPhone and other phones, but this one over sensitive.
> Which cm version are you on?


CM12 Android 5.0.2


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2015)

I heard that Franco Kernel is the best kernel for battery backup time...even better than stock and other custom kernels

- - - Updated - - -

OnePlus 2 invite system improved:

*blog.oneplus.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Invites_blog.png

*blog.oneplus.net/2015/07/the-oneplus-2-invite-system-new-and-improved/


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2015)

theterminator said:


> Scrolling speed is weird, either it will scroll too slow or a little force will scroll very fast ... Is it because of the default screen guard which came with it or is it like this only or is there any app to control that



Dig in the settings and you will get the option to control the speed.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 17, 2015)

did anyone manage to get the one plus cardboard vr today ?? totally forgot about it.


----------



## isas123 (Jul 17, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> did anyone manage to get the one plus cardboard vr today ?? totally forgot about it.


Yes I ordered today by 12.52 pm.after that stocks are gone


----------



## Naveen.S (Jul 17, 2015)

Any info about next VR Sale?


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 17, 2015)

yeah ordered one myself too, there is no update regarding more sales , so far


----------



## amjath (Jul 19, 2015)

Naveen.S said:


> Any info about next VR Sale?


I guess there is no more vr sales. Same happened in international sale and they said it's sold out and diy yourself


----------



## theterminator (Jul 19, 2015)

After applying oneplus's tempered screen protector the touch has become more responsive. I guess the one with which it came sucked


----------



## isas123 (Jul 19, 2015)

isas123 said:


> Yes I ordered today by 12.52 pm.after that stocks are gone


My order got cancelled"Greetings from Amazon.in,

We're writing about the order(Order# 402-0735608-0857161) you placed on 17/07/2015.

We regret to inform you that the merchants have been unable to obtain the following item(s):

* "OnePlus Cardboard"
**OnePlus Cardboard: Amazon.in: Electronics
"


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 22, 2015)

yeah same here , got cancelled :/


----------



## isas123 (Jul 22, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> yeah same here , got cancelled :/


So how many got cancelled-oneplus cardboard - all are cheated?


----------



## kamikaz (Jul 23, 2015)

isas123 said:


> So how many got cancelled-oneplus cardboard - all are cheated?



amazon has send a 300rs gift coupon , check your mail!


----------



## isas123 (Jul 23, 2015)

kamikaz said:


> amazon has send a 300rs gift coupon , check your mail!


Today i received 300rs gift coupon,but I need opo cardboard


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 24, 2015)

isas123 said:


> Today i received 300rs gift coupon,but I need opo cardboard



use that coupon to get a vr headset..like this one: ALIAN 3D Unofficial Google Cardboard(VR) (Fully Assembled): Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 27, 2015)

*oneplus.net/invites?kolid=MC0ASZ

Sign up for the invite reservation list from here


----------



## RCuber (Jul 27, 2015)

Created *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/192823-official-oneplus-2-discussion-thread.html#post2244760 , please post all OnePlus 2 related stuff in that thread.


----------



## The Volstagg (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey I am back...
I purchased oneplus one   very happy


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey guys, i need some help. So after initial resisting temptations to update the phone to CM12,i took the decision to update few days back and there are some issues.The battery life has significantly fallen if you compare it to kit kat battery life. Is this a problem for others. What can be done. Are CM planning more updates for OPO or was this the last one?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 4, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey guys, i need some help. So after initial resisting temptations to update the phone to CM12,i took the decision to update few days back and there are some issues.The battery life has significantly fallen if you compare it to kit kat battery life. Is this a problem for others. What can be done. Are CM planning more updates for OPO or was this the last one?



no battery is not a issue, in fact its excellent, i'm running 12.1 nightly. try clearing cache/dalvic. also try doing a factory reset if not done already after the update.


----------



## The Volstagg (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyone tried oxygenOS...how is it? What are its cons. Someone said that it don't allow you to copy files from PC to the OPO


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 9, 2015)

The Volstagg said:


> Anyone tried oxygenOS...how is it? What are its cons. Someone said that it don't allow you to copy files from PC to the OPO



It is just stock android with few twitches. Same as Nexus.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 10, 2015)

RCuber said:


> no battery is not a issue, in fact its excellent, i'm running 12.1 nightly. try clearing cache/dalvic. also try doing a factory reset if not done already after the update.



Hey thanks a lot, apologies for the late response. I have done a factory reset but still getting lower battery life than kitkat,Especially the standby time.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 10, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey thanks a lot, apologies for the late response. I have done a factory reset but still getting lower battery life than kitkat,Especially the standby time.



Install Franco Kernel+ Greenify


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 11, 2015)

Everybody check your emails now. If you don't want to purchase OP2 send me invite through private message please.


----------



## Minion (Aug 12, 2015)

RCuber said:


> no battery is not a issue, in fact its excellent, i'm running 12.1 nightly. try clearing cache/dalvic. also try doing a factory reset if not done already after the update.



Dude he is talking about CM12 which is based on lollipop 5.0 it is buggy and causes battery drain.

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie11 said:


> Hey guys, i need some help. So after initial resisting temptations to update the phone to CM12,i took the decision to update few days back and there are some issues.The battery life has significantly fallen if you compare it to kit kat battery life. Is this a problem for others. What can be done. Are CM planning more updates for OPO or was this the last one?



flash CM 12.1 and franco kernel to drastically improve battery life.


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 12, 2015)

Minion said:


> Dude he is talking about CM12 which is based on lollipop 5.0 it is buggy and causes battery drain.



I am on stock CM12 on OnePlus One. Not even rooted. Battery life is excellent.

I am sure it will only get better on CM 12.1. But it is not bad on stock. No battery drain bug found...


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2015)

So anybody bought OP2 ?


----------



## amjath (Aug 12, 2015)

[MENTION=145178]Dr. House[/MENTION] is looking to buy one i guess


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 12, 2015)

I am looking for an invite guys! Will buy immediately. Let me know if you have 1 to share.


----------



## The Volstagg (Aug 12, 2015)

Mine has a touchscreen bug! My battery also working fine. I am on latest build of CM 12 YNG1TAS213. Within few days I am going to flash oxygen OS to see if it can handle my difficulty. I have heard its a very stable and light OS.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

what's the status of invites?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey guys so i am planning to flash my opo again..So could anyone suggest a good backup app i could get from store, Don't mind even if it is a paid one if it does the job of backing up apps, messages and contacts.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 16, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Hey guys so i am planning to flash my opo again..So could anyone suggest a good backup app i could get from store, Don't mind even if it is a paid one if it does the job of backing up apps, messages and contacts.


Apps and messages- Titanium Backup
For contacts just sync with your Google account


----------



## The Volstagg (Aug 16, 2015)

Use Titanium Backup or Super Backup app. Super backup more preferred in ur case because it can backup even messages, contacts, call logs etc...I have used it. By the way which ROM are you going to flash?


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 17, 2015)

The Volstagg said:


> Use Titanium Backup or Super Backup app. Super backup more preferred in ur case because it can backup even messages, contacts, call logs etc...I have used it. By the way which ROM are you going to flash?



Not sure yet..was planning on trying 12.1..But still evaluating if flashing phone with cm 12 would increase the battery life because right now,the battery life is just poor.

- - - Updated - - -

do we need root access for titanium backup..for the paid version


----------



## kaz (Aug 17, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Not sure yet..was planning on trying 12.1..But still evaluating if flashing phone with cm 12 would increase the battery life because right now,the battery life is just poor.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> do we need root access for titanium backup..for the paid version



Yes, it requires root.. Flash the Exodus Rom. You will love the battery backup.


----------



## The Volstagg (Aug 17, 2015)

Yup. Exodus ROM is really cool. It has great features and tweaks for both good performance and battery life. Today I saw it running on yu yureka. Also [MENTION=20327]Ronnie11[/MENTION] use your phone in balanced mode rather than performance mode. It can save more juice. I am also a oneplus one user and have no issues with the battery. Battery is excellent for me!


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 21, 2015)

Been hearing a lot about the exodus rom from the forums. Hear about the excellent battery life but also heard the camera isn't that great.. Can anyone confirm here..Anyone on Exodus from here. Will try it then


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Been hearing a lot about the exodus rom from the forums. Hear about the excellent battery life but also heard the camera isn't that great.. Can anyone confirm here..Anyone on Exodus from here. Will try it then



It's damm good. My brother is using it and has actually fallen in love with it.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> It's damm good. My brother is using it and has actually fallen in love with it.



Seriously?The camera is good??!! Any samples i could get..


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2015)

I flashed Exodus soon after buying the phone in April and switched to COS12 when it launched..Camera was not as great as stock rom..May be the Exodus based on Android 5.1 has a better camera output but I haven't used it yet.


----------



## amjath (Aug 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> It's damm good. My brother is using it and has actually fallen in love with it.


IMO the quality is okay not great. Detail is less when zoomed


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 23, 2015)

OK so Exodus ROM has best battery even better than franko kernel


----------



## $hadow (Aug 23, 2015)

Ronnie11 said:


> Seriously?The camera is good??!! Any samples i could get..



I will ask him to send me a few when free.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> IMO the quality is okay not great. Detail is less when zoomed



I haven't used the rom. Those were his words


----------



## kaz (Aug 23, 2015)

Hearing a lot about Sultanxda's CM12.1. Will try this on multirom.

- - - Updated - - -

And this *forum.xda-developers.com/oneplus-one/orig-development/mod-custom-camera-hal-4k-video-recording-t3161155


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 24, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I will ask him to send me a few when free.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 24, 2015)

OnePlus One is so fast on stock COS 12, that there really is no need for a custom ROM.


----------



## kaz (Aug 24, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> OnePlus One is so fast on stock COS 12, that there really is no need for a custom ROM.



True.. Unless there is a Marshmallow ROM, I'm gonna stick with stock


----------



## The Volstagg (Aug 24, 2015)

AndroidFan said:


> OnePlus One is so fast on stock COS 12, that there really is no need for a custom ROM.


How fast?. Some glitches i feel was popping up on COS 12  when i open app drawer and swipe left or right to find a app-  that action is not so smooth. I compared this action with that of a nexus 5, in nexus all was smooth. So why mine phone showing such a problem ( though so small and occurs if i use phone after quite long time especially when i am attending lectures ) occuring. Now i am on Oxygen OS. Even in oxygenOS when i swipe up or down through google now cards in google app, the flow is not so smooth. Is it my phone's hardware fault?( which i really dont feel as my phone don't look damaged)


----------



## kaz (Aug 27, 2015)

CM12.1 released

- - - Updated - - -

Full ROM Cyanogen OS 12.1 (YOG4PAS1N0) (645mb)
*builds.cyngn.com/cyanogen-os/bacon/12.1-YOG4PAS1N0-bacon/7be76f9310/cm-12.1-YOG4PAS1N0-bacon-signed.zip


Incremental OTA Cyanogen OS 12.1 (YOG4PAS1N0) (303mb)
*builds.cyngn.com/fota/incremental/bacon/cm-bacon-30bd462d41-to-7be76f9310-signed.zip

- - - Updated - - -

GO! GO! GO!


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2015)

^^thanks for the update.

can u post the forum link (xda or any) also ?


----------



## kaz (Aug 27, 2015)

Enjoy:

[UPDATE] COS 12.1-YOG4PAS1NO | Bugs & Discussion Thread


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 27, 2015)

Cyanogen releases Android 5.1.1 update for OnePlus One, then pulls it - GSMArena.com news


----------



## kaz (Aug 27, 2015)

People have started receiving the update again 

@1:03PM 





> So it looks like the OTA is back on again. Up to 5% roll out. Does this mean they fixed things or they are not worried? Either way, I wait a while. OPO working great.



Those who did dirty flash got some problems so better do a clean install, which I will do tonight


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 27, 2015)

Do post bugs found


----------



## kaz (Aug 31, 2015)

Battery life on stock 5.1..

Battery drop 41% with usage:
2hr 23min voice call
27mins of gaming (clash of clans and Hayday)
2hr 11min SOT
Wifi was on all the time, switched off for 20mins when I went out for dinner.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 31, 2015)

is there any improvement in battery life on 12.1..Hearing mixed reviews on forums.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2015)

I m downloading OTA right now but I think it won't work as I have TWRP


----------



## polupoka (Aug 31, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I m downloading OTA right now but I think it won't work as I have TWRP



I downloaded the ota via wifi last night...but while installing it rebooted to twrp and after I reboot from twrp,phone came back to homescreen and I checked that its still in 5.0.2!*
Now I researched and found OTA incremental update is for default recovery! So I downloaded the Stock_YNG1TAS2I3 recovery and flashed it via "flashify".... After that I was able to sucessfully install the ota update. But today I again installed twrp 2.8.6.0 via flashify and then flashed the 645mb zip update through twrp(twrp2.8.7.0 has some probs with updating baseband)...and then also flashed supersu. So both ways I suceeded..Thanx to the xda developers forum and this Thread!
*


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2015)

polupoka said:


> I downloaded the ota via wifi last night...but while installing it rebooted to twrp and after I reboot from twrp,phone came back to homescreen and I checked that its still in 5.0.2!*
> Now I researched and found OTA incremental update is for default recovery! So I downloaded the Stock_YNG1TAS2I3 recovery and flashed it via "flashify".... After that I was able to sucessfully install the ota update. But today I again installed twrp 2.8.6.0 via flashify and then flashed the 645mb zip update through twrp(twrp2.8.7.0 has some probs with updating baseband)...and then also flashed supersu. So both ways I suceeded..Thanx to the xda developers forum and this Thread!
> *



OK..so if I download the 645mb zip manually and flash it via TWRP..will it wipe my phone data ?


----------



## polupoka (Sep 1, 2015)

No,if you not choose to. But if u download the 653mb fastboot image(.img) and flash via fastboot then it will wipe all data. Just make sure u have twrp 2.8.6.0


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2015)

polupoka said:


> No,if you not choose to. But if u download the 653mb fastboot image(.img) and flash via fastboot then it will wipe all data. Just make sure u have twrp 2.8.6.0



 u mean to say just flashing the update zip using TWRP 2.8.6.0 will not wipe any data.
and flashing the fastboot image (.img) will wipe the data.


----------



## kaz (Sep 1, 2015)

I flashed that 600mb file using TWRP..All my apps n data were safe after booting..Just it took too much time updating system because I have 160+ downloaded app


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 1, 2015)

^^Thanks guys..do post any bugs found


----------



## polupoka (Sep 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> u mean to say just flashing the update zip using TWRP 2.8.6.0 will not wipe any data.
> and flashing the fastboot image (.img) will wipe the data.



Yes... Yes..Yessss


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^Thanks guys..do post any bugs found



I didn't find any playing games, browsing internet, chatting and calling 
I just hate this dialer app that they have provided, need to flash the stock android dialer now.


----------



## debarshi (Sep 2, 2015)

kaz said:


> I didn't find any playing games, browsing internet, chatting and calling
> I just hate this dialer app that they have provided, need to flash the stock android dialer now.



Also, that's the TruDialer. Which uploads all your contacts, which is a privacy infringement :/


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2015)

debarshi said:


> Also, that's the TruDialer. Which uploads all your contacts, which is a privacy infringement :/



Yup.. I have started hating Cyanogen now. Putting BING as my homepage in Chrome. And their in-house Browser is a disaster


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2015)

I hope CM will give Android M to OPO in future also


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> I hope CM will give Android M to OPO in future also



Yup..Already confirmed.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 6, 2015)

guys just ordered anything should i be aware of like any updates to avoid something like that


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> guys just ordered anything should i be aware of like any updates to avoid something like that



Update to CM 12.1 as soon as u get it


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 8, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Update to CM 12.1 as soon as u get it



i got it. current cyanogen os 11.0-XNPH05Q.

I got ota of 8.7mb saying this will ready device for cyanogen 12. i did the update after rebooting no ota for 12.
need some kind of guide to manually flash cyanogen 12 
p:s> i do not want 12.1


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2015)

New ROM for OPO

AOSParadox


----------



## kaz (Sep 10, 2015)

Looks good.. Have you installed this?


----------



## amjath (Sep 11, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> i got it. current cyanogen os 11.0-XNPH05Q.
> 
> I got ota of 8.7mb saying this will ready device for cyanogen 12. i did the update after rebooting no ota for 12.
> need some kind of guide to manually flash cyanogen 12
> p:s> i do not want 12.1



Its bit late but anyway.

Follow this to unlock bootloader.
*forums.oneplus.net/threads/oneplus...oader-install-custom-recovery-and-root.64487/
and download official rom from here
*forums.oneplus.net/threads/mirrors-for-official-cyanogen-roms-ota-updates.141825/


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2015)

kaz said:


> Looks good.. Have you installed this?



Nope..just got the info in xda.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 11, 2015)

amjath said:


> Its bit late but anyway.
> 
> Follow this to unlock bootloader.
> *forums.oneplus.net/threads/oneplus...oader-install-custom-recovery-and-root.64487/
> ...



yep too late.
cm12.1 so far 2 random app crashes performance seems kinda low then compared to cm12 in balanced mode. Battery seems to draining more then usual


----------



## The Volstagg (Sep 15, 2015)

Guys..please help.
I was previously on the official COS 12.1 . Then I decided to switch back to CyanogenMod nightly ( latest). I flashed it. Everything is working fine except one thing ( the most important). The original opo charger is not working.  I mean the charger is working but the phone won't charge with it. When I used another USB cable with the original charger, then my phone is charging once again. Can I resolve this issue? Will I be able to use my original charger with this latest nightly? Is there any harm to phone's battery if I switch the USB cable and then use. Please help


----------



## kaz (Sep 17, 2015)

I see no problem replacing cables. But in my case with my previous 4yrs old LG cable charging is slow.


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 17, 2015)

BTW, One Plus One 16GB is available for a discount of 1k today on FK and Amazon. Sadly though, no such discounts on the 64GB variant.


----------



## Limitless (Sep 20, 2015)

Someone please suggest me a battery friendly ROM? running 5.1.1 or 5.0 
CM 12.1 draining lot of battery


----------



## $hadow (Sep 20, 2015)

^^Stock rom


----------



## Minion (Sep 20, 2015)

Limitless said:


> Someone please suggest me a battery friendly ROM? running 5.1.1 or 5.0
> CM 12.1 draining lot of battery



Slimlp is a good rom for battery.It is based on ASOP so it is smoother and faster than CM.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 20, 2015)

Guys need help ASAP



I am facing issue while calling. The other party is barely able to hear me. All he/she hear is weird noises and stuttery voice.



Any solutions//?


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 20, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> Guys need help ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be your mic problem. Record your voice and check.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 21, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> Might be your mic problem. Record your voice and check.



tested mic. mic seems to be working fine

Even google now and VoIP apps work fine.

Only problem is while calling


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 21, 2015)

tanmaymohan said:


> tested mic. mic seems to be working fine
> 
> Even google now and VoIP apps work fine.
> 
> Only problem is while calling


What mobile are you using? 

It might be software problem. Try to factory reset and try.


----------



## veera_champ (Sep 21, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> What mobile are you using?
> 
> It might be software problem. Try to factory reset and try.


If that is YU YUREKA then its time to RMA


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 22, 2015)

kalam_gohab said:


> What mobile are you using?
> 
> It might be software problem. Try to factory reset and try.



Its OnePlus One 16GB edition.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2015)

OnePlus One: 60 minutes or free; company tests pizza style local delivery in Bengaluru â€“ Tech2

_Starting today, users in Bengaluru could order for OnePlus One smartphone via the Blowhorn mobile app. You can download the app from the Google Play Store. Once you are in the app, simply place your order for a OnePlus One smartphone, and once the order has been accepted, expect to receive it within 60 minutes!

If the delivery is delayed, users would get it, for free. Just like a pizza!_


----------



## Minion (Oct 8, 2015)

HE-MAN said:


> yep too late.
> cm12.1 so far 2 random app crashes performance seems kinda low then compared to cm12 in balanced mode. Battery seems to draining more then usual



Use Exodus ROM.
[ROM][5.1.1_r18][Official][Nightlies]Team-Exâ€¦ | OnePlus One | XDA Forums


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 22, 2015)

So apparently there has been a bug update for cm 12.1 which also fixes the battery drain. Has anyone received yet?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2015)

Anybody flashed cm-12.1-YOG4PAS2QL in OPO using TWRP
and also the latest version COS 12.1 YOG4PAS3JL ?

Q : Is COS and CM same ?

I think both are same only different a.k.a

Can I directly flash the YOG4PAS3JL instead of YOG4PAS2QL ?


----------



## bikramjitkar (Nov 10, 2015)

Anybody using OxygenOS on their OPO? Has it improved since the first release?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 10, 2015)

Got my One Plus X Today, will try to write a review if possible. To OPO owners, can oxygen-OS can be flashed out and CM be installed in OPX, any idea?


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 10, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Got my One Plus X Today, will try to write a review if possible. To OPO owners, can oxygen-OS can be flashed out and CM be installed in OPX, any idea?


Yes...just get the bootloader unlocked and wait for kernels


----------



## Minion (Nov 10, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> Got my One Plus X Today, will try to write a review if possible. To OPO owners, can oxygen-OS can be flashed out and CM be installed in OPX, any idea?



One plus X is a pretty new phone let developer port custom roms for this phone But why do you need a CM ROM. ASOP based custom are much better.


----------



## joyceanblue (Nov 11, 2015)

buying oneplus x today any recommendation for screen protector /tempered glass etc?


----------



## kaz (Nov 14, 2015)

Anyone using Audio Mods in their OPO?

- - - Updated - - -



joyceanblue said:


> buying oneplus x today any recommendation for screen protector /tempered glass etc?



I don't see any screen guards for the X on Amazon


----------



## deathblade (Nov 15, 2015)

Got one plus x invite... If any1 needs PM me


----------



## amjath (Nov 15, 2015)

Have 2 oneplus 2 invtes

One expires in 3 hr



Spoiler



IND3-59DE-8DFA-DD20



Other in 2D 2hr



Spoiler



INA8-2896-0810-DBFB


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2016)

*Oneplus releases spare parts price list*

*s3.amazonaws.com/oneplussupport/OnePlus-Spare-Part-OOW-Price-India.pdf


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 21, 2016)

A friend of mine is planning to buy One Plus 2, the phone look very good on papers but Amazon has mixed reviews of the users(verified purchase).
So what you guys suggest, should I suggest him to go for it or is their any better option in a budget of 20k.

Note: One plus 2 is costing him less than 20k as he will be getting 15% cashback on credit card on amazon.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 21, 2016)

aroraanant said:


> A friend of mine is planning to buy One Plus 2, the phone look very good on papers but Amazon has mixed reviews of the users(verified purchase).
> So what you guys suggest, should I suggest him to go for it or is their any better option in a budget of 20k.
> 
> Note: One plus 2 is costing him less than 20k as he will be getting 15% cashback on credit card on amazon.



Don't buy.
W8 for a month.
Atleast for 820 or 620


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 21, 2016)

Samsung is good when it comes to design and features (mobiles more), but OnePlus comes with those features at lowest price... nice


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 21, 2016)

sankar789 said:


> Samsung is good when it comes to design and features (mobiles more), but OnePlus comes with those features at lowest price... nice



If by features you mean bloatwares, samsung is the worst of them all.


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Don't buy.
> W8 for a month.
> Atleast for 820 or 620



His old phones has completely shattered, he need a new one immediately.

Guys please suggest soon, otherwise he will order One plus 2.
Anyone suggests HTC M8 eye?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 22, 2016)

aroraanant said:


> His old phones has completely shattered, he need a new one immediately.
> 
> Guys please suggest soon, otherwise he will order One plus 2.
> Anyone suggests HTC M8 eye?



Nexus 5x if possible.
*store.google.com/cart?modTime=1453401657936


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 22, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Nexus 5x if possible.
> *store.google.com/cart?modTime=1453401657936



But it has got only 16GB memory, out of which the available storage one gets is around 10.5GB which is really very less.
So that the reason of avoiding that device


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2016)

*CM has started rolling CM 13.0 (ZNH0EAS26M) 
*
Anybody updated it yet ?


----------



## kaz (Apr 12, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> *CM has started rolling CM 13.0 (ZNH0EAS26M)
> *
> Anybody updated it yet ?



Happily using CM13 by Sultan. Downloaded COS 13 and came to know that it comes with true dialer, after that didn't feel like flashing COS 12 and then the incremental COS 13.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 12, 2016)

kaz said:


> Happily using CM13 by Sultan. Downloaded COS 13 and came to know that it comes with true dialer, after that didn't feel like flashing COS 12 and then the incremental COS 13.



Any ETA on OTA update ?


----------



## kaz (Apr 12, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Any ETA on OTA update ?



If you are running stock ROM with Stock Recover you can flash the incremental COS 13. If not, then download and do a clean install of latest COS 12 Build. After that download the Incremental COS 13 zip (you can use Cyanogen Update Tracker) and flash it using stock recovery.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2016)

kaz said:


> If you are running stock ROM with Stock Recover you can flash the incremental COS 13. If not, then download and do a clean install of latest COS 12 Build. After that download the Incremental COS 13 zip (you can use Cyanogen Update Tracker) and flash it using stock recovery.



When is the TWRP version releasing ?


----------



## kaz (Apr 12, 2016)

They won't release it. Some developer has to create it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2016)

story of One plus one

OnePlus: A closer look at the young team driving a passionate brand &ndash; Tech


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 1, 2016)

after recent cm13 update heads up notifications are not showind after even enabling it in settings..
plz provide s


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 1, 2016)

Tech_chaos said:


> after recent cm13 update heads up notifications are not showind after even enabling it in settings..
> plz provide s


Try different rom, sultan's CM13 maybe.


----------



## Tech_chaos (Aug 1, 2016)

it was there till cm12..
updated to cm13 and its gone..
its a headache for turning data wifi on
 *i.imgur.com/rZIRrGv.jpg


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 1, 2016)

Anyone facing massive battery drain ?


Mine doesn't last even for a single day. Also my battery meter is very erratic. Kept charging for an hour and it went from 76% to 64%.Takes full 6-8 hours to charge


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2016)

What is the version of CM13 you all are using ?

Mine is 13.1-ZNH2KAS1KN

is there any official OTA available after this version ?


----------



## Minion (Aug 22, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Anyone facing massive battery drain ?
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't last even for a single day. Also my battery meter is very erratic. Kept charging for an hour and it went from 76% to 64%.Takes full 6-8 hours to charge



Latest CM 13 has some battery drain issues.


----------



## kaz (Aug 24, 2016)

tanmaymohan said:


> Anyone facing massive battery drain ?
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't last even for a single day. Also my battery meter is very erratic. Kept charging for an hour and it went from 76% to 64%.Takes full 6-8 hours to charge



Battery dead

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> What is the version of CM13 you all are using ?
> 
> Mine is 13.1-ZNH2KAS1KN
> 
> is there any official OTA available after this version ?



I'm on Sultan's CM13, so no idea about the official version.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Aug 24, 2016)

kaz said:


> Battery dead
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Changed charger from OEM to Mi. Charging issue fixed 

Still battery drains a lot

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kaz (Sep 5, 2016)

cm-13.1.2-ZNH2KAS3P0 flashable zip


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2016)

kaz said:


> cm-13.1.2-ZNH2KAS3P0 flashable zip



I m on CM 13.1-ZNH2KAS1KN..Can i flash this version ?

when I check on OTA it says...
CM 13.1-ZNH2KAS254 Incremental is available.

Should I go step by step updating or directly install the latest KAS3P0 version ?


----------



## isas123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Any body using jio sim in India, I am not getting signal.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2016)

isas123 said:


> Any body using jio sim in India, I am not getting signal.



Yes, activated yerterday


----------



## isas123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, activated yerterday


Whether you get signal in opo


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2016)

isas123 said:


> Whether you get signal in opo



Yeah! got the SIM @7:30PM yesterday and activated at @12 Midnight

when I inserted the SIM after 2hrs..I got all the messages for activation

don't even need for a tel-verification call.


----------



## isas123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Yeah! got the SIM @7:30PM yesterday and activated at @12 Midnight
> 
> when I inserted the SIM after 2hrs..I got all the messages for activation
> 
> don't even need for a tel-verification call.


Whether volte enabled in opo ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 7, 2016)

isas123 said:


> Whether volte enabled in opo ?



voLTE is disabled by default and will need a software update


----------



## isas123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> voLTE is disabled by default and will need a software update


I am not getting any signal in opp any settings need to be activated to get signal.(whether you got sim by generating code in opo or in open offer)


----------



## kaz (Sep 7, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I m on CM 13.1-ZNH2KAS1KN..Can i flash this version ?
> 
> when I check on OTA it says...
> CM 13.1-ZNH2KAS254 Incremental is available.
> ...



You can flash it directly using TWRP and just wipe cache and dalvik after flashing and reboot

- - - Updated - - -

There are news that OnePlus is working on VoLTE update for the One, X and Two. I hope they will release it soon.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2016)

isas123 said:


> I am not getting any signal in opp any settings need to be activated to get signal.(whether you got sim by generating code in opo or in open offer)


Signal activation doesn't need any activation.

u only need APN for 4G data.


----------



## isas123 (Sep 8, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Signal activation doesn't need any activation.
> 
> u only need APN for 4G data.


Kindly give apn settings


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2016)

isas123 said:


> Kindly give apn settings



just create a new APN with type name as "Jionet" and thats it


----------



## ZTR (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry OPO and OPX users
No VoLTE for you 
OnePlus 2 to get VoLTE support next quarter - GSMArena.com news


Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## kaz (Nov 18, 2016)

*[OFFICIAL][7.1] CyanogenMod 14.1 - OnePlus One*

BTW, I'm on *[ROM][CM14.1][Android 7.1][OMS7] TugaPower 6.0*


----------



## AndroidFan (Nov 20, 2016)

kaz said:


> *[OFFICIAL][7.1] CyanogenMod 14.1 - OnePlus One*
> 
> BTW, I'm on *[ROM][CM14.1][Android 7.1][OMS7] TugaPower 6.0*



How is the TugaPower ROM? Any bugs?


----------



## kaz (Nov 20, 2016)

AndroidFan said:


> How is the TugaPower ROM? Any bugs?



I'm on Tuga 4.0, the latest one has poor SOT. No bugs encountered till now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 21, 2016)

kaz said:


> *[OFFICIAL][7.1] CyanogenMod 14.1 - OnePlus One*
> 
> BTW, I'm on *[ROM][CM14.1][Android 7.1][OMS7] TugaPower 6.0*


Bro..are u playing Pokemon Go ? Is it working on CM14.1 ?


----------



## kaz (Nov 21, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Bro..are u playing Pokemon Go ? Is it working on CM14.1 ?



Sorry, never played that game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2017)

Dear OPO users

please vote for the petition for VoLTE

[Updated - Petition] voLTE for OnePlus One


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2017)

which kernel are u guys using for best SOT ?


----------

